# "Baker's Dozen" Movies



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2011)

The idea of this game is to complete a baker's dozen on a certain category under this theme of MOVIES. 

I will start the first category and the posters following just keep adding to the category until we reach a Baker's Dozen. (Copy and paste the list from the previous poster to add to it). The person who reaches #13, gets to decide what the next category will be - Just remember it has to pertain to movies. Also make sure that there are at least 13 answers to whatever category you pick. 


*Sports Comedies*

1. The Benchwarmers


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot


----------



## Micara (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 17, 2011)

mariac1966 said:


> Sports Comedies
> 
> 1. The Benchwarmers
> 2. Slap Shot
> ...



5. The Fortune Cookie


----------



## MattB (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears
7. A League of Their Own


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Bull Durham


----------



## MattB (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Bull Durham
10. Gus


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 17, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Bull Durham
10. Gus
11. Unnecessary Roughness


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Bull Durham
10. Gus
11. Unnecessary Roughness
12. Squeeze Play


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 18, 2011)

Sports Comedies

1. The Benchwarmers
2. Slap Shot
3. Major League
4. Angels in the Outfield
5. The Fortune Cookie
6. The Bad News Bears
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Bull Durham
10. Gus
11. Unnecessary Roughness
12. Squeeze Play

13. The Longest Yard (With Burt Reynolds)

Next Category: Submarine Movies

1. U571


----------



## Micara (Sep 19, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 19, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 19, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October

5. On the Beach


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 19, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only

7. Operation Petticoat


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only
7. Operation Petticoat
8. The Silent Enemy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only
7. Operation Petticoat
8. The Silent Enemy
9. A View to a Kill


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 21, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only
7. Operation Petticoat
8. The Silent Enemy
9. A View to a Kill

10. Down Periscope


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 21, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only
7. Operation Petticoat
8. The Silent Enemy
9. A View to a Kill
10. Down Periscope
11. Das Boot


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 21, 2011)

*Submarine Movies*

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only
7. Operation Petticoat
8. The Silent Enemy
9. A View to a Kill
10. Down Periscope

11. Das Boot


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only
7. Operation Petticoat
8. The Silent Enemy
9. A View to a Kill
10. Down Periscope
11. Das Boot
12. Yellow Submarine


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 21, 2011)

Submarine Movies

1. U571
2. Crimson Tide
3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
4. The Hunt for Red October
5. On the Beach
6. For Your Eyes Only
7. Operation Petticoat
8. The Silent Enemy
9. A View to a Kill
10. Down Periscope
11. Das Boot
12. Yellow Submarine
13. Below

*NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES*

*1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job


----------



## Micara (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough

4. Oldboy


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy

6.Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance

p.s. and that completes Mr. Chan-wook Park's 'Revenge' trilogy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy
6. Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
7. Gladiator


----------



## MattB (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy
6. Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
7. Gladiator
8. Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy
6. Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
7. Gladiator
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Braveheart


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy
6. Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
7. Gladiator
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Braveheart

10. Taken


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy
6. Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
7. Gladiator
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Braveheart
10.Taken

11. The Horseman


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC "REVENGE" MOVIES

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy
6. Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
7. Gladiator
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Braveheart
10.Taken
11. The Horseman

12. The Last House on the Left


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 21, 2011)

1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
2. The Italian Job
3. Enough
4. Oldboy
5. Coffy
6. Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
7. Gladiator
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Braveheart
10.Taken
11. The Horseman
12. The Last House on the Left

13. For A Few Dollars More

*NEXT TOPIC 1970 - 1980's PORN MOVIE TITLES*

*1.Behind the Green Door*


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC 1970 PORN MOVIE TITLES

1.Beyond the Green Door

2. Caligula


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 21, 2011)

*NEXT TOPIC 1970-1980's PORN MOVIE TITLES*

1.Behind the Green Door
2.Caligula *

3. Deep Throat



*nice one CP, good call honest


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 22, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC 1970-1980's PORN MOVIE TITLES

1.Behind the Green Door
2.Caligula 
3.Deep Throat

4.The Devil and Miss Jones


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 23, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC 1970-1980's PORN MOVIE TITLES

1.Behind the Green Door
2.Caligula 
3.Deep Throat
4.The Devil in Miss Jones
5. Wanda Whips Wall Street

I believe you mean "The Devil IN Miss Jones". 
"The Devil AND Miss Jones" is an old black & white movie about a department store.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> 1. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
> 2. The Italian Job
> 3. Enough
> 4. Oldboy
> ...



I don't find this an acceptable movie choice and you did choose the last category, so please give someone else a chance to select a category


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2011)

Nobody here 'owns' threads and the OP never stated that someone can't post consecutive genres. FWIW


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Nobody here 'owns' threads and the OP never stated that someone can't post consecutive genres. FWIW



I concur with Ms Pearls statement. I assume whoever hit number 13 would just start the list, I never intended to be crass with my selection just thought it would be fun in kinda a throwback way. I will however rectify the situation start this new list & you have my word I won't start another.

*TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES*

*1. Babe
*


P.S. Thank you very much Castingpearls


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Nobody here 'owns' threads and the OP never stated that someone can't post consecutive genres. FWIW



you are right, it was never posted that someone could not post consecutive genres. I just thought it would be great to take turns. I appologize to RussianRobot.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 23, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound

4. Beethoven


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 24, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 24, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH


----------



## Micara (Sep 24, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH
7. The Lion King


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 24, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH
7. The Lion King
8. Shrek


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 24, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH
7. The Lion King
8. Shrek
9. The Rescuers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH
7. The Lion King
8. Shrek
9. The Rescuers
10. The Jungle Book


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 25, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH
7. The Lion King
8. Shrek
9. The Rescuers
10. The Jungle Book

11. Watership Down


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 25, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH
7. The Lion King
8. Shrek
9. The Rescuers
10. The Jungle Book
11. Watership Down
12. Animal Farm


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 25, 2011)

TALKING ANIMAL MOVIES

1. Babe
2. Charlotte's Web
3. Homeward Bound
4. Beethoven
5. Dr. Dolittle
6. The Secret of NIMH
7. The Lion King
8. Shrek
9. The Rescuers
10. The Jungle Book
11. Watership Down
12. Animal Farm
13. Stuart Little


*NEXT: Musicals*
1. Grease


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 25, 2011)

NEXT: Musicals
1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers


----------



## MattB (Sep 25, 2011)

NEXT: Musicals
1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2011)

NEXT: Musicals
1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music

4. Mamma Mia


----------



## hrd (Sep 25, 2011)

NEXT: Musicals
1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2011)

NEXT: Musicals
1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain

6: Hedwig and the Angry Inch


----------



## MattB (Sep 25, 2011)

NEXT: Musicals
1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain
6: Hedwig and the Angry Inch
7. West Side Story


----------



## Micara (Sep 25, 2011)

Musicals
1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain
6: Hedwig and the Angry Inch
7. West Side Story
8. Gypsy


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 25, 2011)

*Musicals*

1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain
6: Hedwig and the Angry Inch
7. West Side Story
8. Gypsy

9. My Fair Lady


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 25, 2011)

Musicals

1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain
6: Hedwig and the Angry Inch
7. West Side Story
8. Gypsy
9. My Fair Lady

10. Cabaret


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 26, 2011)

Musicals

1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain
6: Hedwig and the Angry Inch
7. West Side Story
8. Gypsy
9. My Fair Lady
10. Cabaret
11. A Chorus Line


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 26, 2011)

Musicals

1. Grease
2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
3. The Sound Of Music
4. Mamma Mia
5. Singin' in the Rain
6: Hedwig and the Angry Inch
7. West Side Story
8. Gypsy
9. My Fair Lady
10. Cabaret
11. A Chorus Line

12. Oklahoma


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Musicals
> 
> 1. Grease
> 2. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
> ...



13. On the Town

*Next Topic - Westerns*

1. Unforgiven


----------



## Micara (Sep 26, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven

2. Tombstone


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone

3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## MattB (Sep 26, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)

5. The Valley of the Gwangi


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 26, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)
5. The Valley of the Gwangi

6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 26, 2011)

*Westerns*

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)
5. The Valley of the Gwangi
6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance

7. The Magnificent 7


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 27, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)
5. The Valley of the Gwangi
6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
7. The Magnificent 7

8. Ride Lonesome


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)
5. The Valley of the Gwangi
6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
7. The Magnificent 7
8. Ride Lonesome
9. Big Country


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 27, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)
5. The Valley of the Gwangi
6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
7. The Magnificent 7
8. Ride Lonesome
9. Big Country

10. The Searchers


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 27, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!) 
5. The Valley of the Gwangi
6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
7. The Magnificent 7
8. Ride Lonesome
9. Big Country
10. The Searchers
11. The Shadow Riders


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 27, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)
5. The Valley of the Gwangi
6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
7. The Magnificent 7
8. Ride Lonesome
9. Big Country
10. The Searchers
11. The Shadow Riders

12. Lust in the Dust


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 27, 2011)

Westerns

1. Unforgiven
2. Tombstone
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
4. Blazing Saddles (awesome choice!!!!)
5. The Valley of the Gwangi
6. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
7. The Magnificent 7
8. Ride Lonesome
9. Big Country
10. The Searchers
11. The Shadow Riders
12. Lust in the Dust

13. Straight to Hell

Oh, yeah ... next topic! It's the end of the world as we know it... 

*POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX*

1. The Road


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 27, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road

2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX
> 
> 1. The Road
> 
> 2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)





1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
*3. Soylent Green *


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 27, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green

4. I Am Legend


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 27, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4

6. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 27, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4
6. The Day After Tomorrow

7. The Book of Eli


----------



## MattB (Sep 27, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. The Book of Eli

8. The Stand


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. The Book of Eli
8. The Stand
9. The Time Machine


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 28, 2011)

POST-APOCALYPTIC FLIX

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. The Book of Eli
8. The Stand
9. The Time Machine

10. The Omega Man (that covers the 'I am Legend' series )


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 28, 2011)

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. The Book of Eli
8. The Stand
9. The Time Machine
10. The Omega Man (that covers the 'I am Legend' series 
11. The Matrix?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2011)

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. The Book of Eli
8. The Stand
9. The Time Machine
10. The Omega Man (that covers the 'I am Legend' series 
11. The Matrix?
*12. A Boy and His Dog (1975)*


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 28, 2011)

1. The Road
2. Mad Max (ALL of them. LOL)
3. Soylent Green
4. I Am Legend
5. Last Man on Earth (Vincent Price) the original to no. 4
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. The Book of Eli
8. The Stand
9. The Time Machine
10. The Omega Man (that covers the 'I am Legend' series
11. The Matrix?
12. A Boy and His Dog (1975)

*13. Planet of the Apes*

Next Topic *BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES *

*1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero*


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club


----------



## MattB (Sep 28, 2011)

Next Topic BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES 

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 28, 2011)

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood 
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 28, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles

Hrm. We've covered most of the pack's inner circle, so let's say ...

5. John Cusack (or was he too weird? HA)


----------



## MattB (Sep 28, 2011)

miafantastic said:


> BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES
> 
> 1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
> 2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
> ...



If Cusack counts, I just have to say that Better Off Dead is one of my all-time favourite movies...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead

6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## Micara (Sep 28, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead
6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire

7. Anthony Michael Hall- Weird Science


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead
6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire
7. Anthony Michael Hall- Weird Science
*8. Ally Sheedy - Man's Best Friend (MAX RULES )* :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead
6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire
7. Anthony Michael Hall- Weird Science
8. Ally Sheedy - Man's Best Friend (MAX RULES ) 

9. James Spader - Pretty in Pink


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 29, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead
6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire
7. Anthony Michael Hall- Weird Science
8. Ally Sheedy - Man's Best Friend (MAX RULES )
9. James Spader - Pretty in Pink

10. Demi Moore - Parasite 3-D


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 29, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead
6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire
7. Anthony Michael Hall- Weird Science
8. Ally Sheedy - Man's Best Friend (MAX RULES )
9. James Spader - Pretty in Pink
10. Demi Moore - Parasite 3-D
11. Emilio Estevez & Rob Lowe - The Outsiders


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 29, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead
6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire
7. Anthony Michael Hall- Weird Science
8. Ally Sheedy - Man's Best Friend (MAX RULES )
9. James Spader - Pretty in Pink
10. Demi Moore - Parasite 3-D
11. Emilio Estevez & Rob Lowe - The Outsiders

12. Judd Nelson is Buck Taylor and Buck Taylor is...'Relentless'..


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2011)

BRAT PACK ACTORS & ACTRESSES

1. Andrew McCarthy - Less than Zero
2. Judd Nelson, Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy et al. - The Breakfast Club
3. Rob Lowe- Youngblood
4. Molly Ringwald- 16 candles
5. John Cusack - Better Off Dead
6. Demi Moore - St. Elmo's Fire
7. Anthony Michael Hall- Weird Science
8. Ally Sheedy - Man's Best Friend (MAX RULES )
9. James Spader - Pretty in Pink
10. Demi Moore - Parasite 3-D
11. Emilio Estevez & Rob Lowe - The Outsiders
12. Judd Nelson is Buck Taylor and Buck Taylor is...'Relentless'..
*13. Judd Nelson - 'The Dark Backward' (1991)* (which featured the Lovely Teighlor R.I.P  )

*Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM*

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)


----------



## Tkscz (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)

3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)

4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)

4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun)


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun) 

6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)


----------



## Micara (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun) 
6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)

7. "Real Women Have Curves" (America Ferrera)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun) 
6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)
7. "Real Women Have Curves" (America Ferrera)
8. Misery (Kathy Bates)


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun)
6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)
7. "Real Women Have Curves" (America Ferrera)
8. "Misery" (Kathy Bates)

9. "Phat Girlz" (Mo'Nique)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun)
6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)
7. "Real Women Have Curves" (America Ferrera)
8. "Misery" (Kathy Bates)
9. "Phat Girlz" (Mo'Nique)

10. "Only the Lonely" (John Candy)


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 30, 2011)

Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun)
6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)
7. "Real Women Have Curves" (America Ferrera)
8. "Misery" (Kathy Bates)
9. "Phat Girlz" (Mo'Nique)
10. "Only the Lonely" (John Candy)

11. "Get Smart" - (Lindsay Hollister)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 1, 2011)

*Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM*

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun)
6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)
7. "Real Women Have Curves" (America Ferrera)
8. "Misery" (Kathy Bates)
9. "Phat Girlz" (Mo'Nique)
10. "Only the Lonely" (John Candy)
11. "Get Smart" - (Lindsay Hollister)

12. When Zachary Beaver Came To Town (Can we count very young BHM?)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 1, 2011)

*Favorite Movies that Featured a BBW or BHM*

1. "Planes, Trains and Autombiles" (John Candy)
2. "Cry Baby" (Ricki Lake)
3. "Bagdad Cafe" (Marianne Sägebrecht)
4. "Hairspray" (Nikki Blonsky)
5. "Requiem for a Heavyweight" ('The Great one' Jackie Gleason and Haystacks Calhoun)
6. "Tommy Boy" (Chris Farley)
7. "Real Women Have Curves" (America Ferrera)
8. "Misery" (Kathy Bates)
9. "Phat Girlz" (Mo'Nique)
10. "Only the Lonely" (John Candy)
11. "Get Smart" - (Lindsay Hollister)
12. When Zachary Beaver Came To Town (Can we count very young BHM?)

13. "The Blues Brothers" - John Belushi

Next Category: *"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....*

1. Beetlejuice


----------



## hrd (Oct 1, 2011)

*"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....*

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2011)

*"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....*

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2011)

Ignore this


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 1, 2011)

"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Dead Snow


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 1, 2011)

"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)

4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 2, 2011)

"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)

5. Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## hrd (Oct 2, 2011)

*"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....*

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)
5. Rocky Horror Picture Show
6. Psycho (Hitchcock!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 2, 2011)

"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)
5. Rocky Horror Picture Show
6. Psycho

7. Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things ('73)


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 2, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> "Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....
> 
> 1. Beetlejuice
> 2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
> ...



Sorry we posted the same time I will correct 

*5. Trick R Treat (Anna Paquin good stuff)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
*
(Dead Snow & Trollhunter were to of my favorite horror films lately, good Scandinavian stuff!!)

HRD & CastingPearls are quick haha


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 2, 2011)

*"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)
5. Dead Snow
6. Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Psycho (Hitchcock)
8. Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things ('73)

9. Black Christmas (1974) great scary stuff from the director of A Christmas story *


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2011)

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)
5. Dead Snow
6. Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Psycho (Hitchcock)
8. Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things ('73)
9. Black Christmas (1974) great scary stuff from the director of A Christmas story 

10. Carnival of Souls (1962)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2011)

"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)
5. Dead Snow
6. Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Psycho (Hitchcock)
8. Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things ('73)
9. Black Christmas (1974) great scary stuff from the director of A Christmas story 
10. Carnival of Souls (1962)
11. Dracula (the Gary Oldman version)


----------



## hrd (Oct 2, 2011)

"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)
5. Dead Snow
6. Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Psycho (Hitchcock)
8. Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things ('73)
9. Black Christmas (1974) great scary stuff from the director of A Christmas story 
10. Carnival of Souls (1962)
11. Dracula (the Gary Oldman version)
12. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 2, 2011)

"Must-See" Halloween Movies that do not have the word "Halloween" in the title....

1. Beetlejuice
2. The Pit and the Pendulum (Vincent Price version)
3. The Haunting (1961)
4. Trick 'r Treat (Anna Paquin Brian Cox awseome)
5. Dead Snow
6. Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Psycho (Hitchcock)
8. Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things ('73)
9. Black Christmas (1974) great scary stuff from the director of A Christmas story 
10. Carnival of Souls (1962)
11. Dracula (the Gary Oldman version)
12. Night of the Living Dead
13. CandyMan

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus


----------



## Micara (Oct 2, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus

3. The Untouchables


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 2, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables

4. Schindler's List


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List

5. My Darling Clementine


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> "Films based on Real Historic Events"
> 
> 1. Thirteen Days
> 2. Spartacus
> ...



...................


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List
5. My Darling Clementine
6. In Cold Blood

7. Rocky


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List
5. My Darling Clementine
6. In Cold Blood
7. Rocky

8. Titanic


----------



## Micara (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List
5. My Darling Clementine
6. In Cold Blood
7. Rocky
8. Titanic

9. Braveheart


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List
5. My Darling Clementine
6. In Cold Blood
7. Rocky
8. Titanic
9. Braveheart
10. Hamburger Hill


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List
5. My Darling Clementine
6. In Cold Blood
7. Rocky
8. Titanic
9. Braveheart
10. Hamburger Hill

11. Apocalypse Now


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List
5. My Darling Clementine
6. In Cold Blood
7. Rocky
8. Titanic
9. Braveheart
10. Hamburger Hill

11. Apocalypse Now
12. Gettysburg


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films based on Real Historic Events"

1. Thirteen Days
2. Spartacus
3. The Untouchables
4. Schindler's List
5. My Darling Clementine
6. In Cold Blood
7. Rocky
8. Titanic
9. Braveheart
10. Hamburger Hill
11. Apocalypse Now
12. Gettysburg
13. We were soldiers

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits


----------



## Halie (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy


----------



## MattB (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan

5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena
7. Tim McGraw - The Blind Side


----------



## Micara (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena
7. Tim McGraw - The Blind Side

8. Mandy Moore- Saved!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena
7. Tim McGraw - The Blind Side

8. Mandy Moore- Saved!
9. Diana Ross- Lady Sings The Blues


----------



## MattB (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena
7. Tim McGraw - The Blind Side
8. Mandy Moore- Saved!
9. Diana Ross- Lady Sings The Blues

10. Kelly Clarkson- From Justin To Kelly


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena
7. Tim McGraw - The Blind Side
8. Mandy Moore- Saved!
9. Diana Ross- Lady Sings The Blues
10. Kelly Clarkson- From Justin To Kelly (OMG Matt really!!! LMAO )
11. Janet Jackson - The Nutty Professor 2


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 4, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena
7. Tim McGraw - The Blind Side
8. Mandy Moore- Saved!
9. Diana Ross- Lady Sings The Blues
10. Kelly Clarkson- From Justin To Kelly (OMG Matt really!!! LMAO )
11. Janet Jackson - The Nutty Professor 2
12. Queen Latifah - Last Holiday


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 4, 2011)

"Films where real life singers are the main actors/actresses"

1. Justin Timberlake - Friends with Benefits
2. Roger Daltrey - Tommy
3. Elvis Presley- Viva Las Vegas
4. Jennifer Lopez - Maid in Manhattan
5. Whitney Houston - The Bodyguard
6. Jennifer Lopez - Selena
7. Tim McGraw - The Blind Side
8. Mandy Moore- Saved!
9. Diana Ross- Lady Sings The Blues
10. Kelly Clarkson- From Justin To Kelly (OMG Matt really!!! LMAO )
11. Janet Jackson - The Nutty Professor 2
12. Queen Latifah - Last Holiday

13. Frank Sinatra - The Man with the Golden Arm

*FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY*

*1. Love Me Tender*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock 
4. Viva Las Vegas


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble


----------



## MattB (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble

6. Clambake


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble
6. Clambake
7. Girls! Girls! Girls!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble
6. Clambake
7. Girls! Girls! Girls!

8. Charro!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble
6. Clambake
7. Girls! Girls! Girls!

8. Charro!
9. G.I. Blues


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 4, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble
6. Clambake
7. Girls! Girls! Girls!
8. Charro!
9. G.I. Blues

10. Frankie and Johnny


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 5, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble
6. Clambake
7. Girls! Girls! Girls!
8. Charro!
9. G.I. Blues
10. Frankie and Johnny
11. The Trouble with Girls


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble
6. Clambake
7. Girls! Girls! Girls!
8. Charro!
9. G.I. Blues
10. Frankie and Johnny
11. The Trouble with Girls

12. Stay Away, Joe


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 5, 2011)

FILMS OF ELVIS PRESLEY

1. Love Me Tender
2. Blue Hawaii
3. Jailhouse Rock
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Double Trouble
6. Clambake
7. Girls! Girls! Girls!
8. Charro!
9. G.I. Blues
10. Frankie and Johnny
11. The Trouble with Girls
12. Stay Away, Joe 
13. Follow that dream


*Films That Have Sequels*​


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

*Films That Have Sequels*

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo


----------



## Halie (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo

3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Micara (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure

4. The Lost Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th
7. Lethal Weapon


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th
7. Lethal Weapon
8. The Omen


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th
7. Lethal Weapon
8. The Omen
9. The Exorcist


----------



## MattB (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th
7. Lethal Weapon
8. The Omen
9. The Exorcist

10. Shrek


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th
7. Lethal Weapon
8. The Omen
9. The Exorcist
10. Shrek

11. Boondock Saints


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 5, 2011)

Films That Have Sequels

1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th
7. Lethal Weapon
8. The Omen
9. The Exorcist
10. Shrek
11. Boondock Saints
12. Home Alone


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2011)

*Films That Have Sequels* 
1. Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone
2. Rambo
3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. The Lost Boys
5. Die Hard
6. Friday the 13th
7. Lethal Weapon
8. The Omen
9. The Exorcist
10. Shrek
11. Boondock Saints
12. Home Alone
*13. The Godfather*

*S*eems an appropiate way to end the list :happy:


*Films with Dancing*

1. Footloose


----------



## miafantastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Films with Dancing

1. Footloose

2. Swing Kids


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 5, 2011)

Films with Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids

3. West Side Story


----------



## Micara (Oct 5, 2011)

Films with Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story

4. Newsies


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 5, 2011)

Films with Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies

5. Flashdance


----------



## MattB (Oct 5, 2011)

Films with Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies
5. Flashdance

6. Grease


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 5, 2011)

MattB said:


> Films with Dancing
> 
> 1. Footloose
> 2. Swing Kids
> ...


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies
5. Flashdance
6. Grease
7. Hairspray

8. Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies
5. Flashdance
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Rocky Horror Picture Show

9. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Movies With Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies
5. Flashdance
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Rocky Horror Picture Show
9. Saturday Night Fever

10. Singin' in the Rain


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 5, 2011)

Movies With Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies
5. Flashdance
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Rocky Horror Picture Show
9. Saturday Night Fever
10. Singin' in the Rain

11. Save The Last Dance


----------



## Micara (Oct 5, 2011)

Movies With Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies
5. Flashdance
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Rocky Horror Picture Show
9. Saturday Night Fever
10. Singin' in the Rain
11. Save The Last Dance

12. Center Stage


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies With Dancing

1. Footloose
2. Swing Kids
3. West Side Story
4. Newsies
5. Flashdance
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Rocky Horror Picture Show
9. Saturday Night Fever
10. Singin' in the Rain
11. Save The Last Dance
12. Center Stage

13. The Easter Parade

Movies that have the best sword fights 


1. The Princess Bride


----------



## hrd (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights 

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)

3. Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1 

4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 6, 2011)

]Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1 

4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> ]Movies that have the best sword fights
> 
> 1. The Princess Bride
> 2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
> ...



6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail
6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed) 

7. The Goonies


----------



## Micara (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail
6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed)
7. The Goonies

8. Rob Roy


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail
6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed)
7. The Goonies
8. Rob Roy
9. Mark of Zorro


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail
6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed)
7. The Goonies
8. Rob Roy
9. Mark of Zorro

10. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Halie (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail
6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed)
7. The Goonies
8. Rob Roy
9. Mark of Zorro
10. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark

11. The Adventures of Robin Hood (Erroll Flynn!)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail
6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed)
7. The Goonies
8. Rob Roy
9. Mark of Zorro
10. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark
11. The Adventures of Robin Hood (Erroll Flynn!)

12. Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2011)

Movies that have the best sword fights

1. The Princess Bride
2. Captain Blood (Basil Rathbone!)
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5. Monty Python & The Holy Grail
6. The Three Musketeers (the 1973 version with Oliver Reed)
7. The Goonies
8. Rob Roy
9. Mark of Zorro
10. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark
11. The Adventures of Robin Hood (Erroll Flynn!)
12. Pirates Of The Caribbean

13. Highlander

Next category, Best or funniest B movies

1. Reefer Madness


----------



## Micara (Oct 6, 2011)

Best or funniest B movies

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead


----------



## MattB (Oct 6, 2011)

Best or funniest B movies

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead

3. Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 6, 2011)

Best or funniest B movies

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space

4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2011)

Best or funniest B movies

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space
4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes

5. Ticked-Off Trannies With Knives


----------



## Micara (Oct 7, 2011)

Best or funniest B movies

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space
4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
5. Ticked-Off Trannies With Knives

6. Chatterbox!


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 7, 2011)

Best or funniest B movies

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space
4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
5. Ticked-Off Trannies With Knives
6. Chatterbox!

7. The Toxic Avenger


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Best or funniest B movies
> 
> 1. Reefer Madness
> 2. The Evil Dead
> ...



8. Any of the Coffin Joe Series such as "At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul"


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space
4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
5. Ticked-Off Trannies With Knives
6. Chatterbox!
7. The Toxic Avenger 
8. Any of the Coffin Joe Series such as "At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul"

9. Troll 2


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2011)

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space
4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
5. Ticked-Off Trannies With Knives
6. Chatterbox!
7. The Toxic Avenger 
8. Any of the Coffin Joe Series such as "At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul"
9. Troll 2
10. Pals of the Saddle


----------



## moore2me (Oct 9, 2011)

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space
4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
5. Ticked-Off Trannies With Knives
6. Chatterbox!
7. The Toxic Avenger 
8. Any of the Coffin Joe Series such as "At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul"
9. Troll 2
10. Pals of the Saddle

11. Feast


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2011)

1. Reefer Madness
2. The Evil Dead
3. Plan 9 From Outer Space
4. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
5. Ticked-Off Trannies With Knives
6. Chatterbox!
7. The Toxic Avenger 
8. Any of the Coffin Joe Series such as "At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul"
9. Troll 2
10. Pals of the Saddle
11. Feast
12. Old Caliente


----------



## moore2me (Oct 9, 2011)

mariac1966 said:


> Best or Funniest B Movies
> 
> 1. Reefer Madness
> 2. The Evil Dead
> ...



*Next Challenge - Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.
*

1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 9, 2011)

*Next Challenge - Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.

*
1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. *Liam Neeson* - *Michael Collins*- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.


----------



## Micara (Oct 9, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.


1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 9, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.


1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 9, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.


1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 10, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.


1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.

6. Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee - Anna Paquin - The American War against the Indians and their subsequent destruction


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.


1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.

6. Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee - Anna Paquin - The American War against the Indians and their subsequent destruction

7. Cry Freedom - South African journalist Donald Woods (Kevin Kline) is forced to flee the country after attempting to investigate the death in custody of his friend the black activist Steve Biko (Denzel Washington).


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 10, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.

1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.

6. Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee - Anna Paquin - The American War against the Indians and their subsequent destruction

7. Cry Freedom - South African journalist Donald Woods (Kevin Kline) is forced to flee the country after attempting to investigate the death in custody of his friend the black activist Steve Biko (Denzel Washington).

8. Ghosts of Mississippi  based on the true story of the 1994 re-trial of Byron De La Beckwith, the white supremacist accused of the 1963 assassination of civil rights activist Medgar Evers.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.

1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.

6. Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee - Anna Paquin - The American War against the Indians and their subsequent destruction

7. Cry Freedom - South African journalist Donald Woods (Kevin Kline) is forced to flee the country after attempting to investigate the death in custody of his friend the black activist Steve Biko (Denzel Washington).

8. Ghosts of Mississippi  based on the true story of the 1994 re-trial of Byron De La Beckwith, the white supremacist accused of the 1963 assassination of civil rights activist Medgar Evers.
__________________

9. The Magdalene Sisters ~ About the abuse suffered by teenage girls who were sent to the Magdalene Asylums otherwise known as the 'Magdalene Laundries' homes for women in Ireland who were labeled as 'fallen' by their families or communities. The homes were maintained by individual religious orders in the Catholic Church in Ireland. The laundries existed until the 70's but the last didn't close until '96. Women who were inmates/patients there said the horrific film was actually soft on the nuns who were brutal.


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 10, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.

1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.

6. Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee - Anna Paquin - The American War against the Indians and their subsequent destruction

7. Cry Freedom - South African journalist Donald Woods (Kevin Kline) is forced to flee the country after attempting to investigate the death in custody of his friend the black activist Steve Biko (Denzel Washington).

8. Ghosts of Mississippi  based on the true story of the 1994 re-trial of Byron De La Beckwith, the white supremacist accused of the 1963 assassination of civil rights activist Medgar Evers.
__________________

9. The Magdalene Sisters ~ About the abuse suffered by teenage girls who were sent to the Magdalene Asylums otherwise known as the 'Magdalene Laundries' homes for women in Ireland who were labeled as 'fallen' by their families or communities. The homes were maintained by individual religious orders in the Catholic Church in Ireland. The laundries existed until the 70's but the last didn't close until '96. Women who were inmates/patients there said the horrific film was actually soft on the nuns who were brutal.

10. The Lives of Others - Ulrich Mühe - Life behind the wall in communist East Germany


----------



## moore2me (Oct 10, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.
> 
> 1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.
> 
> ...



*M2M's comment - I think the responses on this thread have been remarkable and I have learned a lot from you guys. Way to go. Thank you for sharing these movies about unfortunate circumstances in our world's past. It also gives me some new films to add to my "to watch" list.*

*11. All Quiet On The Western Front *(1930) - The film deals with WWI and the impact of the horrors of war on young recruits. The narrator puts it best in this sentence . . . "We eat and sleep with death!" At the end of the film it is all quiet on the western front as the narrator is shot in the head while "safe" in a trench. (This movie was remade in 1979 with Richard Thomas - this version was almost as good as the original one.)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 11, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.

1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.

6. Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee - Anna Paquin - The American War against the Indians and their subsequent destruction

7. Cry Freedom - South African journalist Donald Woods (Kevin Kline) is forced to flee the country after attempting to investigate the death in custody of his friend the black activist Steve Biko (Denzel Washington).

8. Ghosts of Mississippi  based on the true story of the 1994 re-trial of Byron De La Beckwith, the white supremacist accused of the 1963 assassination of civil rights activist Medgar Evers.
__________________

9. The Magdalene Sisters ~ About the abuse suffered by teenage girls who were sent to the Magdalene Asylums otherwise known as the 'Magdalene Laundries' homes for women in Ireland who were labeled as 'fallen' by their families or communities. The homes were maintained by individual religious orders in the Catholic Church in Ireland. The laundries existed until the 70's but the last didn't close until '96. Women who were inmates/patients there said the horrific film was actually soft on the nuns who were brutal.

10. The Lives of Others - Ulrich Mühe - Life behind the wall in communist East Germany

11. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930) The film deals with WW1 and the impact of horrors on the new recruits

12. Defiance - Daniel Craig as Tuvia Bielski and Liev Schreiber as Zus Bielski. This movie told a story I never knew, about the Otriads that lived and fought in the woods of Eastern Europe during WW2. While most Otriads were restricted to armed men who could fight as insurgents against the Nazis, the Bielski Otriad took anyone and everyone and protected them through the war. Tuvia believed that all Jews needed protection, and he was responsible for saving over 1000 people.


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 11, 2011)

Name a movie or an actor's role that became a important historical statement about a real life injustice that happened in the world.

1. Ararat - Turkish atrocities against Armenians in 1915.

2. Liam Neeson - Michael Collins- President of the Irish Republican Brotherhood, and, therefore, under the bylaws of the Brotherhood, President of the Irish Republic and his subsequent Assassination in 1922.

3. Hotel Rwanda - Based on real life events which took place in Rwanda during the spring of 1994, the film stars Don Cheadle as hotelier Paul Rusesabagina, who attempts to save his fellow citizens from the ravages of the Rwandan Genocide.

4. The Killing Fields - The Killing Fields is a 1984 British drama film about the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia, which is based on the experiences of two journalists: Cambodian Dith Pran and American Sydney Schanberg.

5. Schindler's List - Liam Neeson as Oskar Schindler and his efforts to save Jews during WW2.

6. Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee - Anna Paquin - The American War against the Indians and their subsequent destruction

7. Cry Freedom - South African journalist Donald Woods (Kevin Kline) is forced to flee the country after attempting to investigate the death in custody of his friend the black activist Steve Biko (Denzel Washington).

8. Ghosts of Mississippi — based on the true story of the 1994 re-trial of Byron De La Beckwith, the white supremacist accused of the 1963 assassination of civil rights activist Medgar Evers.
__________________

9. The Magdalene Sisters ~ About the abuse suffered by teenage girls who were sent to the Magdalene Asylums otherwise known as the 'Magdalene Laundries' homes for women in Ireland who were labeled as 'fallen' by their families or communities. The homes were maintained by individual religious orders in the Catholic Church in Ireland. The laundries existed until the 70's but the last didn't close until '96. Women who were inmates/patients there said the horrific film was actually soft on the nuns who were brutal.

10. The Lives of Others - Ulrich Mühe - Life behind the wall in communist East Germany

11. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930) The film deals with WW1 and the impact of horrors on the new recruits

12. Defiance - Daniel Craig as Tuvia Bielski and Liev Schreiber as Zus Bielski. This movie told a story I never knew, about the Otriads that lived and fought in the woods of Eastern Europe during WW2. While most Otriads were restricted to armed men who could fight as insurgents against the Nazis, the Bielski Otriad took anyone and everyone and protected them through the war. Tuvia believed that all Jews needed protection, and he was responsible for saving over 1000 people.

13. Stalin - Robert Duval - Josef Stalin


*MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon*


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon

2. Sidekicks


----------



## Micara (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks

3. Missing in Action


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action

4. The Delta Force


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force

5. Top Dog


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)

7. Breaker Breaker


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)
7. Breaker Breaker
8. The Cutter (2005)


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 11, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)
7. Breaker Breaker
8. The Cutter (2005)

9. Code of Silence


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 12, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)
7. Breaker Breaker
8. The Cutter (2005)
9. Code of Silence
10. Silent Rage


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 12, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)
7. Breaker Breaker
8. The Cutter (2005)
9. Code of Silence
10. Silent Rage

11. The Octagon


P.S. Hey Yoopergirl your knowledge of Chuck Norris flicks is starting to turn me on.....


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 12, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)
7. Breaker Breaker
8. The Cutter (2005)
9. Code of Silence
10. Silent Rage
11. The Octagon

12. Hellbound






russianrobot said:


> P.S. Hey Yoopergirl your knowledge of Chuck Norris flicks is starting to turn me on.....



Hey, whatever floats your boat, buddy. Would it impress you if I told you that I also know several of the "Chuck Norris facts"?


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 12, 2011)

MOVIES WITH CHUCK NORRIS IN THEM

1. Return of the Dragon
2. Sidekicks
3. Missing in Action
4. The Delta Force
5. Top Dog
6. Firewalker (1986)
7. Breaker Breaker
8. The Cutter (2005)
9. Code of Silence
10. Silent Rage
11. The Octagon
12. Hellbound

13. Lone Wolf McQuade

New Category - Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 12, 2011)

New Category - Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 12, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records

4. Blazing Saddles


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 12, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles

5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 12, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2


----------



## Micara (Oct 13, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2
7. Dazed and Confused


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 13, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2
7. Dazed and Confused
8. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 13, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2
7. Dazed and Confused
8. Fast Times at Ridgemont High

9. Christmas Vacation


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 13, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2
7. Dazed and Confused
8. Fast Times at Ridgemont High

9. Christmas Vacation

10. Batman & Robin


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 13, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2
7. Dazed and Confused
8. Fast Times at Ridgemont High

9. Christmas Vacation

10. Batman & Robin
11. Blue Collar comedy tour


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2
7. Dazed and Confused
8. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
9. Christmas Vacation
10. Batman & Robin
11. Blue Collar comedy tour

12. Dogma


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2011)

Comedies you can watch over and over

1. Caddyshack
2. The Hangover
3. Empire Records
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
6. Sister Act 2
7. Dazed and Confused
8. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
9. Christmas Vacation
10. Batman & Robin
11. Blue Collar comedy tour
12. Dogma

13. Animal House - "Toga, Toga, Toga"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name a story or a movie that has been redone at least twice. Note that the title does not necessarily have been the same, but the story should be pretty close.

1. *Mutiny on the Bounty* first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.


__________________


----------



## Micara (Oct 13, 2011)

Name a story or a movie that has been redone at least twice. Note that the title does not necessarily have been the same, but the story should be pretty close.

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.

2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 13, 2011)

Name a story or a movie that has been redone at least twice. Note that the title does not necessarily have been the same, but the story should be pretty close.

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.

2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.

3. A Raisin in the Sun- 1961, then a 2005 remake.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 13, 2011)

Name a story or a movie that has been redone at least twice. Note that the title does not necessarily have been the same, but the story should be pretty close.

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.

2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.

3. A Raisin in the Sun - 1961, then a 2005 remake. 

(Happy, where's the _second_ remake?)

4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Name a story or a movie that has been redone at least twice. Note that the title does not necessarily have been the same, but the story should be pretty close.

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.

2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.

3. A Raisin in the Sun - 1961, then a 2005 remake.

(Happy, where's the second remake?)

4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.

5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 13, 2011)

I swear I'm anemic today. Edit number 3 added 6


Name a story or a movie that has been redone at least twice. Note that the title does not necessarily have been the same, but the story should be pretty close.

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.

2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.

3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999


4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.

5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett

6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 13, 2011)

Name a story or a movie that has been redone at least twice. Note that the title does not necessarily have been the same, but the story should be pretty close.

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.
2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.
3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999
4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.
5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett
6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004

7. Yojimbo (Akira Kurosawa), A Fistful of Dollars (Sergio Leone), Last Man Standing (Walter Hill)


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2011)

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.
2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.
3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999
4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.
5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett
6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004

7. Yojimbo (Akira Kurosawa), A Fistful of Dollars (Sergio Leone), Last Man Standing (Walter Hill)

*8. Point Blank (1967) Lee Marvin - Payback (1999) Mel Gibson *


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 13, 2011)

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.
2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.
3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999
4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.
5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett
6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004
7. Yojimbo (Akira Kurosawa), A Fistful of Dollars (Sergio Leone), Last Man Standing (Walter Hill)
8. Point Blank (1967) Lee Marvin - Payback (1999) Mel Gibson 

*9: Jesus Christ Superstar - 1973 (awesome) and 2000 (a travesty)*


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 13, 2011)

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.
2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.
3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999
4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.
5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett
6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004
7. Yojimbo (Akira Kurosawa), A Fistful of Dollars (Sergio Leone), Last Man Standing (Walter Hill)
8. Point Blank (1967) Lee Marvin - Payback (1999) Mel Gibson

9: Jesus Christ Superstar - 1973 (awesome) and 2000 (a travesty)

10. The Thing -1951, The Thing -1982, The Thing-2011


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 13, 2011)

*Movies remade at least 3 times:*

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.
2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.
3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999
4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.
5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett
6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004
7. Yojimbo (Akira Kurosawa), A Fistful of Dollars (Sergio Leone), Last Man Standing (Walter Hill)
8. Point Blank (1967) Lee Marvin - Payback (1999) Mel Gibson
9: Jesus Christ Superstar - 1973 (awesome) and 2000 (a travesty)
10. The Thing -1951, The Thing -1982, The Thing-2011

11. Romeo & Juliet - '36, '54, '66, '68, and many more


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2011)

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.
2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.
3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999
4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.
5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett
6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004
7. Yojimbo (Akira Kurosawa), A Fistful of Dollars (Sergio Leone), Last Man Standing (Walter Hill)
8. Point Blank (1967) Lee Marvin - Payback (1999) Mel Gibson
9: Jesus Christ Superstar - 1973 (awesome) and 2000 (a travesty)
10. The Thing -1951, The Thing -1982, The Thing-2011

11. Romeo & Juliet - '36, '54, '66, '68, and many more

*12. The Killers (1946) Classic Film Noir starring Burt Lancaster  Ava Gardner 
The Killers (1964) Great Crime Movie starring Lee Marvin, Angie Dickerson, this was also Ronald Reagans last movie before going into politics*


----------



## Micara (Oct 14, 2011)

1. Mutiny on the Bounty first made in 1916, remade in 1935 with Clark Gable, Mutiny remade in 1962 with Marlon Brando, and remade in 1984 with Mel Gibson.
2. Phantom of the Opera- 1925, 2004, and 1989 with Robert Englund even.
3. Cleopatra- 1934, 1963, and 1999
4. Pride and Prejudice - 1940s with Laurence Olivier, remade in 2005 with Keira Knightley and Bride and Prejudice (a Bollywood musical version with Aishwarya Rai) in 2004.
5. Othello - 1965 version w/ Laurence Olivier, 1995 version w/ Laurence Fishburne, and "O" in 2001 w/ Mekhi Phifer, Julia Stiles and Josh Hartnett
6. Julius Caesar- 1953, 1970, and 2004
7. Yojimbo (Akira Kurosawa), A Fistful of Dollars (Sergio Leone), Last Man Standing (Walter Hill)
8. Point Blank (1967) Lee Marvin - Payback (1999) Mel Gibson
9: Jesus Christ Superstar - 1973 (awesome) and 2000 (a travesty)
10. The Thing -1951, The Thing -1982, The Thing-2011

11. Romeo & Juliet - '36, '54, '66, '68, and many more

12. The Killers (1946) Classic Film Noir starring Burt Lancaster  Ava Gardner 
The Killers (1964) Great Crime Movie starring Lee Marvin, Angie Dickerson, this was also Ronald Reagans last movie before going into politics

13. Dangerous Liasons- Valmont (1989) and Cruel Intentions (1999)


Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)

2. The Muppet Movie (1979)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979) 
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979) 
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979) 
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)

5. Biodome (1996)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)
5. Biodome (1996)

6. Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)
5. Biodome (1996)
6. Big Trouble in Little China
7. Madea Goes to Jail


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)
5. Biodome (1996)
6. Big Trouble in Little China
7. Madea Goes to Jail

8. Conan the Barbarian


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 15, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)
5. Biodome (1996)
6. Big Trouble in Little China
7. Madea Goes to Jail
8. Conan the Barbarian

9. Road Trip


----------



## hellokitty (Oct 16, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)
5. Biodome (1996)
6. Big Trouble in Little China
7. Madea Goes to Jail
8. Conan the Barbarian
9. Road Trip
1o. Robin Hood: Men In Tights :smitten:


----------



## Micara (Oct 16, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)
5. Biodome (1996)
6. Big Trouble in Little China
7. Madea Goes to Jail
8. Conan the Barbarian
9. Road Trip
1o. Robin Hood: Men In Tights 

11. Grease 2


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 16, 2011)

Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.

1. Roadhouse (1989)
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. Ernest Goes To Camp (1987)
4. SpiceWorld (1998)
5. Biodome (1996)
6. Big Trouble in Little China
7. Madea Goes to Jail
8. Conan the Barbarian
9. Road Trip
1o. Robin Hood: Men In Tights
11. Grease 2

12. The Ten Commandments


----------



## moore2me (Oct 16, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Next Category- Guilty Pleasure Movies or movies you would never admit you love.
> 
> 1. Roadhouse (1989)
> 2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
> ...



13. Sling Blade

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Ever taken a little kid to a movie or sat next to a kid watching a movie at home and realized quickly that the movie was way to explicit for the kid? Name the movie and give a short explanation.

1. *Old Yeller* - Mom took her three kids to see this. Big mistake. We all were crying and howling like most of the rest of the kids with dogs watching the show.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay - the above challenge was a stoopid idea so let's *cancel it.* Let's try something else. 

*New Challenge - Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.*

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2011)

* Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.*

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 16, 2011)

* Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.*

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance

3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 16, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Comedies you can watch over and over
> 
> 1. Caddyshack
> 2. The Hangover
> ...




Nipples. Bat Nipples. Nipples are good for giggles.

(Oh crap..I am not playing this game correctly.)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

* Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.*

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)

4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married


----------



## Micara (Oct 16, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness


----------



## moore2me (Oct 17, 2011)

*Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.*

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness

6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness
6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)

7. Ed McMahon - Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## Micara (Oct 17, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness
6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)
7. Ed McMahon - Fun with Dick and Jane

8. Anthony Michael Hall- The Breakfast Club


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 17, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness
6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)
7. Ed McMahon - Fun with Dick and Jane
8. Anthony Michael Hall- The Breakfast Club

9. Rocky Johnson - The Most Powerful Families in Wrestling (documentary - Yea he's not an actor, I know, but his son is lol (y'know..The Rock) Rocky used to live around here and would frequent our store)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness
6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)
7. Ed McMahon - Fun with Dick and Jane
8. Anthony Michael Hall- The Breakfast Club
9. Rocky Johnson - The Most Powerful Families in Wrestling (documentary - Yea he's not an actor, I know, but his son is lol (y'know..The Rock) Rocky used to live around here and would frequent our store)

10. Ane Dahl Torp - Gymnaslærer Pedersen/Comrade Pedersen - she's is a major movie star here in Norway. I met her like right after she had done her first major movie role, and she was in town because she was doing a play. She was so nice, gave me both her autograph and a hug


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 17, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness
6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)
7. Ed McMahon - Fun with Dick and Jane
8. Anthony Michael Hall- The Breakfast Club
9. Rocky Johnson - The Most Powerful Families in Wrestling (documentary - Yea he's not an actor, I know, but his son is lol (y'know..The Rock) Rocky used to live around here and would frequent our store)
10. Ane Dahl Torp - Gymnaslærer Pedersen/Comrade Pedersen 

11. James Earl Jones - Conan the Barbarian


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 19, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness
6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)
7. Ed McMahon - Fun with Dick and Jane
8. Anthony Michael Hall- The Breakfast Club
9. Rocky Johnson - The Most Powerful Families in Wrestling (documentary - Yea he's not an actor, I know, but his son is lol (y'know..The Rock) Rocky used to live around here and would frequent our store)
10. Ane Dahl Torp - Gymnaslærer Pedersen/Comrade Pedersen
11. James Earl Jones - Conan the Barbarian

12. Kris Kristofferson -Sam Peckinpah -Ali MacGraw - Convoy


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Name an actor/actress that you have met in person and a movie they were in.

1. Mary Steenburgen - Have You Heard About the Morgans?
2. Lee Marvin - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
3. Emeril Lagasse - The Last Holiday (Yeah, I know, technically, Emeril isn't an actor, but I haven't met any of those and I have met Emeril, and he was in a movie.........)
4. Ann Hathoway - Rachel Getting Married
5. Bruce Campbell- Army of Darkness
6. Malcolm MacDowell - A Clockwork Orange (and yes, he was with Mary, his wife at that time in history)
7. Ed McMahon - Fun with Dick and Jane
8. Anthony Michael Hall- The Breakfast Club
9. Rocky Johnson - The Most Powerful Families in Wrestling (documentary - Yea he's not an actor, I know, but his son is lol (y'know..The Rock) Rocky used to live around here and would frequent our store)
10. Ane Dahl Torp - Gymnaslærer Pedersen/Comrade Pedersen
11. James Earl Jones - Conan the Barbarian
12. Kris Kristofferson -Sam Peckinpah -Ali MacGraw - Convoy
13. Clint Black - Flicka 2 

*New Category: A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized*

1) BioDome


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 19, 2011)

*A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized*

1) BioDome

2) The Man From Earth


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 19, 2011)

A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 19, 2011)

A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride


----------



## Micara (Oct 19, 2011)

A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride

5. Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 19, 2011)

A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)

6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 19, 2011)

A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride (Sleep well and dream of large women)
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)
6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)

7. Monty Python & The Holy Grail (Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries)


----------



## Jess87 (Oct 20, 2011)

A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride (Sleep well and dream of large women)
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)
6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)
7) Monty Python & The Holy Grail (Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries)
8) The Jerk (He hates these cans!)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2011)

A movie that you have (pretty much) memorized

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride (Sleep well and dream of large women)
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)
6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)
7) Monty Python & The Holy Grail (Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries)
8) The Jerk (He hates these cans!)

9) Sling Blade (Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a sling blade.)


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 20, 2011)

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride (Sleep well and dream of large women)
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)
6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)
7) Monty Python & The Holy Grail (Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries)
8) The Jerk (He hates these cans!)
9) Sling Blade (Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a sling blade.)


10) The Big Lebowski (SHOMER SHABBOS, SHOMER SHABBOS!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2011)

A Movie That You Have (pretty much) Memorized:

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride (Sleep well and dream of large women)
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)
6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)
7) Monty Python & The Holy Grail (Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries)
8) The Jerk (He hates these cans!)
9) Sling Blade (Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a sling blade.)
10) The Big Lebowski (SHOMER SHABBOS, SHOMER SHABBOS!)

11) Blazing Saddles (Would you like another schnitzengruben? Baby, please! I am not from Havana. )


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 20, 2011)

A Movie That You Have (pretty much) Memorized:

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride (Sleep well and dream of large women)
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)
6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)
7) Monty Python & The Holy Grail (Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries)
8) The Jerk (He hates these cans!)
9) Sling Blade (Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a sling blade.)
10) The Big Lebowski (SHOMER SHABBOS, SHOMER SHABBOS!)

11) Blazing Saddles (Would you like another schnitzengruben? Baby, please! I am not from Havana.)

12) The Color Purple (You Sho' Is Ugly)


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2011)

1) BioDome
2) The Man From Earth
3) Dirty Dancing ( no one puts Baby in the corner LOL classic)
4) Princess Bride (Sleep well and dream of large women)
5) Dazed and Confused (That's what's great about these high school chicks, man... I get older; they stay the same age.)
6) National Lampoon's Van Wilder (Write that down.)
7) Monty Python & The Holy Grail (Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries)
8) The Jerk (He hates these cans!)
9) Sling Blade (Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a sling blade.)
10) The Big Lebowski (SHOMER SHABBOS, SHOMER SHABBOS!)

11) Blazing Saddles (Would you like another schnitzengruben? Baby, please! I am not from Havana.)

12) The Color Purple (You Sho' Is Ugly)

13) Goodfellas(Funny How? What's Funny About it?)

*Favorite Movie Comedies*

1. Caddyshack


----------



## Micara (Oct 20, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 20, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski

4. Blazing Saddles


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles

5. National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Jess87 (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. Dr. Strangelove

8. Fair Game 

View attachment cindy.jpg


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. Dr. Strangelove
8. Fair Game

9. Empire Records


----------



## Twilley (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. Dr. Strangelove
8. Fair Game
9. Empire Records
10. Airplane!


----------



## Micara (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. Dr. Strangelove
8. Fair Game
9. Empire Records
10. Airplane!

11. Happy Gilmore


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. Dr. Strangelove
8. Fair Game
9. Empire Records
10. Airplane!

11. Happy Gilmore
12. American Pie presents Band Camp


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 21, 2011)

Favorite Movie Comedies

1. Caddyshack
2. My Cousin Vinny
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. National Lampoon's Animal House
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. Dr. Strangelove
8. Fair Game
9. Empire Records
10. Airplane!
11. Happy Gilmore
12. American Pie presents Band Camp

13. Waiting for Guffman

*Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination. 
*
1. Mama Mia


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 21, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination. 

1. Mama Mia
2. It's Complicated


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2011)

You know you probably just killed the thread.


----------



## Micara (Oct 21, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mama Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 21, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mama Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )

4. The Manchurian Candidate


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 21, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mama Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )
4. The Manchurian Candidate

5. Death Becomes Her


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 22, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mamma Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )
4. The Manchurian Candidate
5. Death Becomes Her
6. The Seduction of Joe Tynan


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 22, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mamma Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )
4. The Manchurian Candidate
5. Death Becomes Her
6. The Seduction of Joe Tynan

7. Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events (Movie was nominated, Streep was not)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 22, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mamma Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )
4. The Manchurian Candidate
5. Death Becomes Her
6. The Seduction of Joe Tynan
7. Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
8. Plenty


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 22, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mamma Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )
4. The Manchurian Candidate
5. Death Becomes Her
6. The Seduction of Joe Tynan
7. Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
8. Plenty

9. A Prairie Home Companion


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 22, 2011)

Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.

1. Mamma Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )
4. The Manchurian Candidate
5. Death Becomes Her
6. The Seduction of Joe Tynan
7. Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
8. Plenty
9. A Prairie Home Companion
10. Lions for Lambs


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Movies that Meryl Streep did NOT get an Oscar nomination.
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia
> 2. It's Complicated
> ...



11. The River Wild


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 24, 2011)

1. Mamma Mia
2. It's Complicated
3. She-Devil (and why not? )
4. The Manchurian Candidate
5. Death Becomes Her
6. The Seduction of Joe Tynan
7. Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
8. Plenty
9. A Prairie Home Companion
10. Lions for Lambs
11. The River Wild

12. Manhattan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> 1. Mamma Mia
> 2. It's Complicated
> 3. She-Devil (and why not? )
> 4. The Manchurian Candidate
> ...



13. The Fantastic Mr Fox (She was the voice of Mrs Fox)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge. Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2011)

Next Challenge. Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai


----------



## Micara (Oct 25, 2011)

Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2011)

Micara said:


> Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.
> 
> 1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
> 2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
> 3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity



4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 26, 2011)

Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
5. Leonardo diCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Micara (Oct 26, 2011)

Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
5. Leonardo diCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo and Juliet.
6. Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour in Somewhere in Time.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 27, 2011)

Micara said:


> Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.
> 
> 1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
> 2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
> ...



7. Disney's the Lady and the Tramp (Stars and movie of the same name)


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 27, 2011)

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
5. Leonardo diCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo and Juliet.
6. Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour in Somewhere in Time.
7. Disney's the Lady and the Tramp (Stars and movie of the same name)

8. Mickey Rourke & Kim Bassinger in 9 1/2 Weeks (you can leave your hat on)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 28, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> 1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
> 2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
> 3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
> 4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
> ...



9. Natalie Wood and Richard Beymer in West Side Story


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 28, 2011)

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
5. Leonardo diCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo and Juliet.
6. Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour in Somewhere in Time.
7. Disney's the Lady and the Tramp (Stars and movie of the same name)
8. Mickey Rourke & Kim Bassinger in 9 1/2 Weeks (you can leave your hat on)
9. Natalie Wood and Richard Beymer in West Side Story

10. Humphrey Bogart and Ingrid Bergman in Casablanca


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 29, 2011)

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
5. Leonardo diCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo and Juliet.
6. Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour in Somewhere in Time.
7. Disney's the Lady and the Tramp (Stars and movie of the same name)
8. Mickey Rourke & Kim Bassinger in 9 1/2 Weeks (you can leave your hat on)
9. Natalie Wood and Richard Beymer in West Side Story
10. Humphrey Bogart and Ingrid Bergman in Casablanca
11. James Spader and Maggie Gyllenhaal in Secretary


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 29, 2011)

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
5. Leonardo diCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo and Juliet.
6. Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour in Somewhere in Time.
7. Disney's the Lady and the Tramp (Stars and movie of the same name)
8. Mickey Rourke & Kim Bassinger in 9 1/2 Weeks (you can leave your hat on)
9. Natalie Wood and Richard Beymer in West Side Story
10. Humphrey Bogart and Ingrid Bergman in Casablanca
11. James Spader and Maggie Gyllenhaal in Secretary
12. Kermit the Frog and Miss Piggy in The Muppet Movie


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 29, 2011)

Name your favorite star crossed lovers and the movie they were in.

1. Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel in Showboat
2. Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth in The Lady from Shanghai
3. John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale in Serendipity
4. Leonardo diCaprio and Kate Winslet in Titanic
5. Leonardo diCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo and Juliet.
6. Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour in Somewhere in Time.
7. Disney's the Lady and the Tramp (Stars and movie of the same name)
8. Mickey Rourke & Kim Bassinger in 9 1/2 Weeks (you can leave your hat on)
9. Natalie Wood and Richard Beymer in West Side Story
10. Humphrey Bogart and Ingrid Bergman in Casablanca
11. James Spader and Maggie Gyllenhaal in Secretary
12. Kermit the Frog and Miss Piggy in The Muppet Movie

13. Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhall in Brokeback Mountain


Next topic - Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey in Surfer Dude


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 29, 2011)

*Favorite character from a stoner movie.*

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 29, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked

3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski


----------



## Micara (Oct 29, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski

4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 29, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused
5. Chris Tucker - Friday


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Favorite character from a stoner movie.
> 
> 1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
> 2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
> ...



6. The Plate of Singing Clams on the family dinner table in Reefer Madness (2005)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 31, 2011)

Originally Posted by lovelylady78

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused
5. Chris Tucker - Friday 
6. The Plate of Singing Clams on the family dinner table in Reefer Madness (2005) 

7. Silent Bob from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (Silent Bob is Kevin Smith who was years later kicked off Southwest plane for being fat)


----------



## Micara (Oct 31, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused
5. Chris Tucker - Friday 
6. The Plate of Singing Clams on the family dinner table in Reefer Madness (2005) 
7. Silent Bob from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (Silent Bob is Kevin Smith who was years later kicked off Southwest plane for being fat)

8. Saul Silver (James Franco)- Pineapple Express


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused
5. Chris Tucker - Friday
6. The Plate of Singing Clams on the family dinner table in Reefer Madness (2005)
7. Silent Bob from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (Silent Bob is Kevin Smith who was years later kicked off Southwest plane for being fat)
8. Saul Silver (James Franco)- Pineapple Express

9. Mac (Steve Lemme) - Super Troopers


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> Favorite character from a stoner movie.
> 
> 1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
> 2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
> ...



10. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Chong) - My fav is Cheech . . . . mostly from his other body of work including From Dusk 'Till Dawn, The Tracy Ulman Show, Cars, the Lion King, Grindhouse, Nash Bridges and more.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 2, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused
5. Chris Tucker - Friday
6. The Plate of Singing Clams on the family dinner table in Reefer Madness (2005)
7. Silent Bob from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (Silent Bob is Kevin Smith who was years later kicked off Southwest plane for being fat)
8. Saul Silver (James Franco)- Pineapple Express
9. Mac (Steve Lemme) - Super Troopers
10. Cheech (Cheech Marin)- Up in Smoke
11. Raoul Duke (Johnny Depp)- Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused
5. Chris Tucker - Friday
6. The Plate of Singing Clams on the family dinner table in Reefer Madness (2005)
7. Silent Bob from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (Silent Bob is Kevin Smith who was years later kicked off Southwest plane for being fat)
8. Saul Silver (James Franco)- Pineapple Express
9. Mac (Steve Lemme) - Super Troopers
10. Cheech (Cheech Marin)- Up in Smoke
11. Raoul Duke (Johnny Depp)- Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
12. George Hanson (Jack Nicholson) - Easy Rider


----------



## russianrobot (Nov 3, 2011)

Favorite character from a stoner movie.

1. Matthew McConaughey - Surfer Dude
2. Dave Chappelle - Half Baked
3. Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
4. Rory Cochrane- Dazed and Confused
5. Chris Tucker - Friday
6. The Plate of Singing Clams on the family dinner table in Reefer Madness (2005)
7. Silent Bob from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (Silent Bob is Kevin Smith who was years later kicked off Southwest plane for being fat)
8. Saul Silver (James Franco)- Pineapple Express
9. Mac (Steve Lemme) - Super Troopers
10. Cheech (Cheech Marin)- Up in Smoke
11. Raoul Duke (Johnny Depp)- Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
12. George Hanson (Jack Nicholson) - Easy Rider

13. Prof. Grady Tripp (Michael Douglas) - Wonder Boys

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers... 

1. Ryan Gossling & Carrie Mulligan - DRIVE (Elevator Kiss)


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carrie Mulligan - DRIVE (Elevator Kiss)

2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 4, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - DRIVE (Elevator Kiss)
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - DRIVE (Elevator Kiss)
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive

4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss ('89)--the drowning scene but also the following scene where he brings her back.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive
4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss
5. Heath Ledger & Jake Gyllenhaal - Brokeback Mountain


----------



## moore2me (Nov 5, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive
4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss
5. Heath Ledger & Jake Gyllenhaal - Brokeback Mountain

6. Kate Winslet and Leonardo DeCaprio - the Titanic (their last kiss, Kate on the raft after the boat sank)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 6, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive
4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss
5. Heath Ledger & Jake Gyllenhaal - Brokeback Mountain
6. Kate Winslet and Leonardo DeCaprio - Titanic

7. Jeremy Irons & Dominique Swain - Lolita


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 7, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive
4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss
5. Heath Ledger & Jake Gyllenhaal - Brokeback Mountain
6. Kate Winslet and Leonardo DeCaprio - Titanic
7. Jeremy Irons & Dominique Swain - Lolita

8. Patrick Swayze & Demi Moore - Ghost


----------



## moore2me (Nov 8, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...
> 
> 1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
> 2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
> ...


Yoopergirl, I forgot about this one. It is one of the greatest kisses even tho it was channeled by Whoopi. Very sad and very sexy.

9. Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr - in the ocean - From Here To Eternity


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 9, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive
4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss
5. Heath Ledger & Jake Gyllenhaal - Brokeback Mountain
6. Kate Winslet and Leonardo DeCaprio - Titanic
7. Jeremy Irons & Dominique Swain - Lolita
8. Patrick Swayze & Demi Moore - Ghost
9. Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr - From Here to Eternity 

10. Gina Gershon & Jennifer Tilly - Bound


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 10, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive
4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss
5. Heath Ledger & Jake Gyllenhaal - Brokeback Mountain
6. Kate Winslet and Leonardo DeCaprio - Titanic
7. Jeremy Irons & Dominique Swain - Lolita
8. Patrick Swayze & Demi Moore - Ghost
9. Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr - From Here to Eternity
10. Gina Gershon & Jennifer Tilly - Bound

11. Natalie Wood & Richard Beymer - West Side Story


----------



## moore2me (Nov 12, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...
> 
> 1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
> 2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
> ...



12. Ralph Fiennes & Katharine Clifton - The English Patient


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 12, 2011)

BEST ON SCREEN PASSIONATE KISS.......With 'Doomed' lovers...

1. Ryan Gossling & Carey Mulligan - Drive
2. Michael Biehn & Linda Hamilton - The Terminator
3. Naomi Watts & Laura Harring - Mulholland Drive
4. Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - The Abyss
5. Heath Ledger & Jake Gyllenhaal - Brokeback Mountain
6. Kate Winslet and Leonardo DeCaprio - Titanic
7. Jeremy Irons & Dominique Swain - Lolita
8. Patrick Swayze & Demi Moore - Ghost
9. Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr - From Here to Eternity
10. Gina Gershon & Jennifer Tilly - Bound
11. Natalie Wood & Richard Beymer - West Side Story
12. Ralph Fiennes & Katharine Clifton - The English Patient
13. Elizabeth Taylor & Richard Burton - Cleopatra

(Since it's Veteran's Day weekend here in the US) NEXT: BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon


----------



## MattB (Nov 12, 2011)

(Since it's Veteran's Day weekend here in the US) NEXT: BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 12, 2011)

NEXT: BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan

3. Life is Beautiful


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 12, 2011)

NEXT: BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful

4. The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai

5. The Lighthorsemen


----------



## moore2me (Nov 13, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> BEST WAR MOVIES
> 
> 1. Platoon
> 2. Saving Private Ryan
> ...



6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 13, 2011)

7. Glory


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 13, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai
5. The Lighthorsemen
6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)
7. Glory
8. Full metal jacket


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 13, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai
5. The Lighthorsemen
6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)
7. Glory
8. Full metal jacket
9. The Dirty Dozen


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 13, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai
5. The Lighthorsemen
6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)
7. Glory
8. Full metal jacket
9. The Dirty Dozen

10. The Big Red One


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 13, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai
5. The Lighthorsemen
6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)
7. Glory
8. Full metal jacket
9. The Dirty Dozen
10. The Patriot


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 13, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai
5. The Lighthorsemen
6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)
7. Glory
8. Full metal jacket
9. The Dirty Dozen
10. The Patriot
11. Apocalypse Now


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai
5. The Lighthorsemen
6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)
7. Glory
8. Full metal jacket
9. The Dirty Dozen
10. The Patriot
11. Apocalypse Now

12. Inglourious Basterds


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 14, 2011)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Platoon
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Life is Beautiful
4. The Bridge on the River Kwai
5. The Lighthorsemen
6. All Quiet on the Western Front (1930 version)
7. Glory
8. Full metal jacket
9. The Dirty Dozen
10. The Patriot
11. Apocalypse Now
12. Inglourious Basterds

13. Born on the Fourth of July

-------------------------------------

Next Topic:

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 15, 2011)

Next Topic:

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays

2. Christmas Vacation


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 15, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. A Christmas Story


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 15, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story

4. The Family Stone


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 15, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone

5. Home Alone


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone
5. Home Alone

6. Elf


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 16, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone
5. Home Alone
6. Elf
7. Trapped in Paradise


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 16, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone
5. Home Alone
6. Elf
7. Trapped in Paradise

8. Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone
5. Home Alone
6. Elf
7. Trapped in Paradise
8. Christmas with the Kranks
9. The Santa Clause


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone
5. Home Alone
6. Elf
7. Trapped in Paradise
8. Christmas with the Kranks
9. The Santa Clause

10. The Ref


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 17, 2011)

Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone
5. Home Alone
6. Elf
7. Trapped in Paradise
8. Christmas with the Kranks
9. The Santa Clause
10. The Ref

11. Soul Food


----------



## lindso604 (Nov 17, 2011)

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Christmas Vacation
3. A Christmas Story
4. The Family Stone
5. Home Alone
6. Elf
7. Trapped in Paradise
8. Christmas with the Kranks
9. The Santa Clause
10. The Ref
11. Soul Food

12. Four Christmases


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Best Dyfunctional Family Holiday Movies -
> 
> 1. Home for the Holidays
> 2. Christmas Vacation
> ...



13. Born on the Fourth of July . . . . .(You didn't specify which holiday.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge. Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass


----------



## Jess87 (Nov 19, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 19, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon


----------



## MattB (Nov 19, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon

4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 19, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause

5. Brandon Lee - The Crow


----------



## moore2me (Nov 19, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).
> 
> 1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
> 2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
> ...



6. Sal Mineo - Giant


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 19, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause
5. Brandon Lee - The Crow
6. Sal Mineo - Giant

7. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause
5. Brandon Lee - The Crow
6. Sal Mineo - Giant
7. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight

8. William Holden - Network


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 19, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause
5. Brandon Lee - The Crow
6. Sal Mineo - Giant
7. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight
8. William Holden - Network

9. Vic Morrow - The Bad News Bears


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 20, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause
5. Brandon Lee - The Crow
6. Sal Mineo - Giant
7. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight
8. William Holden - Network
9. Vic Morrow - The Bad News Bears
10. Heather O'Rourke - Poltergeist


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 20, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause
5. Brandon Lee - The Crow
6. Sal Mineo - Giant
7. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight
8. William Holden - Network
9. Vic Morrow - The Bad News Bears
10. Heather O'Rourke - Poltergeist

11. Bela Lugosi - Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## spacce (Nov 20, 2011)

Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).

1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
3. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
4. James Dean- Rebel Without A Cause
5. Brandon Lee - The Crow
6. Sal Mineo - Giant
7. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight
8. William Holden - Network
9. Vic Morrow - The Bad News Bears
10. Heather O'Rourke - Poltergeist
11. Bela Lugosi - Plan 9 From Outer Space
12. Raul Julia - The Addam's family


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2011)

spacce said:


> Movie stars that were killed or died early in a untimely, tragic or violent manner in real life. Also, a movie they starred in (while alive).
> 
> 1. Natalie Wood - Splendor in the Grass
> 2. Carole Lombard - Mr. and Mrs. Smith
> ...



13. John Belushi - Animal House

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - I'll let someone else do the honor. Whoever wants to pick one, it's yours. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner

2. Wall-E


----------



## spacce (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)

4. Surrogates


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android) 
4. Surrogates

5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)
4. Surrogates
5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
6. Batteries not included


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)
4. Surrogates
5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
6. Batteries not included
7. Bicentennial Man


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)
4. Surrogates
5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
6. Batteries not included
7. Bicentennial Man
8. The Stepford Wives


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)
4. Surrogates
5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
6. Batteries not included
7. Bicentennial Man
8. The Stepford Wives

9. Bicentenial Man


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)
4. Surrogates
5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
6. Batteries not included
7. Bicentennial Man
8. The Stepford Wives
9. Bicentenial Man

10. Star Wars


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)
4. Surrogates
5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
6. Batteries not included
7. Bicentennial Man
8. The Stepford Wives
9. Bicentenial Man
10. Star Wars

11. Terminator 2: Judgement Day


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)
> 
> 1. Blade Runner
> 2. Wall-E
> ...



12. The Day the Earth Stood Still - "Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!"


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 22, 2011)

How did we get two Bicentennial Men?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> How did we get two Bicentennial Men?



First one broke so we bought another?


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 22, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> How did we get two Bicentennial Men?



K, How about instead of posting #13, I replace the second Bicentennial Man?


Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)

1. Blade Runner
2. Wall-E
3. Star Trek : first contact (Data is an android)
4. Surrogates
5. A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
6. Batteries not included
7. Bicentennial Man
8. The Stepford Wives
9. *Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy*
10. Star Wars
11. Terminator 2: Judgement Day
12. The Day the Earth Stood Still - "Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!"


----------



## moore2me (Nov 23, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> K, How about instead of posting #13, I replace the second Bicentennial Man?
> 
> 
> Movies That Feature Robots (androids; yes. clones: NO)
> ...



13. I, Robot

---------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - I think someone else needs another turn at picking a challenge subject. I will let whoever wants to do this round, pick one. Volunteers?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck

2. Lady and the Tramp


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp

3. Alien


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien

4. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally

5. The Blues Brothers


----------



## Micara (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. The Blues Brothers

6. Clue


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. The Blues Brothers
6. Clue

7. Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 23, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. The Blues Brothers
6. Clue
7. Texas Chainsaw Massacre

8. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## moore2me (Nov 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes
> 
> 1. Moonstruck
> 2. Lady and the Tramp
> ...



8. Animal House - Food Fight!!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 24, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. The Blues Brothers
6. Clue
7. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
8. Animal House - Food Fight!!!!!
9. Beetlejuice


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 24, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. The Blues Brothers
6. Clue
7. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
8. Animal House - Food Fight!!!!!
9. Beetlejuice

10. Goodfellas


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. The Blues Brothers
6. Clue
7. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
8. Animal House - Food Fight!!!!!
9. Beetlejuice
10. Goodfellas

11. Hook


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2011)

Movies with Memorable Dinner Scenes

1. Moonstruck
2. Lady and the Tramp
3. Alien
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. The Blues Brothers
6. Clue
7. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
8. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
9. Animal House - Food Fight!!!!!
10. Beetlejuice
11. Goodfellas
12. Hook

13. Better Off Dead


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2011)

*Movies that take place in prison/jail*

1. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2011)

Fat9276,
You are not on ignore. I have no one on ignore. I am just a slow-witted computer operator. My responses are usually an hour or so behind the rest of the world. Parts of Arkansas have poor quality of electricity and I live in such an area. Plus, the hamsters and gerbils in my power generating wheels are getting old and cranky. They no longer want to work for food. The little rodent "cattle prods" I was using to goose them to running no longer motivate the beasts. The bennies in the carrots don't work lately either. All that works now is turn the cats loose to hiss at their cages.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2011)

oh good! thank you


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2011)

Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke

2. The Last Castle


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> moore2me must have me on ignore for some reason as that's the 2nd time



I changed my post that was a mistake. (See my explanation above.) Plus, I love Cool Hand Luke. It is one of my favorite movies.

"Shaking the bushes here boss."


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2011)

moore2me said:


> I changed my post that was a mistake. (See my explanation above.) Plus, I love Cool Hand Luke. It is one of my favorite movies.
> 
> "Shaking the bushes here boss."



It is one of my favorite too! Newman at his best


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2011)

Okaaaaay to get the hamster ball rolling again.....



Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle

3. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2011)

haha... sorry Lainey 


Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption

4. Un prophète


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2011)

Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète

5. Scum (1979)


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2011)

Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète
5. Scum (1979)

6. The Green Mile


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 25, 2011)

Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète
5. Scum (1979)
6. The Green Mile
7. Escape from New York


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 25, 2011)

Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète
5. Scum (1979)
6. The Green Mile
7. Escape from New York

8. The Birdman of Alcatraz


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 26, 2011)

Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète
5. Scum (1979)
6. The Green Mile
7. Escape from New York
8. The Birdman of Alcatraz

9. I Love You Phillip Morris


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Movies that take place in prison/jail
> 
> 1. Cool Hand Luke
> 2. The Last Castle
> ...



9. Kiss of the Spider Woman


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 26, 2011)

*Movies that take place in prison/jail*

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète
5. Scum (1979)
6. The Green Mile
7. Escape from New York
8. The Birdman of Alcatraz
9. I Love You Phillip Morris
10. Kiss of the Spider Woman

11. The Longest Yard (the original, with Burt Reynolds)


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 26, 2011)

*Movies that take place in prison/jail*

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète
5. Scum (1979)
6. The Green Mile
7. Escape from New York
8. The Birdman of Alcatraz
9. I Love You Phillip Morris
10. Kiss of the Spider Woman
11. The Longest Yard (the original, with Burt Reynolds)

12. Death Race


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 26, 2011)

Movies that take place in prison/jail

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. The Last Castle
3. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Un prophète
5. Scum (1979)
6. The Green Mile
7. Escape from New York
8. The Birdman of Alcatraz
9. I Love You Phillip Morris
10. Kiss of the Spider Woman
11. The Longest Yard (the original, with Burt Reynolds)
12. Death Race

13. Dead Man Walking

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This one is debatable but I think it will be interesting...

*Actor's best role* (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 26, 2011)

This one is debatable but I think it will be interesting...

*Actor's best role* (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid

2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 27, 2011)

This one is debatable but I think it will be interesting...

*Actor's best role* (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko

3. Ed Norton - Fight Club


----------



## moore2me (Nov 27, 2011)

Actor's best role (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko 
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club

4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 27, 2011)

*Actor's best role* (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)


1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko 
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds

5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie


----------



## Isa (Nov 27, 2011)

*Actor's best role* (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)


1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko 
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie

6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Nov 27, 2011)

Actor's best role (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)


1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie
6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont

7. Ken Watanabe - The Last Samurai


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 27, 2011)

Actor's best role (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)


1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie
6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont
7. Ken Watanabe - The Last Samurai

8. Marlon Brando - A Streetcar Named Desire - Stanley Kowalski


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 27, 2011)

Actor's best role (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)


1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie
6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont
7. Ken Watanabe - The Last Samurai
8. Marlon Brando - A Streetcar Named Desire

9. Sam Rockwell - Moon - Sam Bell


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie
6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont
7. Ken Watanabe - The Last Samurai
8. Marlon Brando - A Streetcar Named Desire
9. Sam Rockwell - Moon - Sam Bell


10. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight


----------



## Micara (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie
6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont
7. Ken Watanabe - The Last Samurai
8. Marlon Brando - A Streetcar Named Desire
9. Sam Rockwell - Moon - Sam Bell
10. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight

11. Christian Bale- American Psycho- Patrick Bateman


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2011)

Actor's best role (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie
6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont
7. Ken Watanabe - The Last Samurai
8. Marlon Brando - A Streetcar Named Desire
9. Sam Rockwell - Moon - Sam Bell
10. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight
11. Christian Bale- American Psycho- Patrick Bateman

12. Jack Nicholson - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy


----------



## moore2me (Nov 28, 2011)

Actor's best role (name of actor and the movie/character where their talent really amazed)

1. Emilio Estevez- Young Guns - Billy The Kid
2. Denzel Washington - Cry Freedom - Stephen Biko
3. Ed Norton - Fight Club
4. Christolph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds
5. Whoopi Goldberg - The Color Purple - Celie
6. John Malkovich - Dangerous Liaisons - Valmont
7. Ken Watanabe - The Last Samurai
8. Marlon Brando - A Streetcar Named Desire
9. Sam Rockwell - Moon - Sam Bell
10. Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight
11. Christian Bale- American Psycho- Patrick Bateman 
12. Jack Nicholson - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy

13. Javier Bardem - No Country For Old Men - the hitman Anton Chigurh 

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Next Challenge* - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose *movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office.* Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 28, 2011)

*Next Challenge* - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose *movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office.* Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.)


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 28, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million


----------



## spacce (Nov 28, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5 Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 28, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5 Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide

6. Angelina Jolie - A Mighty Heart (2007), ~17mill to make, made ~18mill


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 28, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5 Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide

6. Angelina Jolie - A Mighty Heart (2007), ~17mill to make, made ~18mill

7. Tom Hanks - Larry Crowne (2011) Budget 30 Million, gross 56 Million


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 28, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5 Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide

6. Angelina Jolie - A Mighty Heart (2007), ~17mill to make, made ~18mill

7. Tom Hanks - Larry Crowne (2011) Budget 30 Million, gross 56 Million

8. Uma Thurman - Motherhood (2009) Budget 3 million, Gross $59,920 domestic, $60k international


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 29, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5. Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide

6. Angelina Jolie - A Mighty Heart (2007), ~17mill to make, made ~18mill

7. Tom Hanks - Larry Crowne (2011) Budget 30 Million, gross 56 Million

8. Uma Thurman - Motherhood (2009) Budget 3 million, Gross $59,920 domestic, $60k international

9. Bruce Willis - Hudson Hawk (1991) B: $70m. G: $17m.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 29, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5. Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide

6. Angelina Jolie - A Mighty Heart (2007), ~17mill to make, made ~18mill

7. Tom Hanks - Larry Crowne (2011) Budget 30 Million, gross 56 Million

8. Uma Thurman - Motherhood (2009) Budget 3 million, Gross $59,920 domestic, $60k international

9. Bruce Willis - Hudson Hawk (1991) B: $70m. G: $17m.

10. Eddie Murphy - The Adventures of Pluto Nash (2002). Budget $100 million, grossed only $7.1 million. Ouch.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 29, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> 10. Eddie Murphy - The Adventures of Pluto Nash (2002). Budget $100 million, grossed only $7.1 million. Ouch.



And that movie sucked... like no movie has ever sucked. And even my man Alec Baldwin had a cameo in that one.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 29, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.) 

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5. Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide

6. Angelina Jolie - A Mighty Heart (2007), ~17mill to make, made ~18mill

7. Tom Hanks - Larry Crowne (2011) Budget 30 Million, gross 56 Million

8. Uma Thurman - Motherhood (2009) Budget 3 million, Gross $59,920 domestic, $60k international

9. Bruce Willis - Hudson Hawk (1991) B: $70m. G: $17m.

10. Eddie Murphy - The Adventures of Pluto Nash (2002). Budget $100 million, grossed only $7.1 million. Ouch.

11. Al Pacino - Revolution (1985) B: 30m. G: $360,000


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.

1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)

2. Kevin Costner - Waterworld ($175 million to make, grossed only $88 million at the U.S. box office.)

3. John Travolta - Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 (estimated $44 million to make, grossed only $21.4 million in the U.S.)

4. Sandra Bullock - Speed 2: Cruise Control: No Keanu meant far less money - $160 million budget and US Gross: $48 million

5. Halle Berry - Catwoman (2004) , $100,000,000 to make , 82,000,000 gross worldwide

6. Angelina Jolie - A Mighty Heart (2007), ~17mill to make, made ~18mill

7. Tom Hanks - Larry Crowne (2011) Budget 30 Million, gross 56 Million

8. Uma Thurman - Motherhood (2009) Budget 3 million, Gross $59,920 domestic, $60k international

9. Bruce Willis - Hudson Hawk (1991) B: $70m. G: $17m.

10. Eddie Murphy - The Adventures of Pluto Nash (2002). Budget $100 million, grossed only $7.1 million. Ouch.

11. Al Pacino - Revolution (1985) B: 30m. G: $360,000

12. Ben Affleck - Gigli (2003) Budget: $54m. Gross:$6,068,735


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 30, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> Next Challenge - When movie stars get rich, powerful, or well-known, they can make movies of their choosing. Often they chose movies that are not popular with the moving going public and do not make much money at the box office. Name a star and such a movie. If you have $$$$ stats you can give those too for extra credit.
> 
> 1. Brad Pitt - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. It cost $30 million to produce this movie. The movie earned $4 million!!! (This may be our loss leader.)
> 
> ...



13. Michael Douglas - Wonder Boys (2000) B: $35m. G: $19.4m.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 30, 2011)

Next - your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 30, 2011)

Next - your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur
2) Dirty Dancing


----------



## Micara (Nov 30, 2011)

Next - your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur
2) Dirty Dancing 
3) Mary Poppins


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2011)

Next - your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur
2) Dirty Dancing 
3) Mary Poppins

4) Aladdin (Friend Like Me)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 1, 2011)

Next - your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur
2) Dirty Dancing 

3) Somewhere Over The Rainbow (1939) from The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Micara (Dec 1, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Next - your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song
> 
> 1) Arthur
> 2) Dirty Dancing
> ...



Adding back in 3 and 4...


Next - your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur
2) Dirty Dancing
3) Mary Poppins
4) Aladdin (Friend Like Me)

5) Somewhere Over The Rainbow (1939) from The Wizard of Oz


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 1, 2011)

Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
3) Mary Poppins (Chim Chim Cher-ee)
4) Aladdin (A Friend Like Me) 
[Note: though A Friend Like Me was also nominated, A Whole New World from Aladdin won the Oscar]
5) The Wizard of Oz (Somewhere Over The Rainbow)

6) The Thomas Crown Affair (Windmills of Your Mind)


----------



## yoopergirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
3) Mary Poppins (Chim Chim Cher-ee)
4) Aladdin (A Friend Like Me)
[Note: though A Friend Like Me was also nominated, A Whole New World from Aladdin won the Oscar]
5) The Wizard of Oz (Somewhere Over The Rainbow)
6) The Thomas Crown Affair (Windmills of Your Mind)

7) Lose Yourself (8 Mile)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 1, 2011)

Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
3) Mary Poppins (Chim Chim Cher-ee)
4) Aladdin (A Friend Like Me)
[Note: though A Friend Like Me was also nominated, A Whole New World from Aladdin won the Oscar]
5) The Wizard of Oz (Somewhere Over The Rainbow)
6) The Thomas Crown Affair (Windmills of Your Mind)
7) Lose Yourself (8 Mile)

8) Pinocchio (When You Wish Upon a Star)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2011)

Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
3) Mary Poppins (Chim Chim Cher-ee)
4) Aladdin (A Friend Like Me)
[Note: though A Friend Like Me was also nominated, A Whole New World from Aladdin won the Oscar]
5) The Wizard of Oz (Somewhere Over The Rainbow)
6) The Thomas Crown Affair (Windmills of Your Mind)
7) Lose Yourself (8 Mile) 
8) Pinocchio (When You Wish Upon a Star)

9) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Moon River)

__________________


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 2, 2011)

Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
3) Mary Poppins (Chim Chim Cher-ee)
4) Aladdin (A Friend Like Me)
[Note: though A Friend Like Me was also nominated, A Whole New World from Aladdin won the Oscar]
5) The Wizard of Oz (Somewhere Over The Rainbow)
6) The Thomas Crown Affair (Windmills of Your Mind)
7) Lose Yourself (8 Mile)
8) Pinocchio (When You Wish Upon a Star)
9) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Moon River)

10) Lovers and Other Strangers (For All We Know)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 2, 2011)

Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
3) Mary Poppins (Chim Chim Cher-ee)
4) Aladdin (A Friend Like Me)
[Note: though A Friend Like Me was also nominated, A Whole New World from Aladdin won the Oscar]
5) The Wizard of Oz (Somewhere Over The Rainbow)
6) The Thomas Crown Affair (Windmills of Your Mind)
7) Lose Yourself (8 Mile)
8) Pinocchio (When You Wish Upon a Star)
9) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Moon River)
10) Lovers and Other Strangers (For All We Know)

11) It's Hard out Here for a Pimp (Hustle & Flow)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song
> 
> 1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
> 2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
> ...



12) Holiday Inn (White Christmas) Bing Crosby & Irving Berlin


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 3, 2011)

Your favorite film that won the Oscar for Best Song

1) Arthur (Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do))
2) Dirty Dancing ((I've Had) The Time Of My Life)
3) Mary Poppins (Chim Chim Cher-ee)
4) Aladdin (A Friend Like Me)
[Note: though A Friend Like Me was also nominated, A Whole New World from Aladdin won the Oscar]
5) The Wizard of Oz (Somewhere Over The Rainbow)
6) The Thomas Crown Affair (Windmills of Your Mind)
7) Lose Yourself (8 Mile)
8) Pinocchio (When You Wish Upon a Star)
9) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Moon River)
10) Lovers and Other Strangers (For All We Know)
11) It's Hard out Here for a Pimp (Hustle & Flow)
12) Holiday Inn (White Christmas) Bing Crosby & Irving Berlin

13) Working Girl (Let The River Run)

Next topic: *Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Move*:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 3, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Move:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 3, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Move:
> 
> 1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
> 2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)



3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 3, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Move:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"

4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Move:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).

5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 3, 2011)

CastingPearls -Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Movie:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).

5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)

6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2011)

If I THINK It's a holiday movie, M2M, then it's a freakin HOLIDAY MOVIE, then kyu!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 4, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Movie:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).
5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)
6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.

7) Gremlins (Turns out that soft and cuddly Christmas present has a not cuddly stripe.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 4, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Movie:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).
5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)
6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.
7) Gremlins (Turns out that soft and cuddly Christmas present has a not cuddly stripe.)

8) Planes, Trains & Automobiles - Steve Martin needs to get home for Thanksgiving. John Candy is outstanding as his involuntary companion.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 4, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Movie:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).
5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)
6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.
7) Gremlins (Turns out that soft and cuddly Christmas present has a not cuddly stripe.)
8) Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Steve Martin needs to get home for Thanksgiving. John Candy is outstanding as his involuntary companion.)

9) Edward Scissorhands (An ice-sculpture-carving loner with scissors for hands who defies first impressions.)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 4, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Movie:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).
5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)
6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.
7) Gremlins (Turns out that soft and cuddly Christmas present has a not cuddly stripe.)
8) Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Steve Martin needs to get home for Thanksgiving. John Candy is outstanding as his involuntary companion.)
9) Edward Scissorhands (An ice-sculpture-carving loner with scissors for hands who defies first impressions.)
10) The Ref (Denis Leary as a burglar who gets abandoned by his partner in the middle of a home invasion and ends up taking a family hostage...on Christmas Eve.)


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 4, 2011)

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).
5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)
6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.
7) Gremlins (Turns out that soft and cuddly Christmas present has a not cuddly stripe.)
8) Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Steve Martin needs to get home for Thanksgiving. John Candy is outstanding as his involuntary companion.)
9) Edward Scissorhands (An ice-sculpture-carving loner with scissors for hands who defies first impressions.)
10) The Ref (Denis Leary as a burglar who gets abandoned by his partner in the middle of a home invasion and ends up taking a family hostage...on Christmas Eve.)

11) The Godfather (Most of the first hour is all set around Christmas)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 4, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Movie:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).
5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)
6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.
7) Gremlins (Turns out that soft and cuddly Christmas present has a not cuddly stripe.)
8) Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Steve Martin needs to get home for Thanksgiving. John Candy is outstanding as his involuntary companion.)
9) Edward Scissorhands (An ice-sculpture-carving loner with scissors for hands who defies first impressions.)
10) The Ref (Denis Leary as a burglar who gets abandoned by his partner in the middle of a home invasion and ends up taking a family hostage...on Christmas Eve.)
11) The Godfather (Most of the first hour is all set around Christmas)

12) Trading Places (so this is Christmas?)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> If I THINK It's a holiday movie, M2M, then it's a freakin HOLIDAY MOVIE, then kyu!!!



Darlin' Pearl, I meant no slam about your movie choices. I accidentally cut and pasted the wrong heading on the challenge. I thought you were the person that started the challenge and it was someone else. I just made a little boo boo. (Just because I tried to eat your hamster on another thread there's no reason to go and get paranoid.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 7, 2011)

Favorite Holiday Movie That Really Is NOT a Holiday Movie:

1) Die Hard (the first one)(John McClane was visiting his wife and kids in LA for the holidays when it all went crazy.)
2) Reindeer Games (Movie about an ex-con who hooks up with his dead cell mate's girlfriend, and her crazy brother wants him to help rob a casino. In the big scene, they don Santa suits. Also deemed Reindeer games because the main character's names are Nick (for St. Nicholas) and Rudy (for Rudolph)...it mimics the plot in that Nick heads the plan only to have Rudy do all the work and "lead" it.)
3) Nightmare Before Christmas - "Kidnap the Sandy Claws"
4) Bad Santa (A conman and his partner pose as Santa and an elf to rob department stores on Christmas Eve).
5) Batman Returns (Just takes place during Christmas season and festivities)
6) Home Alone - A little boy is left alone at home when his family went on Christmas vacation. His home is then burglarized by some incompetent boobs. Funny movie.
7) Gremlins (Turns out that soft and cuddly Christmas present has a not cuddly stripe.)
8) Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Steve Martin needs to get home for Thanksgiving. John Candy is outstanding as his involuntary companion.)
9) Edward Scissorhands (An ice-sculpture-carving loner with scissors for hands who defies first impressions.)
10) The Ref (Denis Leary as a burglar who gets abandoned by his partner in the middle of a home invasion and ends up taking a family hostage...on Christmas Eve.)
11) The Godfather (Most of the first hour is all set around Christmas)
12) Trading Places (so this is Christmas?)

13) Scent of a Woman (student takes a temporary job over Thanksgiving taking care of boozy, blind Al Pacino)

Next - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)


----------



## Micara (Dec 7, 2011)

Next - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)

2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 7, 2011)

Next - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)

3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 7, 2011)

Next - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)

4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 7, 2011)

Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)

5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)


----------



## yoopergirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)

6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> 5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)



About ten years difference. _Dangerous Liasisons_ and _Valmont_, however, were released less than one year apart, and were based on the same novel.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)
6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)

7) Godspell | Jesus Christ Superstar (musicals about Christ)


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 8, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> About ten years difference. _Dangerous Liasisons_ and _Valmont_, however, were released less than one year apart, and were based on the same novel.


Ahhhh it WAS Valmont but I couldn't remember the name! Good catch, buddy!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Ahhhh it WAS Valmont but I couldn't remember the name! Good catch, buddy!



Well, no wonder. It's been filmed so many times with different movie titles, you never can tell


----------



## moore2me (Dec 8, 2011)

Scorsese86 - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)
6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)

7) Godspell | Jesus Christ Superstar (musicals about Christ)

8) Eliazabeth - the Golden Age (with Cate Blanchett) / Elizabeth I & II (with Helen Mirren (released by Showtime)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

Scorsese86 - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)
6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)
7) Godspell | Jesus Christ Superstar (musicals about Christ)
8) Eliazabeth - the Golden Age (with Cate Blanchett) / Elizabeth I & II (with Helen Mirren (released by Showtime)

9) Gordy | Babe (pigs exploring the world)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 9, 2011)

Scorsese86 - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)
6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)
7) Godspell | Jesus Christ Superstar (musicals about Christ)
8) Elizabeth - the Golden Age (with Cate Blanchett) / Elizabeth I & II (with Helen Mirren (released by Showtime) 
9) Gordy | Babe (pigs exploring the world)

10) Let the Right One In/Let Me In (Hollyweird remakes a marvelous vampire movie and cheapens it with special effects.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Scorsese86 - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)
6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)
7) Godspell | Jesus Christ Superstar (musicals about Christ)
8) Elizabeth - the Golden Age (with Cate Blanchett) / Elizabeth I & II (with Helen Mirren (released by Showtime) 
9) Gordy | Babe (pigs exploring the world)
10) Let the Right One In/Let Me In (Hollyweird remakes a marvelous vampire movie and cheapens it with special effects.)

11) Lolita | The Night of the Iguana (Jailbait Sue Lyon seduces middle-aged British actor - James Mason in the first, Richard Burton in the latter)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 12, 2011)

Scorsese86 - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)
6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)
7) Godspell | Jesus Christ Superstar (musicals about Christ)
8) Elizabeth - the Golden Age (with Cate Blanchett) / Elizabeth I & II (with Helen Mirren (released by Showtime) 
9) Gordy | Babe (pigs exploring the world)
10) Let the Right One In/Let Me In (Hollyweird remakes a marvelous vampire movie and cheapens it with special effects.)

11) Lolita | The Night of the Iguana (Jailbait Sue Lyon seduces middle-aged British actor - James Mason in the first, Richard Burton in the latter)

12) The Illusionist/The Prestige (both in 2006) great talent - Edward Norton, Hugh Jackman, Paul Giamatti, Christian Bale, and Scarlett Johansson, but unfortunately both movies about top notch but naughty magicians in the 1800-1900's.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 15, 2011)

Scorsese86 - Films with similar plots released around the same time

1) Armageddon | Deep Impact (comet and the end of the world)
2) Wyatt Earp & Tombstone (Wyatt Earp, obviously)
3) Antz | A Bug's Life (CGI bugs)
4) Despicable Me | Megamind (plot focusing on supervillain)
5) Dangerous Liaisons/Cruel Intentions (intrigue, betrayal, mean manipulative people)
6) The Wild | Madagascar (Zoo animals from New York escape, end up in the wild, yadda yadda)
7) Godspell | Jesus Christ Superstar (musicals about Christ)
8) Elizabeth - the Golden Age (with Cate Blanchett) / Elizabeth I & II (with Helen Mirren (released by Showtime) 
9) Gordy | Babe (pigs exploring the world)
10) Let the Right One In/Let Me In (Hollyweird remakes a marvelous vampire movie and cheapens it with special effects.)

11) Lolita | The Night of the Iguana (Jailbait Sue Lyon seduces middle-aged British actor - James Mason in the first, Richard Burton in the latter)

12) The Illusionist/The Prestige (both in 2006) great talent - Edward Norton, Hugh Jackman, Paul Giamatti, Christian Bale, and Scarlett Johansson, but unfortunately both movies about top notch but naughty magicians in the 1800-1900's.

(Warning Some Material Below Graphic)

13) *Hotel Rwanda *(2004)/*Beyond the Gates *(US Title)(release date 2005) AKA - 'Shooting Dogs' (in the rest of the world). 'Hotel' starred Don Cheadle and 'Beyond' starred John Hurt and Hugh Dancy. Both movies dealt with the 1994 genocide in Rwanda when the Hutu militia began slaughtering the Tutsi population (mostly using machetes).

*Just a few M2M comments - These two movies were some of the best every made. It is also tragic that they had to be made. Note it took the world ten years to put this out to the public. Basically, the world sat its easy chairs and did nothing while this horror was occurring. I remember when this happened and reading tiny little news reports on the story. Clinton was president, he did nothing, and this still haunts him too he reports.*

*The second movie was originally titled "Shooting Dogs" because the UN solders stationed in Rwanda were ordered not to shoot the Hutus to stop them from murdering the Tutsis. However, the solders could shoot dogs that were feasting on the dead Tutsis' corpses.* (from Wiki)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry about the thread derailment. Sorry too, about seemingly monopolizing this thread, but it has been three days between the answers and I thought I would help move the train along . . . . 

Next Challenge > Christmas is just around the corner for a lot of us. However, there is a significant group of people who do not celebrate Christmas as a holiday. *I would like to know what traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.* 

1. *Dr. Zhivago *- The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 15, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 17, 2011)

*What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.*

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 17, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 20, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5.* Boggie Nights *- I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.) 

View attachment boogie nights.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## moore2me (Dec 21, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz

7. Godzilla -(the classical Japanese editions with the guy in the rubber suit). Some of us root for the giant lizzard, others root for the city of Tokyo, and others for Mothra. 

View attachment godzilla2.jpg


----------



## yoopergirl (Dec 22, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz

7. Godzilla -(the classical Japanese editions with the guy in the rubber suit). Some of us root for the giant lizzard, others root for the city of Tokyo, and others for Mothra.

8. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the 1966 animated version): My 4-year old niece begged us to get this for her last Christmas, resulting in a frenzied search of local stores. We watched it a dozen times last year, and we're all set up for a Grinch marathon this weekend,


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 22, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz

7. Godzilla -(the classical Japanese editions with the guy in the rubber suit). Some of us root for the giant lizzard, others root for the city of Tokyo, and others for Mothra.

8. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the 1966 animated version): My 4-year old niece begged us to get this for her last Christmas, resulting in a frenzied search of local stores. We watched it a dozen times last year, and we're all set up for a Grinch marathon this weekend,



9. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. (we see it at least a half-dozen times)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 22, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz

7. Godzilla -(the classical Japanese editions with the guy in the rubber suit). Some of us root for the giant lizzard, others root for the city of Tokyo, and others for Mothra.

8. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the 1966 animated version): My 4-year old niece begged us to get this for her last Christmas, resulting in a frenzied search of local stores. We watched it a dozen times last year, and we're all set up for a Grinch marathon this weekend,

9. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. (we see it at least a half-dozen times)

10. A Smoky Mountain Christmas: this is a horrible movie, but we watch it every year. It stars Dolly Parton and Lee Majors. Dolly is a country singer fed up with her fast-paced life who decides to retreat to a friend's rural mountain cabin for the holidays. Several sub-plot characters: she finds the cabin full of orphans; she's tracked by a crazed papparazzi; a recluse from the woods appears; there's a horny Sheriff with a witch ex-girlfriend hanging around; and John Ritter plays a judge. Like I said, it's a horrible movie...but that's what makes it so right.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 24, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz

7. Godzilla -(the classical Japanese editions with the guy in the rubber suit). Some of us root for the giant lizzard, others root for the city of Tokyo, and others for Mothra.

8. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the 1966 animated version): My 4-year old niece begged us to get this for her last Christmas, resulting in a frenzied search of local stores. We watched it a dozen times last year, and we're all set up for a Grinch marathon this weekend,

9. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. (we see it at least a half-dozen times)

10. A Smoky Mountain Christmas: this is a horrible movie, but we watch it every year. It stars Dolly Parton and Lee Majors. Dolly is a country singer fed up with her fast-paced life who decides to retreat to a friend's rural mountain cabin for the holidays. Several sub-plot characters: she finds the cabin full of orphans; she's tracked by a crazed papparazzi; a recluse from the woods appears; there's a horny Sheriff with a witch ex-girlfriend hanging around; and John Ritter plays a judge. Like I said, it's a horrible movie...but that's what makes it so right. 

11. Nightmare Before Christmas - This is one of my top 10 favorite movies. Not only is the story and animation wonderful, it is made by my favorite direction - Tim Burton. Plus the music, especially the newly rocking soundtrack with modern artists (like Manson) is the bomb!!!! 

Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . Throw him in a box
Bury him for ninety years . . . .Then see if he talks.

(Sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz

7. Godzilla -(the classical Japanese editions with the guy in the rubber suit). Some of us root for the giant lizzard, others root for the city of Tokyo, and others for Mothra.

8. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the 1966 animated version): My 4-year old niece begged us to get this for her last Christmas, resulting in a frenzied search of local stores. We watched it a dozen times last year, and we're all set up for a Grinch marathon this weekend,

9. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. (we see it at least a half-dozen times)

10. A Smoky Mountain Christmas: this is a horrible movie, but we watch it every year. It stars Dolly Parton and Lee Majors. Dolly is a country singer fed up with her fast-paced life who decides to retreat to a friend's rural mountain cabin for the holidays. Several sub-plot characters: she finds the cabin full of orphans; she's tracked by a crazed papparazzi; a recluse from the woods appears; there's a horny Sheriff with a witch ex-girlfriend hanging around; and John Ritter plays a judge. Like I said, it's a horrible movie...but that's what makes it so right. 

11. Nightmare Before Christmas - This is one of my top 10 favorite movies. Not only is the story and animation wonderful, it is made by my favorite direction - Tim Burton. Plus the music, especially the newly rocking soundtrack with modern artists (like Manson) is the bomb!!!! 

Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . Throw him in a box
Bury him for ninety years . . . .Then see if he talks.

(Sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel)

And pardon me for moving the train along, but I think we have enjoy this challenge just a little bit more than we can stand, so . . . 

12. *Ben Hur* - one of the greatest movies ever made and without a doubt one of the best live action stunt movies ever made. Especially since none of it was done with green screens or computer graphics. Just old fashioned sweat, practice, blood, guts, injuries to men and horses, lots of money, lots of excellent stuntmen, great camera work, magnificent director William Wyler, and the one and only young Charlton Heston driving the winning chariot.

My brother got a toy set of the Ben Hur chariot race for Christmas in the late 50's. I took it away from him and played with it constantly. I still remember what all the horses looked like and how they were hooked up to their chariots.

*Surprise - It is on TCM this Christmas morning at 8:30 AM Central Time.* No commercials. I am hoping they show the remastered edition. I have watched it at home and the color is magnificent. I have never seen it so brilliant and I have watched this movie all my life.  :smitten: :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Dec 30, 2011)

What traditional movies folks like to watch with their family (or alone) during December and January, that brings them close together - not necessarily related to the traditional Christmas holiday.

1. Dr. Zhivago - The original version with Omar Shariff. The snow, the love story, the music is a tapestry of winter time.

2. Disney's Beauty and the Beast (anything Disney/Pixar really, but my dad sacrificed watching a football game last night (Finding Nemo) and tonight (BaTB) which is a HUGE sacrifice for him, just so I'd watch TV with him. Really sweet.

3. Airplane (my family is a bunch of goofs and we love stupid comedies)

4. A Christmas Story - for some reason, my brother and sisters and I can't get enough of this one. If there's a marathon of it on TV, there's no telling when or if we'll do anything else for a while.

5. Boggie Nights - I love to sit around a fire and watch this movie with hubby or a few girlfriends. My favorite characters are Rollergirl and of course Dirk Diggler. (New Blue Ray Platinum edition out in time for holiday watching.)

6. The Wizard of Oz

7. Godzilla -(the classical Japanese editions with the guy in the rubber suit). Some of us root for the giant lizzard, others root for the city of Tokyo, and others for Mothra.

8. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the 1966 animated version): My 4-year old niece begged us to get this for her last Christmas, resulting in a frenzied search of local stores. We watched it a dozen times last year, and we're all set up for a Grinch marathon this weekend,

9. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. (we see it at least a half-dozen times)

10. A Smoky Mountain Christmas: this is a horrible movie, but we watch it every year. It stars Dolly Parton and Lee Majors. Dolly is a country singer fed up with her fast-paced life who decides to retreat to a friend's rural mountain cabin for the holidays. Several sub-plot characters: she finds the cabin full of orphans; she's tracked by a crazed papparazzi; a recluse from the woods appears; there's a horny Sheriff with a witch ex-girlfriend hanging around; and John Ritter plays a judge. Like I said, it's a horrible movie...but that's what makes it so right. 

11. Nightmare Before Christmas - This is one of my top 10 favorite movies. Not only is the story and animation wonderful, it is made by my favorite direction - Tim Burton. Plus the music, especially the newly rocking soundtrack with modern artists (like Manson) is the bomb!!!! 

Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . Throw him in a box
Bury him for ninety years . . . .Then see if he talks.

(Sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel)

And pardon me for moving the train along, but I think we have enjoy this challenge just a little bit more than we can stand, so . . . 

12. Ben Hur - one of the greatest movies ever made and without a doubt one of the best live action stunt movies ever made. Especially since none of it was done with green screens or computer graphics. Just old fashioned sweat, practice, blood, guts, injuries to men and horses, lots of money, lots of excellent stuntmen, great camera work, magnificent director William Wyler, and the one and only young Charlton Heston driving the winning chariot.

My brother got a toy set of the Ben Hur chariot race for Christmas in the late 50's. I took it away from him and played with it constantly. I still remember what all the horses looked like and how they were hooked up to their chariots.

Surprise - It is on TCM this Christmas morning at 8:30 AM Central Time. No commercials. I am hoping they show the remastered edition. I have watched it at home and the color is magnificent. I have never seen it so brilliant and I have watched this movie all my life.

*And since this thread has been idle for 5 days, I am bumping it up and letting someone change the topic.
*
13. The Little Princess - I like the version with Shirley Temple as the little girl whose father is "lost" during the war in Africa and she is sent to an institution run by some bad people and some cruel children. Shirley's overwhelming charm wins out, her dad is found in pretty good condition and she gets to meet Queen Victoria.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Next Challenge - You decide. The thread is open for the first one who wants it to decide on a new challenge.*


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 30, 2011)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 30, 2011)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb (This doesn't fit PERFECTLY into the gist of the topic, but, even though I know this sounds ridiculous, this stupid ass John Candy movie literally saved my life once. So it changed my life for the better because I had seen it before this event in my life happened. I was headed back to school from my parents house one weekend and was going up a very steep mountain. My shitty car suddenly lost all power and shut off. Additionally, the brakes went out when this happened. So I was rolling backwards down the mountain and the only thing functional was my steering wheel. I grabbed the parking brake and pulled on it, and it helped to slow me down, but then I remembered this idiotic movie where Harry and Nicki are in her Dad's car and the brakes go out and his pulls out this manuel while they're careening down the interstate and he reads "feather the brake with a light pumping motion." So I did that too. And it worked! Eventually my brakes started to firm up and between that and the parking brake I got myself stopped! And that is the story of how "Who's Harry Crumb" saved my life. )


----------



## Micara (Dec 30, 2011)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb (This doesn't fit PERFECTLY into the gist of the topic, but, even though I know this sounds ridiculous, this stupid ass John Candy movie literally saved my life once. So it changed my life for the better because I had seen it before this event in my life happened. I was headed back to school from my parents house one weekend and was going up a very steep mountain. My shitty car suddenly lost all power and shut off. Additionally, the brakes went out when this happened. So I was rolling backwards down the mountain and the only thing functional was my steering wheel. I grabbed the parking brake and pulled on it, and it helped to slow me down, but then I remembered this idiotic movie where Harry and Nicki are in her Dad's car and the brakes go out and his pulls out this manuel while they're careening down the interstate and he reads "feather the brake with a light pumping motion." So I did that too. And it worked! Eventually my brakes started to firm up and between that and the parking brake I got myself stopped! And that is the story of how "Who's Harry Crumb" saved my life. )

3. Amelie


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 30, 2011)

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb (This doesn't fit PERFECTLY into the gist of the topic, but, even though I know this sounds ridiculous, this stupid ass John Candy movie literally saved my life once. So it changed my life for the better because I had seen it before this event in my life happened. I was headed back to school from my parents house one weekend and was going up a very steep mountain. My shitty car suddenly lost all power and shut off. Additionally, the brakes went out when this happened. So I was rolling backwards down the mountain and the only thing functional was my steering wheel. I grabbed the parking brake and pulled on it, and it helped to slow me down, but then I remembered this idiotic movie where Harry and Nicki are in her Dad's car and the brakes go out and his pulls out this manuel while they're careening down the interstate and he reads "feather the brake with a light pumping motion." So I did that too. And it worked! Eventually my brakes started to firm up and between that and the parking brake I got myself stopped! And that is the story of how "Who's Harry Crumb" saved my life. )
3. Amelie

4. Yes Man


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2011)

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb (This doesn't fit PERFECTLY into the gist of the topic, but, even though I know this sounds ridiculous, this stupid ass John Candy movie literally saved my life once. So it changed my life for the better because I had seen it before this event in my life happened. I was headed back to school from my parents house one weekend and was going up a very steep mountain. My shitty car suddenly lost all power and shut off. Additionally, the brakes went out when this happened. So I was rolling backwards down the mountain and the only thing functional was my steering wheel. I grabbed the parking brake and pulled on it, and it helped to slow me down, but then I remembered this idiotic movie where Harry and Nicki are in her Dad's car and the brakes go out and his pulls out this manuel while they're careening down the interstate and he reads "feather the brake with a light pumping motion." So I did that too. And it worked! Eventually my brakes started to firm up and between that and the parking brake I got myself stopped! And that is the story of how "Who's Harry Crumb" saved my life. )
3. Amelie

4. Yes Man

5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar (1977) - This movie was about girls who were becoming women in the 70's and spreading their wings, going to clubs, drinking, and picking up strangers they did not know. Diane Keaton picks up a young Richard Gere- in one of his first movie rolls. (Most girls would not throw him out for eating crackers in bed.) However, in this movie his character turns into a very, very dangerous knife wielding psycho - in her locked apartment.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 7, 2012)

*With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.
*


1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb (This doesn't fit PERFECTLY into the gist of the topic, but, even though I know this sounds ridiculous, this stupid ass John Candy movie literally saved my life once. So it changed my life for the better because I had seen it before this event in my life happened. I was headed back to school from my parents house one weekend and was going up a very steep mountain. My shitty car suddenly lost all power and shut off. Additionally, the brakes went out when this happened. So I was rolling backwards down the mountain and the only thing functional was my steering wheel. I grabbed the parking brake and pulled on it, and it helped to slow me down, but then I remembered this idiotic movie where Harry and Nicki are in her Dad's car and the brakes go out and his pulls out this manuel while they're careening down the interstate and he reads "feather the brake with a light pumping motion." So I did that too. And it worked! Eventually my brakes started to firm up and between that and the parking brake I got myself stopped! And that is the story of how "Who's Harry Crumb" saved my life. )
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar (1977) - This movie was about girls who were becoming women in the 70's and spreading their wings, going to clubs, drinking, and picking up strangers they did not know. Diane Keaton picks up a young Richard Gere- in one of his first movie rolls. (Most girls would not throw him out for eating crackers in bed.) However, in this movie his character turns into a very, very dangerous knife wielding psycho - in her locked apartment.[/QUOTE]

6. Ordinary People - how old were I when I saw this? 14? I was suicidal, had parents who did nothing but argue... I remember feeling so alone, and then I saw this one on TV... I just saw it because it won the Oscar, and I ended up crying all night, feeling I had found a movie that spoke to me. Silly, yes, but it did so much for me. I can't really see it too often or much, but this movie means a lot. And yes, I made a personal spin this time.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 7, 2012)

*With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.*



1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb 
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar 
6. Ordinary People

7. A Christmas Carol - kind of the definition of changing your life for the better after having a strange experience

I deleted the explanations up to this point because the list could get super clunky if we kept them all through the whole list. No offense intended for anyone. I think if you want to add an explanation for your pick, fantastic, but the next poster might delete it to keep the list workable, if that's OK with everyone?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 7, 2012)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.



1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar
6. Ordinary People
7. A Christmas Carol

8. Seven Pounds (I debated on this one, but he found redemption by sacrificing himself so I'm submitting it.)


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 8, 2012)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar
6. Ordinary People
7. A Christmas Carol
8. Seven Pounds 

9. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles - Steve Martin's character became a more understanding person


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 8, 2012)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar
6. Ordinary People
7. A Christmas Carol
8. Seven Pounds 
9. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles - Steve Martin's character became a more understanding person

10. The Ultimate Gift- A man is set a series of challenges to get his inheritance some of them end up different to expected and such


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 8, 2012)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar
6. Ordinary People
7. A Christmas Carol
8. Seven Pounds
9. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles 
10. The Ultimate Gift

11. A Simple Twist of Fate


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 12, 2012)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Patton
3. A Bridge Too Far
4. Battle of the Bulge
5. All Quiet on the Western Front(1930)
6. Midway
7. Glory
8. Gettysburg
9. The Big Red 1
10. The Patriot


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 12, 2012)

BEST WAR MOVIES

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Patton
3. A Bridge Too Far
4. Battle of the Bulge
5. All Quiet on the Western Front(1930)
6. Midway
7. Glory
8. Gettysburg
9. The Big Red 1
10. The Patriot
11. Platoon


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't know where the Best War Movies came from - there's a category to finish.

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar
6. Ordinary People
7. A Christmas Carol
8. Seven Pounds
9. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles 
10. The Ultimate Gift
11. A Simple Twist of Fate
12. Labyrinth


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 12, 2012)

With the New Year looming, I thought it might be good to list movies in which someone changed their life for the better after going through a strange experience.

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Who's Harry Crumb
3. Amelie
4. Yes Man
5. Looking For Mr. Goodbar
6. Ordinary People
7. A Christmas Carol
8. Seven Pounds
9. Planes, Trains, & Automobiles 
10. The Ultimate Gift
11. A Simple Twist of Fate
12. Labyrinth

13. Groundhog Day

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity

3. Equilibrium


----------



## metabliss (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium

4. Repo The Genetic Opera


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera

5. Gattaca


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca

6. Blade Runner


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca
6. Blade Runner

7. Children of Men


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca
6. Blade Runner
7. Children of Men

8. Total Recall


----------



## moore2me (Jan 13, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca
6. Blade Runner
7. Children of Men
8. Total Recall

9. The Omega Man


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 13, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca
6. Blade Runner
7. Children of Men
8. Total Recall
9. The Omega Man

10. I, Robot


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 13, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca
6. Blade Runner
7. Children of Men
8. Total Recall
9. The Omega Man
10. I, Robot

11. Minority Report (not sure if this classes, but I think it does)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 13, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca
6. Blade Runner
7. Children of Men
8. Total Recall
9. The Omega Man
10. I, Robot
11. Minority Report 

12. A Handmaid's Tale


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2012)

In honor of the upcoming release of The Hunger Games, lets hear your Best Dystopian Society movies:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Serenity
3. Equilibrium
4. Repo The Genetic Opera
5. Gattaca
6. Blade Runner
7. Children of Men
8. Total Recall
9. The Omega Man
10. I, Robot
11. Minority Report 
12. A Handmaid's Tale

13. Logan's Run


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2012)

*Next Challenge - This is something a little different. Since January 16th is our Martin Luther King Jr.'s Day, I tried to work our movie quiz theme into parts of his life. Below are questions about MLKJr - each one can be answered with a movie. You pick one and write in your answer. The last one answered will be the winner of this challenge. Here are the questions (taken from Wiki) . . . *


1. FBI Director, J Edgar Hoover wiretapped MLKJr’s phone. Name a movie that featured other work done by this FBI director.

2. King was the first African American honored with his own memorial in the National Mall area and the first non-President to be commemorated in such a way. Name a movie that also prominently featured the use of the National Mall. 

3. These were the last three states to acknowledge the MLKJr National Holiday. Name a movie that also uses one of the states in its title.

4. This country’s struggle for black equality was influenced by MLKJr’s work &#8211; name a movie that features this country.

5. More than 700 cities have streets named after MLKJr &#8211; name one that has a movie also with it’s name. 

6. Name a movie dealing with the MLKJr’s assassin &#8211; James Earl Jones. 

7. Two prominent other black leaders at MLKJr’s time, Malcolm X with the Nation of Islam, and Stokeley Carmichael a black separatist, disagreed with Martin’s peace- themed tatics. Name a movie dealing with one of these dissenters. 


8. This US President at the time did not attend MLKJr’s funeral. He sent the VP instead. Name a movie dealing with this President.	

9. This former peacemaker inspired some of MLKJr’s thinking and philosophy. Name a movie name after this other famous man. 

10. MLKJr was the youngest recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize in 1964. Name a movie about another person who won a Nobel Prize. 

11. In the brief and tragic time surrounding MLKJr's killing, several other famous leaders were also violently killed. Name a movie featuring one of these incidents.

12. During MLKJr’s time, the South enforced “Jim Crow Laws” which required that blacks and white be segregated from each other in public facilities. Name a movie dealing with these Jim Crow Laws (which are no longer enforced as public policy).


13. This woman, one of MLKJr’s favorite gospel singer, sang at his funeral. What was her name and name a movie that used her voice in their soundtrack?


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2012)

*Next Challenge - This is something a little different. Since January 16th is our Martin Luther King Jr.'s Day, I tried to work our movie quiz theme into parts of his life. Below are questions about MLKJr - each one can be answered with a movie. You pick one and write in your answer. The last one answered will be the winner of this challenge. Here are the questions (taken from Wiki) . . . * * I will answer the first one as an example. There may be other correct answers too.*


1. FBI Director, J Edgar Hoover wiretapped MLKJrs phone. Name a movie that featured other work done by this FBI director.

2. King was the first African American honored with his own memorial in the National Mall area and the first non-President to be commemorated in such a way. Name a movie that also prominently featured the use of the National Mall. * Forrest Gump
*
3. These were the last three states to acknowledge the MLKJr National Holiday. Name a movie that also uses one of the states in its title.

4. This countrys struggle for black equality was influenced by MLKJrs work  name a movie that features this country.

5. More than 700 cities have streets named after MLKJr  name one that has a movie also with its name. 

6. Name a movie dealing with the MLKJrs assassin  James Earl Jones. 

7. Two prominent other black leaders at MLKJrs time, Malcolm X with the Nation of Islam, and Stokeley Carmichael a black separatist, disagreed with Martins peace- themed tatics. Name a movie dealing with one of these dissenters. 


8. This US President at the time did not attend MLKJrs funeral. He sent the VP instead. Name a movie dealing with this President.	

9. This former peacemaker inspired some of MLKJrs thinking and philosophy. Name a movie name after this other famous man. 

10. MLKJr was the youngest recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize in 1964. Name a movie about another person who won a Nobel Prize. 

11. In the brief and tragic time surrounding MLKJr's killing, several other famous leaders were also violently killed. Name a movie featuring one of these incidents.

12. During MLKJrs time, the South enforced Jim Crow Laws which required that blacks and white be segregated from each other in public facilities. Name a movie dealing with these Jim Crow Laws (which are no longer enforced as public policy).


13. This woman, one of MLKJrs favorite gospel singer, sang at his funeral. What was her name and name a movie that used her voice in their soundtrack?


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2012)

Next Challenge - This is something a little different. Since January 16th is our Martin Luther King Jr.'s Day, I tried to work our movie quiz theme into parts of his life. Below are questions about MLKJr - each one can be answered with a movie. You pick one and write in your answer. The last one answered will be the winner of this challenge. Here are the questions (taken from Wiki) . . .* I will answer the first one as an example. There may be other correct answers too.

I have concluded that my MLKJr movie quiz is irreparably flawed. I am therefore answering the questions myself to end its misery. I learned a long time ago when fishing, if you have not bites or catch no fish in days, either quit or change bait.
**
I am turning the new thread over to the first person that reads this and wants to seize it. Good luck.
*

1. FBI Director, J Edgar Hoover wiretapped MLKJrs phone. Name a movie that featured other work done by this FBI director. * J. Edgar*.

2. King was the first African American honored with his own memorial in the National Mall area and the first non-President to be commemorated in such a way. Name a movie that also prominently featured the use of the National Mall. *Forrest Gump
*
3. These were the last three states to acknowledge the MLKJr National Holiday. Name a movie that also uses one of the states in its title. *Raising Arizona.
*
4. This countrys struggle for black equality was influenced by MLKJrs work  name a movie that features this country. *Invictus*.

5. More than 700 cities have streets named after MLKJr  name one that has a movie also with its name. *Philadelphia.*

6. Name a movie dealing with the MLKJrs assassin  James Earl Ray. Note  I mistyped this turds last name in the first quiz. I was working to late and typing tired. Please dont tell Mr Jones that I used his name in a profane manner. *Movie Roads to Memphis (A TV Movie).
*
7. Two prominent other black leaders at MLKJrs time, Malcolm X with the Nation of Islam, and Stokeley Carmichael a black separatist, disagreed with Martins peace- themed tatics. Name a movie dealing with one of these dissenters. * Malcolm X.*


8. This US President at the time did not attend MLKJrs funeral. He sent the VP instead. Name a movie dealing with this President. * LBJ, the Early Years ( A TV Movie)

*9. This former peacemaker inspired some of MLKJrs thinking and philosophy. Name a movie name after this other famous man. *Ghandi.*

10. MLKJr was the youngest recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize in 1964. Name a movie about another person who won a Nobel Prize. *Madame Curie.
*
11. In the brief and tragic time surrounding MLKJr's killing, several other famous leaders were also violently killed. Name a movie featuring one of these incidents. * RFK.
*
12. During MLKJrs time, the South enforced Jim Crow Laws which required that blacks and white be segregated from each other in public facilities. Name a movie dealing with these Jim Crow Laws (which are no longer enforced as public policy).* The Rosa Parks Story (A TV Movie) (The Rosa Parks Story) A TV Movie.
*

13. This woman, one of MLKJrs favorite gospel singer, sang at his funeral. What was her name and name a movie that used her voice in their soundtrack? * Mahalia Jackson (An American Crime).
*


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2012)

*Please insert new thread here. Thank you.*


----------



## metabliss (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman


----------



## moore2me (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four

* One Wicked Angel - I love your new avatar. Tell me about. I think this thread about other worldly beings would be a good place to talk. M2M


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four

4. Star Wars


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms

6. TerrorVision


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms
6. TerrorVision

7. Alien


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms
6. TerrorVision
7. Alien

8. The Abyss


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms
6. TerrorVision
7. Alien
8. The Abyss

9. Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms
6. TerrorVision
7. Alien
8. The Abyss
9. Close Encounters of the Third Kind

10. Spaceballs


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms
6. TerrorVision
7. Alien
8. The Abyss
9. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
10. Spaceballs

11. Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms
6. TerrorVision
7. Alien
8. The Abyss
9. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
10. Spaceballs
11. Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy

12. ET


----------



## StretchII (Jan 16, 2012)

Movies about space or otherworldy beings!

1. Paul
2. Starman*
3. I Am Number Four
4. Star Wars
5. Mars Needs Moms
6. TerrorVision
7. Alien
8. The Abyss
9. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
10. Spaceballs
11. Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy
12. ET

13 Star Trek IV
__________________
Next?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2012)

StretchII - since you gave the 13th answer, it is up to you to provide the next movie topic.


----------



## StretchII (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah, ok.

Next topic is: Spy movies.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 17, 2012)

StretchII said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> Next topic is: Spy movies.



I'm sorry I forget to add the person who starts the next subject also provides the first response. I'll do it here, just to get the game going. 

1. Dr. No - James Bond 
Note: I'm listing _Dr. No_ as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 17, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.
2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 17, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.
2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.
2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 17, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 17, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 17, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt

8. Spy Kids


----------



## moore2me (Jan 18, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway. *** 

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt

8. Spy Kids

9. The Eiger Sanction

***  On the soup and whiskey thingy - Richard Burton was a notorious consumer of alcohol. From reading about his life notes from his co-stars, etc. he would most likely have whiskey (or bourbon, or scotch, or vodak, or whatever) anytime, with any meal, without a meal, or as a steady diet.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 18, 2012)

moore2me said:


> ***  On the soup and whiskey thingy - Richard Burton was a notorious consumer of alcohol. From reading about his life notes from his co-stars, etc. he would most likely have whiskey (or bourbon, or scotch, or vodak, or whatever) anytime, with any meal, without a meal, or as a steady diet.



I know. I read somewhere he once drank one of Liz's bottle of perfume because there was no more booze in the house. Classy guy


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 18, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt

8. Spy Kids

9. The Eiger Sanction

10. Spies Like Us


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 18, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt

8. Spy Kids

9. The Eiger Sanction

10. Spies Like Us

11. Traitor


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 18, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt

8. Spy Kids

9. The Eiger Sanction

10. Spies Like Us

11. Traitor

12: The Ipcress File


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 18, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt

8. Spy Kids

9. The Eiger Sanction

10. Spies Like Us

11. Traitor

12. The Ipcress File

13. Spy Game

NEXT - Favorites film in the courtroom

1. The Verdict


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 18, 2012)

Spy Movies

1. Dr. No - James Bond
Note: I'm listing Dr. No as it was the first Bond movie, but I'm including ALL of them here to keep this from being a James Bond movie list. Please do not list any more Bond movies.

2. Leonard Part 6. (Ever been cinematically raped? If not, then watch this movie, but bring lots of lube. Just a suggestion.)

3. The Spy Who Came In from the Cold - a great spy film with the great Richard Burton. But on a personal level, I remember me and my mom saw this years ago, and when Burton thanked a woman for the lovely soup and whiskey we both had to laugh. Soup and whiskey is not a normal thing to be served - together - in Norway.

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

5. La Femme Nikita

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight

7. Salt

8. Spy Kids

9. The Eiger Sanction

10. Spies Like Us

11. Traitor

12. The Ipcress File

13. Spy Game

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)

4. Judgement at Nuremberg


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg

5. Music Box


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill
7. A Few Good Men


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill
7. A Few Good Men
8. To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill
7. A Few Good Men
8. To Kill A Mockingbird

9. The Reader


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill
7. A Few Good Men
8. To Kill A Mockingbird
9. The Reader

10. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill
7. A Few Good Men
8. To Kill A Mockingbird
9. The Reader
10. My Cousin Vinny

11. Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 18, 2012)

NEXT - Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill
7. A Few Good Men
8. To Kill A Mockingbird
9. The Reader
10. My Cousin Vinny
11. Miracle on 34th Street

12. 12 Angry Men - and oldie but a goodie.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 19, 2012)

Favorite courtroom films

1. The Verdict
2. Runaway Jury
3. Inherit the Wind (I actually prefer the updated TV version with Jack Lemmon and George C. Scott to the original, though.)
4. Judgement at Nuremberg
5. Music Box
6. A Time To Kill
7. A Few Good Men
8. To Kill A Mockingbird
9. The Reader
10. My Cousin Vinny
11. Miracle on 34th Street
12. 12 Angry Men - and oldie but a goodie.

13. Primal Fear

Next: *Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role 
(One movie per singer please.)*

1. Cher - Silkwood


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood

2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector

3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle

4. Will Smith - Men in Black


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black

5. Sting - Dune


----------



## metabliss (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune

6. Justin Timberlake-Alphadog


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake-Alphadog

7. Ice Cube - Friday


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake-Alphadog
7. Ice Cube - Friday
8. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5


----------



## StretchII (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake-Alphadog
7. Ice Cube - Friday
8. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5

9. John Lennon - How I Won The War


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake - Alphadog
7. Ice Cube - Friday
8. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5
9. John Lennon - How I Won The War

10. Janet Jackson - Poetic Justice


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake - Alphadog
7. Ice Cube - Friday
8. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5
9. John Lennon - How I Won The War
10. Janet Jackson - Poetic Justice
11. Madonna - A League of Their Own


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 19, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake - Alphadog
7. Ice Cube - Friday
8. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5
9. John Lennon - How I Won The War
10. Janet Jackson - Poetic Justice
11. Madonna - A League of Their Own
12. Mark Wahlberg- The Fighter


----------



## moore2me (Jan 20, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake - Alphadog
7. Ice Cube - Friday
*8. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5
* 9. John Lennon - How I Won The War
10. Janet Jackson - Poetic Justice
11. Madonna - A League of Their Own
*12. Mark Wahlberg- The Fighter*

Some questions about these two entries . . . . 

8. *Dolly Parton in 9 to 5* - Dolly sang the title song several times in this movie. She didn't necessarily sing it on camera, but on the soundtrack and was credited.

12. *Mark Wahlberg*- Most people would not categorize Mark as a singer anymore. True, he began his career singing, but really hasn't sang commercially since the 90's. His career as an actor, director and producer has grown to be one of the major powers in Hollywood. No one would dispute that the actor who starred in the movies _Boogie Nights, Three Kings, The Departed, The Fighter_, and _The Perfect Storm _(to name just a few) is mainly a singer. 

Plus, he is now producing some amazing hit shows for HBO such as _Entourage_ (just ended production after years of hit shows) and _Boardwalk Empire_. Mark is now the Man. Mark the "kid" was the rapper and the underwear model.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 20, 2012)

moore2me said:


> ...snip...
> Some questions about these two entries . . . .
> 
> 8. *Dolly Parton in 9 to 5* - Dolly sang the title song several times in this movie. She didn't necessarily sing it on camera, but on the soundtrack and was credited.
> ...



And, I'm not sure of the point to these comments (because they were not questions), M2M....

I didn't specify current singers only - I just asked for singers - period.

Janet Jackson's Oscar nominated song "Again" is heard in the movie, but she does not sing in the movie itself. 

Will Smith _rapped_ (not sang), on the MIB soundtrack, which is heard in the movie, but he does not rap in the movie.

If I wanted to be semi-technical I could have taken issue with the Harry Connick Jr. entry. Connick Jr. actually sang "Danny Boy" in the movie _Memphis Belle_, but the movie (and the role itself), was not a musical, so the entry qualified.

Walhberg (as much as he prefers not to acknowledge it now), was internationally known as a music artist before he switched to acting. That he quit music later, is irrelevant _to this game_. All the other stuff regarding his career, post music, is also irrelevant _to this game_.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 20, 2012)

Movies Starring Singers In A Non-Musical Role
(One movie per singer please.)

1. Cher - Silkwood
2. Queen Latifah - The Bone Collector
3. Harry Connick Jr. - Memphis Belle
4. Will Smith - Men in Black
5. Sting - Dune
6. Justin Timberlake - Alphadog
7. Ice Cube - Friday
8. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5
9. John Lennon - How I Won The War
10. Janet Jackson - Poetic Justice
11. Madonna - A League of Their Own
12. Mark Wahlberg- The Fighter[/QUOTE]

13. Bette Midler - Down and Out in Beverly Hills

NEXT:* Classic Novels Turned Into Movies 
(Book - Author - Movie)*

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless


----------



## moore2me (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies 
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy


----------



## moore2me (Jan 20, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> And, I'm not sure of the point to these comments (because they were not questions), M2M....
> 
> I didn't specify current singers only - I just asked for singers - period.
> 
> ...



*Taken to the woodshed by OneWickedAngel reminded me of something . . .*

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee." Jules, _Pulp Fiction_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmvnXKRfdb8


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies 
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Sleepy Hollow


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies 
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Sleepy Hollow

4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984


----------



## metabliss (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984

5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984

5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby-1974


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby-1974

7. Jane Eyre - 2011


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 20, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
> (Book - Author - Movie)
> 
> 1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
> ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
7. Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
8. The Razor's Edge - W. Somerset Maugham - The Razor's Edge
9. Dracula - Bram Stoker - Nosferatu (unauthorised adaptation)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Washington Irving - Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
7. Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
8. The Razor's Edge - W. Somerset Maugham - The Razor's Edge
9. Dracula - Bram Stoker - Nosferatu (unauthorised adaptation)

10. Silas Marner - George Eliot - A Simple Twist of Fate


----------



## moore2me (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Washington Irving - Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
7. Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
8. The Razor's Edge - W. Somerset Maugham - The Razor's Edge
9. Dracula - Bram Stoker - Nosferatu (unauthorised adaptation)
10. Silas Marner - George Eliot - A Simple Twist of Fate
11. An American Tragedy - Theodore Dreiser - (Movie same name as book)


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Washington Irving - Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
7. Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
8. The Razor's Edge - W. Somerset Maugham - The Razor's Edge
9. Dracula - Bram Stoker - Nosferatu (unauthorised adaptation)
10. Silas Marner - George Eliot - A Simple Twist of Fate
11. An American Tragedy - Theodore Dreiser - (Movie same name as book)

12. Twilight..... yeah just kidding, The Silence of The Lambs - Thomas Harris - The Silence of The Lambs


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Washington Irving - Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
7. Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
8. The Razor's Edge - W. Somerset Maugham - The Razor's Edge
9. Dracula - Bram Stoker - Nosferatu (unauthorised adaptation)
10. Silas Marner - George Eliot - A Simple Twist of Fate
11. An American Tragedy - Theodore Dreiser - (Movie same name as book)

12. Beowulf - Unknown Scandinavian poet - (Movie same name as book, but surviving manuscript also called Nowell Codex)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2012)

NEXT: Classic Novels Turned Into Movies
(Book - Author - Movie)

1. Emma - Jane Austin - Clueless
2. The Iliad - Homer - Troy
3. The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow-Washington Irving - Sleepy Hollow
4. 1984 - George Orwell - 1984
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
6. The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
7. Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
8. The Razor's Edge - W. Somerset Maugham - The Razor's Edge
9. Dracula - Bram Stoker - Nosferatu (unauthorised adaptation)
10. Silas Marner - George Eliot - A Simple Twist of Fate
11. An American Tragedy - Theodore Dreiser - (Movie same name as book)

12. Beowulf - Unknown Scandinavian poet - (Movie same name as book, but surviving manuscript also called Nowell Codex)

13. Frankenstein - Mary Shelley - (First movie same name as book)

===============================================

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar

4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

5. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz

6. Brave Heart


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz
6. Brave Heart

7. Pandorum


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz
6. Brave Heart
7. Pandorum

8. Out of Africa


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz
6. Brave Heart
7. Pandorum
8. Out of Africa

9. The Shining


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz
6. Brave Heart
7. Pandorum
8. Out of Africa
9. The Shining

10. Apocalypse Now


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz
6. Brave Heart
7. Pandorum
8. Out of Africa
9. The Shining
10. Apocalypse Now

11. Dune.......


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 22, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz
6. Brave Heart
7. Pandorum
8. Out of Africa
9. The Shining
10. Apocalypse Now
11. Dune.......

12. Red Planet


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which the location and/or scenery was just as important as the actors.

1. She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Avatar
4. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
5. The Wizard of Oz
6. Brave Heart
7. Pandorum
8. Out of Africa
9. The Shining
10. Apocalypse Now
11. Dune.......

12. Red Planet
13. Quigley Down Under.

NEXT CHALLENGE:
Name a favorite psychological thriller
1. Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs

2. The Usual Suspects


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity

4. Frailty


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty

5. Seven


----------



## Lamia (Jan 23, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Name a favorite psychological thriller
> 
> 1. Silence Of The Lambs
> 2. The Usual Suspects
> ...



1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)

7. North by Northwest


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)
7. North by Northwest
8. Fallen


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)
7. North by Northwest
8. Fallen

9. Shutter Island


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)
7. North by Northwest
8. Fallen
9. Shutter Island
10. Primal Fear


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 23, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)
7. North by Northwest
8. Fallen
9. Shutter Island
10. Primal Fear

11. The Jagged Edge


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 24, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)
7. North by Northwest
8. Fallen
9. Shutter Island
10. Primal Fear
11. The Jagged Edge

12. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2012)

Name a favorite psychological thriller

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. The Usual Suspects
3. Identity
4. Frailty
5. Seven
6. Gaslight (1944)
7. North by Northwest
8. Fallen
9. Shutter Island
10. Primal Fear
11. The Jagged Edge

12. The Butterfly Effect
13. Fatal Attraction

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping


----------



## metabliss (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping

2. The Wedding Planner


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner

3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## moore2me (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner 
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith

4. Shrek


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek

5. The Proposal


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal

6. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal
6. When Harry Met Sally

7. My Best Friend's Girl


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal
6. When Harry Met Sally
7. My Best Friend's Girl

8. Pretty Woman


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal
6. When Harry Met Sally
7. My Best Friend's Girl
8. Pretty Woman
9. My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal
6. When Harry Met Sally
7. My Best Friend's Girl
8. Pretty Woman
9. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
10. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal
6. When Harry Met Sally
7. My Best Friend's Girl
8. Pretty Woman
9. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
10. Forgetting Sarah Marshall

11. Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 24, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal
6. When Harry Met Sally
7. My Best Friend's Girl
8. Pretty Woman
9. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
10. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
11. Crazy Stupid Love
12. The Break Up


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 25, 2012)

Next Challenge: Romantic Comedies
1. While You Were Sleeping
2. The Wedding Planner
3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
4. Shrek
5. The Proposal
6. When Harry Met Sally
7. My Best Friend's Girl
8. Pretty Woman
9. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
10. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
11. Crazy Stupid Love
12. The Break Up

13. The Wedding Singer

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 25, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II

2. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)

4. Rollerball '75/'02


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02

5._ The Haunting _(1963) Excellent/ _The Haunting _(1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "_The Haunting of Hill House_".


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 25, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5._ The Haunting _(1963) Excellent/ _The Haunting _(1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "_The Haunting of Hill House_".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5. The Haunting (1963) Excellent/ The Haunting (1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "The Haunting of Hill House".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes
7. Harvey


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 26, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5. The Haunting (1963) Excellent/ The Haunting (1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "The Haunting of Hill House".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes
7. Harvey
8. The Parent Trap


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5. The Haunting (1963) Excellent/ The Haunting (1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "The Haunting of Hill House".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes
7. Harvey
8. The Parent Trap
9. Top Gun


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 27, 2012)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have
> 
> 1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
> 2. Speed-Speed Control II
> ...



Not to derail the thread, but "Top Gun" got a remake?  Could anyone verify this?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 27, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Not to derail the thread, but "Top Gun" got a remake?  Could anyone verify this?



According to IMDB Top Gun 2, a whole new movie, is "in development" but it has not been made yet, let alone released. 

The original Top Gun, with all the flight scenes done in 3-D, is slated for re-release in theaters this year, but no, that is not a remake. Gotta hit the buzzer and put the Family Feud *X* on that one.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 27, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Not to derail the thread, but "Top Gun" got a remake?  Could anyone verify this?





OneWickedAngel said:


> According to IMDB Top Gun 2, a whole new movie, is "in development" but it has not been made yet, let alone released.
> 
> The original Top Gun, with all the flight scenes done in 3-D, is slated for re-release in theaters this year, but no, that is not a remake. Gotta hit the buzzer and put the Family Feud *X* on that one.



Yeah, I didn't think so, but just in case, figured I'd ask. I'll throw something else up there for #9.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5. The Haunting (1963) Excellent/ The Haunting (1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "The Haunting of Hill House".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes
7. Harvey
8. The Parent Trap

9. Footloose 1984/2011


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> According to IMDB Top Gun 2, a whole new movie, is "in development" but it has not been made yet, let alone released.
> 
> The original Top Gun, with all the flight scenes done in 3-D, is slated for re-release in theaters this year, but no, that is not a remake. Gotta hit the buzzer and put the Family Feud *X* on that one.



(SugarandSpice may have been thinking about Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol which was released last year. Tom Cruise movies tend to run together after a while - not very many are significantly different. Exceptions to this rule - War of the Worlds, Far and Away, Magnolia, Jerry Maguire.)

OneWickedAngel - 
So you you're not going to go all Jules on Sugar and quote Ezekiel 25:17 or at least the part about "Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you . . ."


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5. The Haunting (1963) Excellent/ The Haunting (1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "The Haunting of Hill House".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes
7. Harvey
8. The Parent Trap 
9. Footloose 1984/2011

10. Sabrina (1954) version vs. (1995) the only improvement in the '95 version was color - everything else was better in the first. In the '54 version the Director was Billy Wilder, Sabrina was Audrey Hepburn and the older brother was Humphrey Bogard.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 28, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5. The Haunting (1963) Excellent/ The Haunting (1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "The Haunting of Hill House".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes
7. Harvey
8. The Parent Trap 
9. Footloose 1984/2011
10. Sabrina (1954) version vs. (1995) the only improvement in the '95 version was color - everything else was better in the first. In the '54 version the Director was Billy Wilder, Sabrina was Audrey Hepburn and the older brother was Humphrey Bogard

11. FAME- Original 1980 vs 2009 it lost its gritty reality ness for a more funky fresh faced look they took some of the important bits of the story out. Worth watching to hear Meagan Mullally sing and for Kelsey Grammer


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2012)

Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have

1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
2. Speed-Speed Control II
3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
4. Rollerball '75/'02
5. The Haunting (1963) Excellent/ The Haunting (1999) Bow Wow -Even Liam Neelson couldn't save this dog. Both movies were based on the Shirley Jackson story "The Haunting of Hill House".

6. The Pink Panther (1963)(2006) Why, why, why try to remake an almost perfect film? Peter Sellers was brilliant in the original. While I adore Steve Martin, he can't even begin to fill Sellers' shoes
7. Harvey
8. The Parent Trap 
9. Footloose 1984/2011
10. Sabrina (1954) version vs. (1995) the only improvement in the '95 version was color - everything else was better in the first. In the '54 version the Director was Billy Wilder, Sabrina was Audrey Hepburn and the older brother was Humphrey Bogard

11. FAME- Original 1980 vs 2009 it lost its gritty reality ness for a more funky fresh faced look they took some of the important bits of the story out. Worth watching to hear Meagan Mullally sing and for Kelsey Grammer

12. Walking Tall (1973) vs. (2004) version. No contest again. The first movie even tho made with more primitive production techniques seems more realistic plus the '73 the actors are less Hollywood and more like the native population . Plus, alto the Rock is a fine man he is not the "Bubba type" that Joe Don Baker can play. Baker more closely resembled the real Buford Pusser - Mr M2M and I visited the real town where Pusser worked and the place where he was killed (on the job) during one of our no expense spared, high voltage vacations.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 28, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Next Challenge: Movies That Got A Remake But Shouldn't Have
> 
> 1. The Wicker Man (1973)/(2006)
> 2. Speed-Speed Control II
> ...



13. Arthur (1983 / 2011) Today, substance abuse is often treated with more seriousness and sensitivity than it was in the early '80s. The original premise just doesn't translate well. 

*New Category: Best Dance Scenes*

_(If this has already been done, the person who spots the duplication can take my place and suggest an alternative category.)_


----------



## MattB (Jan 28, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

(In case the category hasn't been done yet...)

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"

2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 29, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest

3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie

4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance

5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 29, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella

6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 29, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella
6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)

7. The King & I - "Shall We Dance" scene


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella
6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)
7. The King & I - "Shall We Dance" scene

8. Sound of Music - Maria and The Captain dance


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella
6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)
7. The King & I - "Shall We Dance" scene 
8. Sound of Music - Maria and The Captain dance

9. Saturday Night Fever - John Travolta's Disco Club Dance (in the white suit)


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella
6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)
7. The King & I - "Shall We Dance" scene 
8. Sound of Music - Maria and The Captain dance
9. Saturday Night Fever - John Travolta's Disco Club Dance (in the white suit) 

10. Reservoir Dogs - Mr. Blonde dancing to "Stuck In The Middle With You"


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella
6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)
7. The King & I - "Shall We Dance" scene
8. Sound of Music - Maria and The Captain dance
9. Saturday Night Fever - John Travolta's Disco Club Dance (in the white suit)
10. Reservoir Dogs - Mr. Blonde dancing to "Stuck In The Middle With You"

11. Singin' in the Rain - "Make 'em Laugh"


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella
6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)
7. The King & I - "Shall We Dance" scene
8. Sound of Music - Maria and The Captain dance
9. Saturday Night Fever - John Travolta's Disco Club Dance (in the white suit)
10. Reservoir Dogs - Mr. Blonde dancing to "Stuck In The Middle With You" 
11. Singin' in the Rain - "Make 'em Laugh"

12. Flashdance - Jennifer Beals dancing in a chair and then gets wet


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category: Best Dance Scenes

1. Zoolander- "They're Breakdance fighting!"
2. Pulp Fiction - Jack Rabbit Slim's Twist Contest
3. Slumdog Millionaire - train station scene at end of movie
4. Seven Brides For Seven Brothers - The Barn Raising Dance
5. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly and his umbrella
6. Dirty Dancing - Finale (Time of My Life)
7. The King & I - "Shall We Dance" scene
8. Sound of Music - Maria and The Captain dance
9. Saturday Night Fever - John Travolta's Disco Club Dance (in the white suit)
10. Reservoir Dogs - Mr. Blonde dancing to "Stuck In The Middle With You" 
11. Singin' in the Rain - "Make 'em Laugh"

12. Flashdance - Jennifer Beals dancing in a chair and then gets wet
13. The Little Colonel- Bill Bojangles Robinson and Shirley Temple.

Someone else can choose the new category please.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original
(please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original
(please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original
(please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic

2. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## Twilley (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original
(please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic

2. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

3. Swampthing/Swampthing 2


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original
(please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution 
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2 

5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw

(Y'all skipped Rai!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 30, 2012)

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw

6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original (please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution 
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2 
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw
6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name.
7. Grease / Grease II


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 30, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original (please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution 
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2 
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw
6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name.
7. Grease / Grease II

8. Dirty Dancing / Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights


----------



## moore2me (Jan 31, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original
(please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution 
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2 
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw
6. Hostel/Hostel 2, etc.

(Y'all skipped Rai!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2012)

whoa we're seriously out of order now.....you got Rai, you skipped mine and someone else? My head. It hurts.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 31, 2012)

let me know when the hamsters are back on the wheel


----------



## moore2me (Jan 31, 2012)

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw 
6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name
7. Grease / Grease II
8. Dirty Dancing / Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights 

9. Hostel/Hostel 2, etc. (actually all of these in this series are MST3K fodder).

All the hamsters have been returned to their cages except one - the handsome stud "Lothario" is missing in action and we are still looking for his little hamster wooly behind. (Note - Lothario packed his cheeks full of kibble and seeds before he left, so he is set for days.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank God Clementine is on the pill cos she can be a handful when she's frisky.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 1, 2012)

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw 
6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name
7. Grease / Grease II
8. Dirty Dancing / Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights 
9. Hostel/Hostel 2, etc. (actually all of these in this series are MST3K fodder).

10. Caddyshack/Caddyshack II


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2012)

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw 
6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name
7. Grease / Grease II
8. Dirty Dancing / Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights 
9. Hostel/Hostel 2, etc. (actually all of these in this series are MST3K fodder).

10. Caddyshack/Caddyshack II
11. Major League/ Major League II


----------



## moore2me (Feb 1, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original (please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw 
6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name
7. Grease / Grease II
8. Dirty Dancing / Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights 
9. Hostel/Hostel 2, etc. (actually all of these in this series are MST3K fodder).
10. Caddyshack/Caddyshack II
11. Major League/ Major League II
12. Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)/Same Name (2003)/Same Name +New Beginning


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie Where the Sequel Was Not As Good as the Original (please list the original first.) 

1. The Exorcist/Exorcist 2: The Heretic
2. The Matrix / Matrix Reloaded / Matrix Revolution
3. Transformers/Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
4. Swampthing/Swampthing 2
5. Saw / Everything that came after Saw 
6. The Blues Brothers/Its shitty sequel that doesn't even deserve looking up its name
7. Grease / Grease II
8. Dirty Dancing / Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights 
9. Hostel/Hostel 2, etc. (actually all of these in this series are MST3K fodder).
10. Caddyshack/Caddyshack II
11. Major League/ Major League II
12. Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)/Same Name (2003)/Same Name +New Beginning

13. Poltergeist/Poltergeist II & III


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 2, 2012)

*New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score*

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas

2. Gladiator


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas

2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy

4. Drive


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive 

5. Star Wars


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars

6. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars
6. Saturday Night Fever

7. Flashdance


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars
6. Saturday Night Fever

7. Flashdance
8, The Dukes Of Hazzard ( don't judge me it has a great Southern Rock Soundtrack)


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars
6. Saturday Night Fever
7. Flashdance
8, The Dukes Of Hazzard ( don't judge me it has a great Southern Rock Soundtrack)

9. The Big Chill


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars
6. Saturday Night Fever
7. Flashdance
8, The Dukes Of Hazzard ( don't judge me it has a great Southern Rock Soundtrack)
9. The Big Chill

10. Tuff Turf


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars
6. Saturday Night Fever
7. Flashdance
8, The Dukes Of Hazzard ( don't judge me it has a great Southern Rock Soundtrack)
9. The Big Chill
10. Tuff Turf

11. Forrest Gump


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars
6. Saturday Night Fever
7. Flashdance
8, The Dukes Of Hazzard ( don't judge me it has a great Southern Rock Soundtrack)
9. The Big Chill
10. Tuff Turf
11. Forrest Gump

12. Planet of the Apes (1968 original)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2012)

New Category - Name a Movie with a Fantastic Soundtrack or Musical Score

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Gladiator
3. The Big Easy
4. Drive
5. Star Wars
6. Saturday Night Fever
7. Flashdance
8, The Dukes Of Hazzard ( don't judge me it has a great Southern Rock Soundtrack)
9. The Big Chill
10. Tuff Turf
11. Forrest Gump
12. Planet of the Apes (1968 original)

13. Conan the Barbarian (1982 version)

------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 3, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 3, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre


4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin

5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 3, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus
6. Go - Dr. Zhivago / No Go - Jackass


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 3, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus
6. Go - Dr. Zhivago / No Go - Jackass

7. Go - The Game Plan/ No Go - My Best Friend's Girl


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 4, 2012)

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus
6. Go - Dr. Zhivago / No Go - Jackass
7. Go - The Game Plan/ No Go - My Best Friend's Girl

8. Go- Bambi/ No Go Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## yoopergirl (Feb 4, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> 1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
> 2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
> 3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
> 4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
> ...



9. Go - Shrek/ No Go - Monster


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 4, 2012)

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go - Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus
6. Go - Dr. Zhivago / No Go - Jackass
7. Go - The Game Plan/ No Go - My Best Friend's Girl
8. Go - Bambi/ No Go Kentucky Fried Movie
9. Go - Shrek/ No Go - Monster

10. Go - Miracle on 34th Street/No Go - Bad Santa


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus
6. Go - Dr. Zhivago / No Go - Jackass 
7. Go - The Game Plan/ No Go - My Best Friend's Girl
8. Go - Bambi/ No Go Kentucky Fried Movie
9. Go - Shrek/ No Go - Monster 
10. Go - Miracle on 34th Street/No Go - Bad Santa

11. Go - Ben Hur (Remastured "Wowza!") / No Go - Hangover 2


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus
6. Go - Dr. Zhivago / No Go - Jackass 
7. Go - The Game Plan/ No Go - My Best Friend's Girl
8. Go - Bambi/ No Go Kentucky Fried Movie
9. Go - Shrek/ No Go - Monster 
10. Go - Miracle on 34th Street/No Go - Bad Santa

11. Go - Ben Hur (Remastured "Wowza!") / No Go - Hangover 2
12. Go- Dirty Dancing- No Go- American Psycho


----------



## Twilley (Feb 10, 2012)

Next Challenge- Name a movie you would take your mom to and a movie you would never take your mom to. (Call the first "Go" and the second "No Go".

1. Go - Where the Red Fern Grows/ No Go - The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2. Go - Rise of the Planet of the Apes/ No Go - Cannibal Holocaust
3. Go- Dirty Dancing (she loved it)/ No Go- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
4. Go - Red Tails/ No Go - The 40 Year Old Virgin
5. Go - One for the Money/ No Go - Prometheus
6. Go - Dr. Zhivago / No Go - Jackass
7. Go - The Game Plan/ No Go - My Best Friend's Girl
8. Go - Bambi/ No Go Kentucky Fried Movie
9. Go - Shrek/ No Go - Monster
10. Go - Miracle on 34th Street/No Go - Bad Santa

11. Go - Ben Hur (Remastured "Wowza!") / No Go - Hangover 2
12. Go- Dirty Dancing- No Go- American Psycho
13. Go- Seven Brides for Seven Brothers/No Go- Hot Tub Time Machine

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings

1. Ang Lee's Hulk


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings

1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 11, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings

1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture Show

3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 12, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings

1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)

4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 15, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings

1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )

5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 16, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings

1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)

6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 17, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings
1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)
6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)

7. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings
1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)
6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)
7. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

8. Alien (the original 1979 film)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 18, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings
1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)
6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)
7. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 
8. Alien (the original 1979 film)

9. Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## moore2me (Feb 27, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings
1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)
6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)
7. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 
8. Alien (the original 1979 film) 
9. Lawrence of Arabia

10. West Side Story (Again, I was to young to appreciate it at first.)

(I posted again because it has been almost 9 days since a response. I figure the thread needed a bump.)


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 27, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings
1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture 
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)
6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)
7. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 
8. Alien (the original 1979 film) 
9. Lawrence of Arabia
10. West Side Story (Again, I was to young to appreciate it at first.)

11. A Christmas Story (same as above for me too)


----------



## Deven (Feb 27, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings
1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)
6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)
7. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
8. Alien (the original 1979 film)
9. Lawrence of Arabia
10. West Side Story (Again, I was to young to appreciate it at first.)
11. A Christmas Story (same as above for me too)

12. Clerks


----------



## moore2me (Feb 27, 2012)

Next: Movies You Hated at First, but have come to love after repeat viewings
1. Ang Lee's Hulk
2. Rocky Horror Picture
3. The Wizard of Oz (The tornado terrified me when I was a kid)
4. Show Boat (The more I listen to old musicals, the more I like them. Trouble is now I have 5 versions of Show Boat. )
5. Buffalo '66 (first time I saw it I was 13, and found it so boring. Then I saw it ten years later and found it wonderful.)
6. Fail Safe (for same reason as Scorsese, except I was 12.)
7. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
8. Alien (the original 1979 film)
9. Lawrence of Arabia
10. West Side Story (Again, I was to young to appreciate it at first.)
11. A Christmas Story (same as above for me too)
12. Clerks

13. Lust In The Dust (Starring Divine)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Next Challenge - Something different, something new, fun for all!

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

A. 30 Days of Nights 

View attachment movie mix (400x275).jpg


View attachment MOVIE MIX2 (350x327).jpg


View attachment MOVIE MIX3 (500x221).jpg


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 27, 2012)

Next Challenge - Something different, something new, fun for all!

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

A. 30 Days of Nights
B.
C.
D.
E.
F.
G.
H.
I.
J.
K. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
L. 
M.
N.


----------



## Deven (Feb 28, 2012)

A. 30 Days of Nights
B.
C.
D.
E.
F.
G.
H. The Descent
I.
J.
K. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
L.
M.
N.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 28, 2012)

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Hours
C.
D.
E.
F.
G.
H. The Descent
I.
J.
K. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
L.
M.
N.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 28, 2012)

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Hours
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.
H. The Descent
I.
J.
K. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
L.
M.
N.


(And btw, I don't think H is The Descent... it's Inglorious Bastards, isn't it?)


----------



## Deven (Feb 28, 2012)

My mistake: M is the Descent. No idea how I mixed it up with H, because H definitely is Inglorious Basterds. M is definitely the Descent.

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Hours
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.
H.
I.
J.
K. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
L.
M. The Descent
N.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 28, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> My mistake: M is the Descent. No idea how I mixed it up with H, because H definitely is Inglorious Basterds. M is definitely the Descent.




A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Hours
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.
H.Inglorious Basterds
I.
J.
K. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
L.
M. The Descent
N.

*You guys/girls are really good at this, self-correcting! M2M*


----------



## moore2me (Feb 29, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I.
J.
K.Sweeney Todd
L.
M.The Descent 

View attachment movie mix (400x275).jpg


View attachment MOVIE MIX2 (2a (200x187).jpg


View attachment MOVIE MIX3 (500x221).jpg


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I.
J.Silent Hill
K.Sweeney Todd
L.
M.The Descent


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I.
J.Silent Hill
K.Sweeney Todd
L. The Alamo (2004 version) 
M.The Descent


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I. Austin Powers: Goldmember
J.Silent Hill
K.Sweeney Todd
L. The Alamo (2004 version) 
M.The Descent


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C.
D.
E. Blade
F.
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I. Austin Powers: Goldmember
J.Silent Hill
K.Sweeney Todd
L. The Alamo (2004 version) 
M.The Descent
 N. Apocalypto


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C.
D.
E. Blade
F. Brokeback Mountain (Maybe???)
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I. Austin Powers: Goldmember
J.Silent Hill
K.Sweeney Todd
L. The Alamo (2004 version) 
M.The Descent
N. Apocalypto


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.
> 
> Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry
> 
> ...



*Rellis, You are absolutely right (DING)(DING)(DING)! It is from Brokeback Mountain.*


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 8, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C. 300
D.
E. Blade
F. Brokeback Mountain
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I. Austin Powers: Goldmember
J.Silent Hill
K.Sweeney Todd
L. The Alamo (2004 version) 
M.The Descent
N. Apocalypto


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2012)

This is a visual movie challenge. Below are fourteen pictures from movies. Your job is to name the movie each picture is from. The person that reaches number 13 wins the challenge. (As usual, select one movie per post.) You don't have to go in order either.

Larger pix of selections on previous page. Operator error, photos here too small. Sorry 

A. 30 Days of Nights
B. 127 Days
C. 300
D.Gone With The Wind *(this last movie was actually #14)*
E. Blade
F. Brokeback Mountain
G.Fido
H.Inglorious Basterds
I. Austin Powers: Goldmember
J.Silent Hill
K.Sweeney Todd
L. The Alamo (2004 version) 
M.The Descent
N. Apocalypto

*Because rellis10 had the #13 entry, I think he should win this challenge. Rellis you pick the next movie challenge.*

*Good job everyone on solving this puzzle. Thanks for playing.*


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey


----------



## moore2me (Mar 9, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 9, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 9, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando

4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks


----------



## balletguy (Mar 10, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)
> 
> 1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
> 2. Troy / Brad Pitt
> ...


5. The big lebowski=Jeff Bridges


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 10, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks

5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks

5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck


----------



## moore2me (Mar 12, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks 
5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck

7. Lawrence of Arabia/ the young Peter O'Toole and the young Omar Sharif


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 12, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks
5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck
7. Lawrence of Arabia/ the young Peter O'Toole and the young Omar Sharif

8. Scarface/Al Pacino


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks
5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck
7. Lawrence of Arabia/ the young Peter O'Toole and the young Omar Sharif

8. Scarface/Al Pacino
9. Harvy/ Jimmy Stewart


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks
5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck
7. Lawrence of Arabia/ the young Peter O'Toole and the young Omar Sharif
8. Scarface/Al Pacino
9. Harvy/ Jimmy Stewart 

10. Persuasion / Ciaran Hinds


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 13, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks
5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck
7. Lawrence of Arabia/ the young Peter O'Toole and the young Omar Sharif
8. Scarface/Al Pacino
9. Harvy/ Jimmy Stewart
10. Persuasion / Ciaran Hinds

11. Sophie's Choice/Meryl Streep AND Kevin Kline


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 14, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks
5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck
7. Lawrence of Arabia/ the young Peter O'Toole and the young Omar Sharif
8. Scarface/Al Pacino
9. Harvy/ Jimmy Stewart
10. Persuasion / Ciaran Hinds
11. Sophie's Choice/Meryl Streep AND Kevin Kline

12. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Jack Nicholson


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2012)

Next: Favorite Movie Starring Your Favorite Actor/Actress. (Movie/Actor)

1. The Big Kahuna / Kevin Spacey
2. Troy / Brad Pitt
3. The Godfather / Marlon Brando
4. Cast Away/Tom Hanks
5. The Big Lebowski/Jeff Bridges
6. To Kill A Mockingbird/ Gregory Peck
7. Lawrence of Arabia/ the young Peter O'Toole and the young Omar Sharif
8. Scarface/Al Pacino
9. Harvy/ Jimmy Stewart
10. Persuasion / Ciaran Hinds
11. Sophie's Choice/Meryl Streep AND Kevin Kline 
12. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Jack Nicholson

13. Hairspray/ Divine
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 19, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 19, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 19, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 19, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 19, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman

7. A Clockwork Orange/Malcolm McDowell


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 19, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman
7. A Clockwork Orange/Malcolm McDowell

8. The Color Purple/Whoopie Goldberg


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 20, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman
7. A Clockwork Orange/Malcolm McDowell
8. The Color Purple/Whoopie Goldberg

9. The Blue Lagoon/Brooke Shields


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 20, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman
7. A Clockwork Orange/Malcolm McDowell
8. The Color Purple/Whoopie Goldberg
9. The Blue Lagoon/Brooke Shields

10. Purple Rain/ Prince (I'll admit, I had a difficult time listing Prince as "an actor.")


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 20, 2012)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman
7. A Clockwork Orange/Malcolm McDowell
8. The Color Purple/Whoopie Goldberg
9. The Blue Lagoon/Brooke Shields
10. Purple Rain/ Prince
11. Pitch Black/ Vin Diesel


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 20, 2012)

Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman
7. A Clockwork Orange/Malcolm McDowell
8. The Color Purple/Whoopie Goldberg
9. The Blue Lagoon/Brooke Shields
10. Purple Rain/ Prince
11. Pitch Black/ Vin Diesel[/QUOTE]
12. Pretty in Pink/ Molly Ringwald


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 20, 2012)

Name a movie that has a color in it's title. Also list one of that film's actors/actresses.

1. Red River/ John Wayne
2. Blue Velvet/ Dennis Hopper
3. Hunt for Red October / Sean Connery
4. The Green Mile / Tom Hanks
5. Blood and Black Lace / Cameron Mitchell
6. The Scarlett Letter/ Gary Oldman
7. A Clockwork Orange/Malcolm McDowell
8. The Color Purple/Whoopie Goldberg
9. The Blue Lagoon/Brooke Shields
10. Purple Rain/ Prince
11. Pitch Black/ Vin Diesel[/quote]
12. Pretty in Pink/ Molly Ringwald
13. Green Lantern / Ryan Reynolds

Next: Name a movie with a number in the title.

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 20, 2012)

Next: Name a movie with a number in the title.

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2012)

Next: Name a movie with a number in the title.

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 20, 2012)

Next: Name a movie with a number in the title.

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters

4. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 21, 2012)

Next: Name a movie with a number in the title.

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2012)

Next: Name a movie with a number in the title.

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 21, 2012)

Next: Name a movie with a number in the title.

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs

7. 300


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 21, 2012)

Name a movie with a number in the title

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs
7. 300

8. Seven


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 21, 2012)

Name a movie with a number in the title

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs
7. 300
8. Seven

9. (500) Days of Summer


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a number in the title

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs
7. 300
8. Seven
9. (500) Days of Summer

10. Farenheit 451


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a number in the title

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs
7. 300
8. Seven
9. (500) Days of Summer
10. Farenheit 451

11. Twelve Monkeys


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a number in the title

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs
7. 300
8. Seven
9. (500) Days of Summer
10. Farenheit 451
11. Twelve Monkeys

12. Seven Pounds


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 23, 2012)

Name a movie with a number in the title

1. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
2. 12 Angry Men
3. A Tale of Two Sisters
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey
5. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
6. 2001 Maniacs
7. 300
8. Seven
9. (500) Days of Summer
10. Farenheit 451
11. Twelve Monkeys
12. Seven Pounds

13. 10 Things I Hate About You

someone else can come up with a new one


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll pick that one up...

Next: Films with a girls name in the title.

1: Angela's Ashes


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2012)

Next: Films with a girls name in the title.

1: Angela's Ashes

2. Anastasia


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 23, 2012)

Next: Films with a girls name in the title.

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia

3. Sophie's Choice


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2012)

Films with a girls name in the title.

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice

4. There's Something About Mary


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 24, 2012)

Films with a girls name in the title.

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 24, 2012)

Films with a girls name in the title.

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth

6. Carrie


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Films with a girls name in the title.

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth
6. Carrie
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one)


----------



## balletguy (Mar 24, 2012)

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth
6. Carrie
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one)
8. Christiene


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 24, 2012)

Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth
6. Carrie
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one)
8. Christiene

9. There's Something About Mary


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 24, 2012)

OOOPS, Thanks to Casting Pearls for alerting me that I repeated an entry. I could have sworn I read through the whole list and didn't see that!

So here's a new #9

Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth
6. Carrie
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one)
8. Christiene

9. Charlotte's Web


----------



## moore2me (Mar 25, 2012)

Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth
6. Carrie
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one)
8. Christiene
9. Charlotte's Web

10. Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 25, 2012)

Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:

1: Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth
6. Carrie
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one)
8. Christiene
9. Charlotte's Web
10. Debbie Does Dallas

11. lolita


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 25, 2012)

Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:

1. Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia
3. Sophie's Choice
4. There's Something About Mary
5. The Book of Ruth
6. Carrie
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one)
8. Christiene
9. Charlotte's Web
10. Debbie Does Dallas
11. Lolita

12. Boxing Helena


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Mar 26, 2012)

Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:

1. Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia 
3. Sophie's Choice 
4. There's Something About Mary 
5. The Book of Ruth 
6. Carrie 
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one) 
8. Christiene 
9. Charlotte's Web 
10. Debbie Does Dallas 
11. Lolita
12. Boxing Helena

13. Mary Poppins


----------



## rickydaniels (Mar 26, 2012)

Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:

1. Angela's Ashes
2. Anastasia 
3. Sophie's Choice 
4. There's Something About Mary 
5. The Book of Ruth 
6. Carrie 
7. Romeo + Juliet (the Baz Luhrmann one) 
8. Christiene 
9. Charlotte's Web 
10. Debbie Does Dallas 
11. Lolita
12. Boxing Helena
13. Mary Poppins

14. Rosemary's Baby 
__________________


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 26, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Name a movie with a woman's name in the title:
> 
> 1. Angela's Ashes
> 2. Anastasia
> ...


 
As John Pinette would say, "Oh Nay Nay". The person who comes up with the 13th entry picks the next category. Therefore Luv2BNaughty should pick the next category and the #14 entry doesn't count, sorry RickyDaniels.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you, Pamela, for the PM. I've never hit #13 so I apologize!

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day


----------



## rickydaniels (Mar 27, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> As John Pinette would say, "Oh Nay Nay". The person who comes up with the 13th entry picks the next category. Therefore Luv2BNaughty should pick the next category and the #14 entry doesn't count, sorry RickyDaniels.



No worries!


----------



## rickydaniels (Mar 27, 2012)

1. One Fine Day

2. Two Lovers


----------



## moore2me (Mar 27, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers

3. 300


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 27, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4

5. (500) Days of Summer


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 27, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer

6. Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer
6. Gone in 60 seconds
7. Se7en


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 27, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer
6. Gone in 60 seconds
7. Se7en

8. Super 8


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 28, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer
6. Gone in 60 seconds
7. Se7en
8. Super 8

9. Nine 1/2 Weeks


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 28, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer
6. Gone in 60 seconds
7. Se7en
8. Super 8
9. Nine 1/2 Weeks

10. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 28, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer
6. Gone in 60 seconds
7. Se7en
8. Super 8
9. Nine 1/2 Weeks
10. 10 Things I Hate About You

11. The 11th Hour


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer
6. Gone in 60 seconds
7. Se7en
8. Super 8
9. Nine 1/2 Weeks
10. 10 Things I Hate About You
11. The 11th Hour

12. Twelve Angry Men


----------



## moore2me (Mar 29, 2012)

Name a movie that contains the number you are replying with:

1. One Fine Day
2. Two Lovers
3. 300
4. I am Number 4
5. (500) Days of Summer
6. Gone in 60 seconds
7. Se7en
8. Super 8
9. Nine 1/2 Weeks
10. 10 Things I Hate About You
11. The 11th Hour 
12. Twelve Angry Men

13. Thirteen Ghosts

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino. Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 29, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino. Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight. Christian Bale/Heath Ledger


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 29, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger

3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young


----------



## moore2me (Mar 29, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger 
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young

4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger 
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz

5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster


----------



## balletguy (Apr 1, 2012)

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger 
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz

5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster
6. Goodfellas-Ray Loitta/Joe Pesci


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci*
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger 
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz
5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster
6. Goodfellas-Ray Loitta/Joe Pesci*

*Joe Pesci can outshine, outact, and act crazier than most men in Hollyweird today. And speaking of acting crazy, here's another master of that art . . . 

7. Easy Rider - Henry Fonda/ Jack Nicholson


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 2, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci*
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz
5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster
6. Goodfellas-Ray Loitta/Joe Pesci
7. Easy Rider - Henry Fonda/ Jack Nicholson

8. Joe Dirt - David Spade/Christopher Walken (okay, ANYTHING Walken is in)


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 2, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci*
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz
5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster
6. Goodfellas-Ray Loitta/Joe Pesci
7. Easy Rider - Henry Fonda/ Jack Nicholson
8. Joe Dirt - David Spade/Christopher Walken (okay, ANYTHING Walken is in)

9. The Big Lebowski - Jeff Bridges/John Goodman


----------



## moore2me (Apr 4, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.
> 
> 1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci*
> 2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger
> ...



10. War Horse - Jeremy Irvine/ Joey the Horse


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz
5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster
6. Goodfellas-Ray Loitta/Joe Pesci
7. Easy Rider - Henry Fonda/ Jack Nicholson
8. Joe Dirt - David Spade/Christopher Walken (okay, ANYTHING Walken is in)
9. The Big Lebowski - Jeff Bridges/John Goodman
10. War Horse - Jeremy Irvine/ Joey the Horse

11. Lolita - James Mason/Peter Sellers


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 10, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz
5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster
6. Goodfellas-Ray Loitta/Joe Pesci
7. Easy Rider - Henry Fonda/ Jack Nicholson
8. Joe Dirt - David Spade/Christopher Walken (okay, ANYTHING Walken is in)
9. The Big Lebowski - Jeff Bridges/John Goodman
10. War Horse - Jeremy Irvine/ Joey the Horse
11. Lolita - James Mason/Peter Sellers

12. True Grit - Jeff Bridges/Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2012)

Name a movie in which you think the supporting actor/actress outshown the headline star. Also, name the headline star first and the supporting actor second.

1. Casino - Robert DeNiro/Joe Pesci
2. The Dark Knight - Christian Bale/Heath Ledger
3. They Shoot Horses, Don't They? - Jane Fonda/Gig Young
4. Inglorious Basterds - Brad Pitt/ Christoph Waltz
5. Jackie Brown - Pam Grier/Robert Forster
6. Goodfellas-Ray Loitta/Joe Pesci
7. Easy Rider - Henry Fonda/ Jack Nicholson
8. Joe Dirt - David Spade/Christopher Walken (okay, ANYTHING Walken is in)
9. The Big Lebowski - Jeff Bridges/John Goodman
10. War Horse - Jeremy Irvine/ Joey the Horse
11. Lolita - James Mason/Peter Sellers
12. True Grit - Jeff Bridges/Hailee Steinfeld

13. The Fugitive - Harrison Ford/Tommy Lee Jones

NEXT - A movie "everybody" loves, except you.

1. Avatar


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 15, 2012)

NEXT - A movie "everybody" loves, except you.

1. Avatar

2. Titanic


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 15, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> NEXT - A movie "everybody" loves, except you.
> 
> 1. Avatar
> 
> 2. Titanic



3. American Pie (break from James Cameron)


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 15, 2012)

NEXT - A movie "everybody" loves, except you.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic 
3. American Pie (break from James Cameron)

4. Pretty Woman


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 15, 2012)

NEXT - A movie "everybody" loves, except you.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic 
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman

5. American Beauty


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Avatar
2. Titanic 
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman

5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the rings


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 15, 2012)

Name a movie that "everyone" loves, but you hate.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic 
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman
5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the rings

7. The Grinch (the one with Jim Carrey, not the traditional cartoon)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 16, 2012)

Name a movie that "everyone" loves, but you hate.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic 
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman
5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the Rings
7. The Grinch (the one with Jim Carrey, not the traditional cartoon)
8. Cabaret


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2012)

Name a movie that "everyone" loves, but you hate.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic 
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman
5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the Rings
7. The Grinch (the one with Jim Carrey, not the traditional cartoon)
8. Cabaret
9. Borat


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 16, 2012)

Name a movie that "everyone" loves, but you hate.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic 
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman
5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the Rings
7. The Grinch (the one with Jim Carrey, not the traditional cartoon)
8. Cabaret
9. Borat

10. Moulin Rouge


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2012)

Name a movie that "everyone" loves, but you hate.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman
5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the Rings
7. The Grinch (the one with Jim Carrey, not the traditional cartoon)
8. Cabaret
9. Borat
10. Moulin Rouge

11. There's Something About Mary


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 17, 2012)

Name a movie that "everyone" loves, but you hate.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman
5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the Rings
7. The Grinch (the one with Jim Carrey, not the traditional cartoon)
8. Cabaret
9. Borat
10. Moulin Rouge
11. There's Something About Mary

12. Meet The Parents


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 18, 2012)

Name a movie that "everyone" loves, but you hate.

1. Avatar
2. Titanic
3. American Pie
4. Pretty Woman
5. American Beauty
6. Lord of the Rings
7. The Grinch (the one with Jim Carrey, not the traditional cartoon)
8. Cabaret
9. Borat
10. Moulin Rouge
11. There's Something About Mary
12. Meet The Parents

13. Romeo and Juliet (the Baz Luhrmen version )



A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 18, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 18, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies

4. The Blues Brothers


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 19, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers

5. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers

5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters


----------



## moore2me (Apr 20, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers 
5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters

7. Birth of A Nation - B & W version. . . . . . . (Just joking, Birth was released in 1915), I am not that old, something closer would be Brides of Dracula.)


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 20, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers 
5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters
7. Birth of A Nation - B & W version. . . . . . . (Just joking, Birth was released in 1915), I am not that old, something closer would be Brides of Dracula.)

8. Star Wars (1977) (I saw it back before there was mention of "Episode IV" or "A New Hope" in the opening crawl)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 20, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> 8. Star Wars (1977) (I saw it back before there was mention of "Episode IV" or "A New Hope" in the opening crawl)


 
I remember seeing that "Episode IV:A New Hope" from the very beginning, when the movie came out in 77. All my nerd friends and I wondered what happened to the first 3 movies, or how we could have missed them!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 24, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers 
5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters
7. Birth of A Nation - B & W version. . . . . . . (Just joking, Birth was released in 1915), I am not that old, something closer would be Brides of Dracula.)
8. Star Wars (1977) (I saw it back before there was mention of "Episode IV" or "A New Hope" in the opening crawl)

9. All the Police Academy movies


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters
7. Birth of A Nation - B & W version. . . . . . . (Just joking, Birth was released in 1915), I am not that old, something closer would be Brides of Dracula.)
8. Star Wars (1977) (I saw it back before there was mention of "Episode IV" or "A New Hope" in the opening crawl)
9. All the Police Academy movies

10.Porky's.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Apr 25, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters
7. Birth of A Nation - B & W version. . . . . . . (Just joking, Birth was released in 1915), I am not that old, something closer would be Brides of Dracula.)
8. Star Wars (1977) (I saw it back before there was mention of "Episode IV" or "A New Hope" in the opening crawl)
9. All the Police Academy movies
10.Porky's.

11. E.T. (On a side note, I have a huge softspot for The Goonies <3)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters
7. Birth of A Nation - B & W version. . . . . . . (Just joking, Birth was released in 1915), I am not that old, something closer would be Brides of Dracula.)
8. Star Wars (1977) (I saw it back before there was mention of "Episode IV" or "A New Hope" in the opening crawl)
9. All the Police Academy movies
10.Porky's.

11. E.T. (On a side note, I have a huge softspot for The Goonies <3)
12. The Warriors


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2012)

A movie that reminds you of your youth

1. Grease
2. Foxfire
3. The Goonies
4. The Blues Brothers
5. Edward Scissorhands
6. Ghostbusters
7. Birth of A Nation - B & W version. . . . . . . (Just joking, Birth was released in 1915), I am not that old, something closer would be Brides of Dracula.)
8. Star Wars (1977) (I saw it back before there was mention of "Episode IV" or "A New Hope" in the opening crawl)
9. All the Police Academy movies
10.Porky's.
11. E.T. (On a side note, I have a huge softspot for The Goonies <3)
12. The Warriors
13. Beauty and the Beast

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 25, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!

2. The Muppet Movie (1979)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 28, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)

3. The Dark Crystal - We were sorry to lose you Jim Henson - think of what we missed because you died early in your career!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 1, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## BBW Betty (May 1, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady

6. Meatballs


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 5, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady
6. Meatballs

7. National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady
6. Meatballs
7. National Lampoon's Van Wilder

(I love van wilder cant help it soo funny)

8. Dude where's my car


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady
6. Meatballs
7. National Lampoon's Van Wilder
8. Dude where's my car

9. Showgirls


----------



## moore2me (May 6, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady
6. Meatballs
7. National Lampoon's Van Wilder
8. Dude where's my car? 
9. Showgirls

10. Starship Troopers


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady
6. Meatballs
7. National Lampoon's Van Wilder
8. Dude where's my car? 
9. Showgirls
10. Starship Troopers
11. Indiana Jones (any of them)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2012)

Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!

1. Mamma Mia!
2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
3. The Dark Crystal
4. Amazon Women on the Moon
5. My Fair Lady
6. Meatballs
7. National Lampoon's Van Wilder
8. Dude where's my car?
9. Showgirls
10. Starship Troopers
11. Indiana Jones (any of them)

12. Trading Places


----------



## moore2me (May 12, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Next - it's been a while since we had a guilty please-round here, so, confess!
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia!
> 2. The Muppet Movie (1979)
> ...



13. Caddyshack

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Next Challenge *- Again, something different. If any of you watched the movie "Bad Teacher" with Cameron Diaz she had an unorthodox way of teaching high school. Every day she would bring a movie into her classroom, put it on the DVD player and have the class watch it while she slept. They watched movies the whole semester. This inspired the next challenge . . . . 

Below is a list of topics that could be taught in high school or college. Pick any "open" category and *list five movies that could be used to teach an uninformed person more about the category*. (There are some extra categories, so some will be left over when we reach 13.) You don't have to go in order.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. *Mental Illness *- The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. *American Civil War*
3.* Terrorism*
4. *English Literature*
5. *Horror Sampler*
6. *Womens Rights and Problems*
7. *Domestic Animals*
8. * Wild Animals*
9. *Religions*
10. *Politics
*11.* World Leaders in the Past*
12. *Despots of the World
*13.* Great Civilizations*
14. *International Sports*
15. *Music and the Arts*
16. *Comedy*


----------



## moore2me (May 12, 2012)

*Next Challenge* - Again, something different. If any of you watched the movie "Bad Teacher" with Cameron Diaz she had an unorthodox way of teaching high school. Every day she would bring a movie into her classroom, put it on the DVD player and have the class watch it while she slept. They watched movies the whole semester. This inspired the next challenge . . . . 

Below is a list of topics that could be taught in high school or college. Pick any "open" category and list five movies that could be used to teach an uninformed person more about the category. (There are some extra categories, so some will be left over when we reach 13.) You don't have to go in order.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. *Mental Illness* - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. *American Civil War*
3. *Terrorism*
4. *English Literature*
5. *Horror Sampler*
6. *Womens Rights and Problems*
7. *Domestic Animals*
8. *Wild Animals*
9. *Religions*
10. *Politics*- Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. *World Leaders in the Past
* 12. *Despots of the World
* 13. *Great Civilizations*
14. *International Sports*
15. *Music and the Arts*
16. *Comedy*


----------



## PamelaLois (May 12, 2012)

*Next Challenge* - Again, something different. If any of you watched the movie "Bad Teacher" with Cameron Diaz she had an unorthodox way of teaching high school. Every day she would bring a movie into her classroom, put it on the DVD player and have the class watch it while she slept. They watched movies the whole semester. This inspired the next challenge . . . . 

Below is a list of topics that could be taught in high school or college. Pick any "open" category and list five movies that could be used to teach an uninformed person more about the category. (There are some extra categories, so some will be left over when we reach 13.) You don't have to go in order.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. *Mental Illness* - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. *American Civil War*
3. *Terrorism*
4. *English Literature-*Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. *Horror Sampler*
6. *Womens Rights and Problems*
7. *Domestic Animals*
8. *Wild Animals*
9. *Religions*
10. *Politics*- Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. *World Leaders in the Past*
12. *Despots of the World*
13. *Great Civilizations*
14. *International Sports*
15. *Music and the Arts*
16. *Comedy*


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 12, 2012)

1. *Mental Illness* - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. *American Civil War*
3. *Terrorism*
4. *English Literature-*Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. *Horror Sampler*
6. *Women’s Rights and Problems*
7. *Domestic Animals*
8. *Wild Animals*
9. *Religions* - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. *Politics*- Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. *World Leaders in the Past*
12. *Despots of the World*
13. *Great Civilizations*
14. *International Sports*
15. *Music and the Arts*
16. *Comedy*


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 12, 2012)

1. *Mental Illness* - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. *American Civil War*
3. *Terrorism*
4. *English Literature* - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. *Horror Sampler*
6. *Womens Rights and Problems*
7. *Domestic Animals*
8. *Wild Animals*
9. *Religions* - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. *Politics* - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. *World Leaders in the Past* - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. *Despots of the World*
13. *Great Civilizations*
14. *International Sports*
15. *Music and the Arts*
16. *Comedy*


----------



## PamelaLois (May 13, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. *Mental Illness* - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. *American Civil War-*Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. *Terrorism*
4. *English Literature* - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. *Horror Sampler*
6. *Womens Rights and Problems*
7. *Domestic Animals*
8. *Wild Animals*
9. *Religions* - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. *Politics* - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. *World Leaders in the Past* - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. *Despots of the World*
13. *Great Civilizations*
14. *International Sports-*
15. *Music and the Arts*
16. *Comedy*


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-
15. Music and the Arts
16. Comedy


----------



## riplee (May 14, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism - Black Sunday (1977)
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals - The Bear
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-
15. Music and the Arts
16. Comedy - The Aristocrats


----------



## PamelaLois (May 14, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. *Mental Illness* - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. *American Civil War*-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. *Terrorism *- Black Sunday 
4. *English Literature* - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. *Horror Sampler*
6. *Womens Rights and Problems* - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7.* Domestic Animals*
8. *Wild Animals* - The Bear
9. *Religions* - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. *Politics* - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. *World Leaders in the Past* - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. *Despots of the World*
13. *Great Civilizations*
14. *International Sports*-
15. *Music and the Arts*
16. *Comedy* - The Aristocrats

Not trying to be rude, but the idea is to pick one category and suggest 5 movies in that category.


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2012)

*Dear riplee and Pamela,

Most of the time when instructions are not followed it is because the instructions were not clear or were not well written. I'll take the blame on this one. M2M*


Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism - Black Sunday (1977), The Wind That Shakes The Barley, Babel, The Hurt Locker, The Devil's Own
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals - 
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-
15. Music and the Arts
16. Comedy -


----------



## riplee (May 17, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism - Black Sunday (1977), The Wind That Shakes The Barley, Babel, The Hurt Locker, The Devil's Own
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals - "The Bear," "March of the Penguins," "Gorillas in the Mist," "Born Free" and "Fly Away Home"
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-
15. Music and the Arts
16. Comedy -


----------



## rellis10 (May 17, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism - Black Sunday (1977), The Wind That Shakes The Barley, Babel, The Hurt Locker, The Devil's Own
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals - "The Bear," "March of the Penguins," "Gorillas in the Mist," "Born Free" and "Fly Away Home"
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-*Chariots of Fire (Running, Athletics), Moneyball (Baseball), Invictus (Rugby Union), Cool Runnings (Bobsleigh), The Damned United (Football/Soccer)*
15. Music and the Arts
16. Comedy -


----------



## BBW Betty (May 17, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism - Black Sunday (1977), The Wind That Shakes The Barley, Babel, The Hurt Locker, The Devil's Own
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals - "The Bear," "March of the Penguins," "Gorillas in the Mist," "Born Free" and "Fly Away Home"
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-Chariots of Fire (Running, Athletics), Moneyball (Baseball), Invictus (Rugby Union), Cool Runnings (Bobsleigh), The Damned United (Football/Soccer)
15. Music and the Arts - Mr. Holland's Opus, The Blues Brothers, Coal Miner's Daughter, Moulin Rouge, Frida
16. Comedy -


----------



## PamelaLois (May 17, 2012)

Pick 5 movies in a category that could be used to inform someone about that genre

1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism - Black Sunday (1977), The Wind That Shakes The Barley, Babel, The Hurt Locker, The Devil's Own
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals - "The Bear," "March of the Penguins," "Gorillas in the Mist," "Born Free" and "Fly Away Home"
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-Chariots of Fire (Running, Athletics), Moneyball (Baseball), Invictus (Rugby Union), Cool Runnings (Bobsleigh), The Damned United (Football/Soccer)
15. Music and the Arts - Mr. Holland's Opus, The Blues Brothers, Coal Miner's Daughter, Moulin Rouge, Frida
16. Comedy - Airplane, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles, Monty Python & The Holy Grail, Bridesmaids


----------



## moore2me (May 17, 2012)

I count 12 of the listed categories completed. One more would make 13 - that person would win to pick the next category. And thanks everyone for playing. M2M


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2012)

*I count 12 of the listed categories completed. I am finishing #13, and closing out this unique challenge. So anyone who wants to claim the next category is welcome to start one. M2M* :happy:


1. Mental Illness - The Three Faces of Eve, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Sybil, The Snake Pit, Of Mice And Men
2. American Civil War-Glory, Gone With The Wind, The Red Badge of Courage, Gettysburg, Gods and Generals
3. Terrorism - Black Sunday (1977), The Wind That Shakes The Barley, Babel, The Hurt Locker, The Devil's Own
4. English Literature - Emma, Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, Much Ado About Nothing, Wuthering Heights
5. Horror Sampler - Frankenstein (w/ Boris Karloff), Dracula (w/Bela Lugosi). Dracula (w/Gary Oldman), Jaws (w/the shark), Forbidden Planet (w/Leslie Neilsen)
6. Womens Rights and Problems - North Country, The Magdalene Sisters, Iron Jawed Angels, Girl Interrupted, Osama ('03)
7. Domestic Animals
8. Wild Animals - "The Bear," "March of the Penguins," "Gorillas in the Mist," "Born Free" and "Fly Away Home"
9. Religions - The Exorcist, The Passion of the Christ, The Song of Bernadette, A Man for All Seasons, Life of Brian
10. Politics - Wag the Dog, All the President's Men, Nixon, JFK, Exodus
11. World Leaders in the Past - The King's Speech, The Last King of Scotland, Nixon, Der Untergang, W.
12. Despots of the World
13. Great Civilizations
14. International Sports-Chariots of Fire (Running, Athletics), Moneyball (Baseball), Invictus (Rugby Union), Cool Runnings (Bobsleigh), The Damned United (Football/Soccer)
15. Music and the Arts - Mr. Holland's Opus, The Blues Brothers, Coal Miner's Daughter, Moulin Rouge, Frida
16. Comedy - Airplane, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles, Monty Python & The Holy Grail, Bridesmaids[/QUOTE]


----------



## PamelaLois (May 21, 2012)

I'll suggest a category...

In honor of *I'll Have Another* and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2012)

PamelaLois beat me to it!


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch


----------



## PamelaLois (May 24, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch

3. A Day at the Races


----------



## balletguy (May 24, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...
> 
> 1. Phar Lap
> 2. The Great Dan Patch
> ...


4. Sea Biscutt


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Sea Biscut
5. Secretariat


----------



## AuntHen (May 25, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Sea Biscut
5. Secretariat

6. National Velvet


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 26, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Seabiscut
5. Secretariat
6. National Velvet 
7. The Sting


----------



## BBW Betty (May 26, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Seabiscut
5. Secretariat
6. National Velvet 
7. The Sting
8. Hildalgo


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Seabiscut
5. Secretariat
6. National Velvet 
7. The Sting
8. Hildalgo

9. Racing Stripes


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Seabiscut
5. Secretariat
6. National Velvet 
7. The Sting
8. Hildalgo 
9. Racing Stripes

10. Bite the Bullet


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 27, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Seabiscut
5. Secretariat
6. National Velvet 
7. The Sting
8. Hildalgo 
9. Racing Stripes
10. Bite the Bullet
11. The Black Stallion


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Seabiscut
5. Secretariat
6. National Velvet 
7. The Sting
8. Hildalgo 
9. Racing Stripes
10. Bite the Bullet
11. The Black Stallion
12. Senna


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 13, 2012)

In honor of I'll Have Another and his shot at becoming the first Triple Crown horse in 33 years, name a movie about Race Horses or Racing...

1. Phar Lap
2. The Great Dan Patch
3. A Day at the Races
4. Seabiscut
5. Secretariat
6. National Velvet 
7. The Sting
8. Hildalgo 
9. Racing Stripes
10. Bite the Bullet
11. The Black Stallion
12. Senna
13. Shergar

Next - Great actor in a bad movie

1. Marlon Brando in _The Island of Dr. Moreau_


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 13, 2012)

Great actor in a bad movie

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman-Ishtar


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2012)

[Scorsese]


> Next - Great actor in a bad movie
> 
> 1. Marlon Brando in _The Island of Dr. Moreau_



2. Johnny Depp in Ed Woods.

P.S. I loved the version of Dr. Moreau starring Charles Laughton (1932). The movie's title was_ Island of Lost Souls_. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0024188/


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2012)

*Great Actor in a Bad Movie*

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Woods.
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano 





p.s. Moore2Me, you're forgetting the whole "delete the quotes" thing


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 14, 2012)

Great Actor in a Bad Movie

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Woods.
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano 

5. Richard Burton - Exorcist II: The Heretic


p.s. Ed Woods was great! (imho) Martin Landau won an oscar,oh well I am a tim burton slappy haha


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 14, 2012)

russianrobot said:


> p.s. Ed Woods was great! (imho) Martin Landau won an oscar,oh well I am a tim burton slappy haha



I totally agree with you about _Ed Wood_, but to each his own.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great Actor in a Bad Movie

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano 
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> *Great Actor in a Bad Movie*
> 
> 1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
> 2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
> ...



Sorry Pamela - I am like a baby duck - every day I wake up in a new world.



russianrobot said:


> Great Actor in a Bad Movie
> 
> 1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
> 2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
> ...



I agree with you on Martin Landau's Oscar rated performance. I just didn't like the role Depp had. However, Tim Burton and Johnnie Depp are both great in my book.



Scorsese86 said:


> Great Actor in a Bad Movie


 
1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano 
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble

7. Jack Nicholson in the Witches of Eastwick


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 14, 2012)

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble
7. Jack Nicholson in the Witches of Eastwick

8. Orson Welles - Butterfly


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 14, 2012)

*Great Actor in a Bad Movie:*

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble
7. Jack Nicholson in the Witches of Eastwick
8. Orson Welles - Butterfly

9. Alan Rickman in Quigley Down Under


----------



## Micara (Jun 15, 2012)

*Great Actor in a Bad Movie:*

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble
7. Jack Nicholson in the Witches of Eastwick
8. Orson Welles - Butterfly
9. Alan Rickman in Quigley Down Under

10. Meryl Streep in She-Devil


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 16, 2012)

*Great Actor in a Bad Movie:*

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble
7. Jack Nicholson in the Witches of Eastwick
8. Orson Welles - Butterfly
9. Alan Rickman in Quigley Down Under
10. Meryl Streep in She-Devil

11. Robert Downey Jr in The Shaggy Dog


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 16, 2012)

Great Actor in a Bad Movie:

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble
7. Jack Nicholson in the Witches of Eastwick
8. Orson Welles - Butterfly
9. Alan Rickman in Quigley Down Under
10. Meryl Streep in She-Devil
11. Robert Downey Jr in The Shaggy Dog

12. Bruce Willis - Hudson Hawk


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 20, 2012)

Great Actor in a Bad Movie:

1. Marlon Brando in The Island of Dr. Moreau
2. Dustin Hoffman in Ishtar
3. Johnny Depp in Ed Wood
4. Tom Hanks in Joe vs The Volcano
5. Richard Burton in Exorcist II: The Heretic
6. Jack Nicholson in Man Trouble
7. Jack Nicholson in the Witches of Eastwick
8. Orson Welles - Butterfly
9. Alan Rickman in Quigley Down Under
10. Meryl Streep in She-Devil
11. Robert Downey Jr in The Shaggy Dog
12. Bruce Willis - Hudson Hawk
13. Ben Kingsley - The Love Guru

Next - American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 20, 2012)

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 20, 2012)

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)

3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 20, 2012)

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka _Spoorloos_


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2012)

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos

5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## moore2me (Jun 20, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> American remakes of European films
> 
> 1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
> 2. LoL (French)
> ...



6. The Wicker Man (England's was better).


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 20, 2012)

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

6. The Ladykillers (UK)


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 21, 2012)

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)

7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2012)

American remakes of *European films*

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)

7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (*Hong Kong*)

I assume that Hong Kong is covered under the European film blanket because Hong Kong was once a British colony. Smart move on your part Russianrobot.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2012)

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)
7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)

8. The Horror of Dracula (Hammer)/Dracula(with Gary Oldman)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 26, 2012)

I've waited 3 days and can't take it any more - must post . . . 

American remakes of European films

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)
7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)
8. The Horror of Dracula (Hammer)/Dracula(with Gary Oldman

9. The Curse of Frankenstein (Hammer)/Frankenstein (with Robert De Niro)

(I actually don't think De Niro film is a remake of the Hammer film as much as both of them are poor versions of Shelly's story. Boris Karloff's version remains the best.)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 29, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Next - American remakes of European films
> 
> 1. Insomnia (Norwegian)


 2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)
7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)
8. The Horror of Dracula (Hammer)/Dracula(with Gary Oldman
9. The Curse of Frankenstein (Hammer)/Frankenstein (with Robert De Niro)


Scorsese, Give a girl some help with this list please. Thanks.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 30, 2012)

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)
7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)
8. The Horror of Dracula (Hammer)/Dracula(with Gary Oldman
9. The Curse of Frankenstein (Hammer)/Frankenstein (with Robert De Niro)

10. Quarantine/ Rec (Spain)


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2012)

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)
7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)
8. The Horror of Dracula (Hammer)/Dracula(with Gary Oldman
9. The Curse of Frankenstein (Hammer)/Frankenstein (with Robert De Niro)
10. Quarantine/ Rec (Spain)

11. The Birdcage/ La Cage aux Folles (France)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)
7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)
8. The Horror of Dracula (Hammer)/Dracula(with Gary Oldman
9. The Curse of Frankenstein (Hammer)/Frankenstein (with Robert De Niro)
10. Quarantine/ Rec (Spain)
11. The Birdcage/ La Cage aux Folles (France)
12. Head Above Water (Norwegian)


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 6, 2012)

1. Insomnia (Norwegian)
2. LoL (French)
3. Let the Right One In/ Let Me In
4. The Vanishing (Franco-Dutch) aka Spoorloos
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
6. The Ladykillers (UK)
7. The Departed/Infernal Affairs (Hong Kong)
8. The Horror of Dracula (Hammer)/Dracula(with Gary Oldman
9. The Curse of Frankenstein (Hammer)/Frankenstein (with Robert De Niro)
10. Quarantine/ Rec (Spain)
11. The Birdcage/ La Cage aux Folles (France)
12. Head Above Water (Norwegian)

13. True Lies/La Totale! (French)


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 6, 2012)

*Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)*

1. Alien


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien

2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)



EDT: This is the first one I could do all by myself if I wanted to. BUT WON'T. (Next person in line please delete)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)

3. The Thing


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing

4. Independence Day


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day

5. Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## balletguy (Jul 6, 2012)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day

5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline

7. Signs


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs

8. The Blob


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs
8. The Blob

9. Battle Los Angeles


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs
8. The Blob
9. Battle Los Angeles
10. Xtro


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs
8. The Blob
9. Battle Los Angeles
10. Xtro

11. Cloverfield


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs
8. The Blob
9. Battle Los Angeles
10. Xtro
11. Cloverfield

12. Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs
8. The Blob
9. Battle Los Angeles
10. Xtro
11. Cloverfield
12. Killer Klowns From Outer Space

13. Enemy Mine (we were the evil aliens) 


NEW TOPIC!!!!

*Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:*

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs
8. The Blob
9. Battle Los Angeles
10. Xtro
11. Cloverfield
12. Killer Klowns From Outer Space
13. Men In Black

(Never mind, I see Casting Pearls beat me by a minute. Please disregard the following post as well).


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 6, 2012)

(Please see above)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 6, 2012)

Just reposting this b/c my 2 posts got in the way)

Movies Featuring Evil Space Aliens (or pissed off Aliens)

1. Alien
2. The Day the Earth Stood Still (not evil but pissed)
3. The Thing
4. Independence Day
5. Cowboys and Aliens
6. Skyline
7. Signs
8. The Blob
9. Battle Los Angeles
10. Xtro
11. Cloverfield
12. Killer Klowns From Outer Space

13. Enemy Mine (we were the evil aliens) 


NEW TOPIC!!!!

*Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:*

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 6, 2012)

*Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:*

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane


----------



## miafantastic (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane 

4: Looking for Mr. Goodbar *cough*


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
4. Looking For Mr Goodbar

5. Supersize Me


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
4: Looking for Mr. Goodbar *cough*
5. Supersize Me

6. Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 6, 2012)

Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
4: Looking for Mr. Goodbar *cough*
5. Supersize Me
6. Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man

7. Cadillac Man


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 7, 2012)

Movies where products or brands are part of the title or plot:

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
4: Looking for Mr. Goodbar *cough*
5. Supersize Me
6. Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man
7. Cadillac Man

8. Winchester '73


----------



## moore2me (Jul 7, 2012)

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
4: Looking for Mr. Goodbar *cough*
5. Supersize Me
6. Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man
7. Cadillac Man
8. Winchester '73

9. Gran Torino


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 9, 2012)

Super Mario Brothers


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 10, 2012)

Movies where products or brand names are part of the title.

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
4: Looking for Mr. Goodbar *cough*
5. Supersize Me
6. Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man
7. Cadillac Man
8. Winchester '73
9. Gran Torino
10. Super Mario Brothers

11. Super 8


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 11, 2012)

1: Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
2. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
3. The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
4: Looking for Mr. Goodbar *cough*
5. Supersize Me
6. Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man
7. Cadillac Man
8. Winchester '73
9. Gran Torino
10. Super Mario Brothers
11. Super 8

12. The Coca-Cola Kid
13. Transformers


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 11, 2012)

*Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot*

1. Back to the Future Trilogy


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot*

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 11, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> *Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot*
> 
> 1. Back to the Future Trilogy
> 2. The Time Travelers Wife



3. Time Rider


----------



## Micara (Jul 11, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife 
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time


----------



## moore2me (Jul 11, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife 
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time

5. A Christmas Carol


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol

6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 11, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure

7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## Micara (Jul 11, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home

8. Kate & Leopold


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home 
8. Kate & Leopold

9. Planet of the Apes (2001 version w/Mark Wahlberg)


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home 
8. Kate & Leopold
9. Planet of the Apes (2001 version w/Mark Wahlberg)

10. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## Micara (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home 
8. Kate & Leopold
9. Planet of the Apes (2001 version w/Mark Wahlberg)
10. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey

11. The Time Machine


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home 
8. Kate & Leopold
9. Planet of the Apes (2001 version w/Mark Wahlberg)
10. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
11. The Time Machine

12. Groundhog Day (however, time travel was only one day again & again)


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that involve Time Travel in the plot

1. Back to the Future Trilogy
2. The Time Travelers Wife
3. Time Rider
4. Somewhere in Time
5. A Christmas Carol
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
8. Kate & Leopold
9. Planet of the Apes (2001 version w/Mark Wahlberg)
10. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
11. The Time Machine
12. Groundhog Day (however, time travel was only one day again & again)

13. 12 Monkeys


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 12, 2012)

*Movies that Feature Aquatic creatures attacking Humans*

*1. Orca*


----------



## Micara (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that Feature Aquatic creatures attacking Humans

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that Feature Aquatic creatures attacking Humans

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that Feature Aquatic creatures attacking Humans

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws

4. Dagon


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon

5. Piranah 3D


----------



## sharpdressedman (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2012)

Movies that feature aquatic creatures attacking humans:

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge!

7. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2012)

Movies that feature aquatic creatures attacking humans:

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge! 
7. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

8. The Creature From The Black Lagoon


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2012)

Movies that feature aquatic creatures attacking humans:

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge!
7. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
8. The Creature From The Black Lagoon

9. Creepshow II (The Raft)


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 13, 2012)

1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge!
7. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
8. The Creature From The Black Lagoon
9. Creepshow II (The Raft

10. Star Wars Episode I The Phantom Menace


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 13, 2012)

Movies that feature aquatic creatures attacking humans:
1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge!
7. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
8. The Creature From The Black Lagoon
9. Creepshow II (The Raft
10. Star Wars Episode I The Phantom Menace

11. Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2012)

Movies that feature aquatic creatures attacking humans:
1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge!
7. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
8. The Creature From The Black Lagoon
9. Creepshow II (The Raft)
10. Star Wars Episode I The Phantom Menace
11. Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea

12. Godzilla vs Megalon


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2012)

Movies that feature aquatic creatures attacking humans:
1. Orca
2. Deep Blue Sea
3. Jaws
4. Dagon
5. Piranah 3D
6. Jaws IV: The Revenge!
7. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
8. The Creature From The Black Lagoon
9. Creepshow II (The Raft)
10. Star Wars Episode I The Phantom Menace
11. Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea 
12. Godzilla vs Megalon

13. Moby Dick

-----------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.

2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.


----------



## sharpdressedman (Jul 13, 2012)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombi virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus (it's been a while)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 13, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.

2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.

3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.

4. Rabid (1977)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)

5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 13, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus

7. Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail - the Black Plague (bubonic)


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 13, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus
7. Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail - the Black Plague (bubonic)

8. I Am Legend (cancer cure gone wrong?)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus
7. Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail - the Black Plague (bubonic)
8. I Am Legend (cancer cure gone wrong?) 

9. Children of Men -worldwide infertility, implied virus or disease


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 14, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus
7. Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail - the Black Plague (bubonic)
8. I Am Legend (cancer cure gone wrong?)
9. Children of Men (Worldwide infertility implied virus)

10. 28 Days Later (Mysterious uncurable virus)


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 14, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus
7. Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail - the Black Plague (bubonic)
8. I Am Legend (cancer cure gone wrong?)
9. Children of Men (Worldwide infertility implied virus)
10. 28 Days Later (Mysterious uncurable virus) 

11. Resident Evil (T-Virus)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus
7. Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail - the Black Plague (bubonic)
8. I Am Legend (cancer cure gone wrong?)
9. Children of Men (Worldwide infertility implied virus)
10. 28 Days Later (Mysterious uncurable virus) 
11. Resident Evil (T-Virus)

12. The Stand - the Army makes a virus that gets loose and kills most of the population. This gives Randall Flagg (the devil) a chance to take over the world.

*Scoop -- They are remaking this movie for release in 2013. The casting of Flagg is still not released.*


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 15, 2012)

Next challenge - Movies about viruses or contagious diseases causing havoc in the human population. (Also name the disease or organism if possible.)

1. Contagion - Disease was some kind of virus like influenza, eboli, or SARS except worse.
2. Quarantine - Initially thought as a zombie virus, but was a super-strain of rabies.
3. Outbreak - Some kind of monkey virus.
4. Rabid (1977)
5. Twelve Monkeys - unnamed virus causing the remaining world pop to live underground
6. The Andromeda Strain- deadly mutating alien virus
7. Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail - the Black Plague (bubonic)
8. I Am Legend (cancer cure gone wrong?)
9. Children of Men (Worldwide infertility implied virus)
10. 28 Days Later (Mysterious uncurable virus) 
11. Resident Evil (T-Virus)
12. The Stand - the Army makes a virus that gets loose and kills most of the population. This gives Randall Flagg (the devil) a chance to take over the world.

13. Rise of the Planet of the Apes- James Franco's character tries to cure his fathers alzheimer's. Creates intelligent apes and an uncureable virus that spreads to humans.

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW 

View attachment black_caudron_screen_shot_03.jpg


View attachment Cauldron13.jpg


----------



## Micara (Jul 15, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW

2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 15, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW

2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch

3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 15, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk. 

4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 15, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk. 
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state 
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk. 
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state 
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.

6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)


----------



## Ellie81 (Jul 15, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.

6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)

7. Beauty and The Beast- Mrs. Potts (the teakettle), once she becomes human again!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 16, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.
6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)
7. Beauty and The Beast- Mrs. Potts (the teakettle), once she becomes human again!

8. Rock N' Rule - (here's a lil cult fav of mine) Cindy aka Cinderella the Rollerskating Thug's sister. 

View attachment Capture2.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 16, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.
6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)
7. Beauty and The Beast- Mrs. Potts (the teakettle), once she becomes human again!
8. Rock N' Rule - (here's a lil cult fav of mine) Cindy aka Cinderella the Rollerskating Thug's sister.

9. Fritz the Cat


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 16, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.
6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)
7. Beauty and The Beast- Mrs. Potts (the teakettle), once she becomes human again!
8. Rock N' Rule - (here's a lil cult fav of mine) Cindy aka Cinderella the Rollerskating Thug's sister.
9. Fritz the Cat

10. Robots - Aunt Fanny


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2012)

Animated Movies with BBW characters:

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.
6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)
7. Beauty and The Beast- Mrs. Potts (the teakettle), once she becomes human again!
8. Rock N' Rule - (here's a lil cult fav of mine) Cindy aka Cinderella the Rollerskating Thug's sister.
9. Fritz the Cat
10. Robots - Aunt Fanny

11. Heavy Traffic


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 16, 2012)

Props to Weirdo for adding Heavy Traffic! That was the next one on my list! 

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 16, 2012)

1. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.
6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)
7. Beauty and The Beast- Mrs. Potts (the teakettle), once she becomes human again!
8. Rock N' Rule - (here's a lil cult fav of mine) Cindy aka Cinderella the Rollerskating Thug's sister.
9. Fritz the Cat
10. Robots - Aunt Fanny
11. Heavy Traffic

12. Hey Good Lookin' - There are 2 bbw characters in this one. Eva; Rozzie's friend, and Rozzie in the present day ends up a BBW.

Someone please get one before I claim the next topic!



__________________ 

View attachment Capture.JPG


View attachment Capture1.JPG


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2012)

. The Black Cauldron- one of the witches is a BBW
2. The Little Mermaid- Ursula the Sea Witch
3. Sleeping Beauty - two of the three fairy godmothers (Flora and Merryweather, I believe) had some junk in the trunk.
4. Shrek - Fiona in her "love's true form" state
5. Madagascar- Gloria is, in the words of Moto Moto, big and chunky.
6. The Tripletes of Belleville - several characters are BBW & BHM (the main character - the mother with the stunted leg, her fat son who loses weight riding bikes, one of the women who uses "potato mashers" on frogs, and in the opening scene - the women entering the theater with their husbands to watch Josephine Baker dance.)
7. Beauty and The Beast- Mrs. Potts (the teakettle), once she becomes human again!
8. Rock N' Rule - (here's a lil cult fav of mine) Cindy aka Cinderella the Rollerskating Thug's sister.
9. Fritz the Cat
10. Robots - Aunt Fanny
11. Heavy Traffic

12. Hey Good Lookin' - There are 2 bbw characters in this one. Eva; Rozzie's friend, and Rozzie in the present day ends up a BBW.

13. Porco Rosso - the fighter pilot is a . . . . pig

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates


----------



## Micara (Jul 16, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 16, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winston


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.
> 
> 1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates
> 
> ...



4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2012)

Silly computer repeated itself again.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 16, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 16, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 17, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell

7. Boogie Nights- Mark Wahlberg, John C. Reilly, Burt Reynolds, Heather Graham, Don Cheadle, Juliane Moore, William H. Macy, and Luis Guzman


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 17, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell

7. Boogie Nights- Mark Wahlberg, John C. Reilly, Burt Reynolds, Heather Graham, Don Cheadle, Juliane Moore, William H. Macy, and Luis Guzman

8. Sleepers- Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon, Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Jason Patric, Minnie Driver


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 17, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell

7. Boogie Nights- Mark Wahlberg, John C. Reilly, Burt Reynolds, Heather Graham, Don Cheadle, Juliane Moore, William H. Macy, and Luis Guzman

8. Sleepers- Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon, Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Jason Patric, Minnie Driver

9. Magnolia- Jason Robards, Tom Cruise, Philip Baker Hall, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Julianne Moore, and William H. Macy. Also has Melora Walters, Alfred Molina and Melinda Dillon


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 17, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell

7. Boogie Nights- Mark Wahlberg, John C. Reilly, Burt Reynolds, Heather Graham, Don Cheadle, Juliane Moore, William H. Macy, and Luis Guzman

8. Sleepers- Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon, Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Jason Patric, Minnie Driver

9. Magnolia- Jason Robards, Tom Cruise, Philip Baker Hall, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Julianne Moore, and William H. Macy. Also has Melora Walters, Alfred Molina and Melinda Dillon

10. Four Rooms - Tim Roth, Antonio Banderas, Bruce Willis, Madonna, Salma Hayek. Also, Lili Taylor, Ione Skye, Quentin Tarantino, Jennifer Beals and more.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 17, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell

7. Boogie Nights- Mark Wahlberg, John C. Reilly, Burt Reynolds, Heather Graham, Don Cheadle, Juliane Moore, William H. Macy, and Luis Guzman

8. Sleepers- Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon, Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Jason Patric, Minnie Driver

9. Magnolia- Jason Robards, Tom Cruise, Philip Baker Hall, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Julianne Moore, and William H. Macy. Also has Melora Walters, Alfred Molina and Melinda Dillon

10. Four Rooms - Tim Roth, Antonio Banderas, Bruce Willis, Madonna, Salma Hayek. Also, Lili Taylor, Ione Skye, Quentin Tarantino, Jennifer Beals and more

11. Platoon- Charlie Sheen, Willam Defoe, Tom Beringer, Forest Whitaker, and Johnny Depp


----------



## moore2me (Jul 17, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell

7. Boogie Nights- Mark Wahlberg, John C. Reilly, Burt Reynolds, Heather Graham, Don Cheadle, Juliane Moore, William H. Macy, and Luis Guzman

8. Sleepers- Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon, Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Jason Patric, Minnie Driver

9. Magnolia- Jason Robards, Tom Cruise, Philip Baker Hall, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Julianne Moore, and William H. Macy. Also has Melora Walters, Alfred Molina and Melinda Dillon

10. Four Rooms - Tim Roth, Antonio Banderas, Bruce Willis, Madonna, Salma Hayek. Also, Lili Taylor, Ione Skye, Quentin Tarantino, Jennifer Beals and more

11. Platoon- Charlie Sheen, Willam Defoe, Tom Beringer, Forest Whitaker, and Johnny Depp

12.Taxi Driver - Robert De Niro, Sybill Shepherd, Jodie Foster, Harvey Keitel, Peter Boyle, and a walkon by Martin Scorsese).


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2012)

Name a movie that has at least five major stars in the credits. Name the stars too.

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner, James Coburn, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, James Kennedy, Warren Oates

2. Tombstone - Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer, Bill Paxton, Sam Elliott, Dana Delany, Powers Boothe, Charlton Heston

3. The Departed - Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin, Ray Winstona

4. Casino - Robert De Niro, Joe Pesci, Sharon Stone, James Woods, Don Rickles, Dick Smothers, Alan King

5. Ocean's Eleven- George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Julia Roberts, Andy Garcia, etc.

6. Space Cowboys - Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, James Garner, William Devane, James Cromwell

7. Boogie Nights- Mark Wahlberg, John C. Reilly, Burt Reynolds, Heather Graham, Don Cheadle, Juliane Moore, William H. Macy, and Luis Guzman

8. Sleepers- Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon, Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Jason Patric, Minnie Driver

9. Magnolia- Jason Robards, Tom Cruise, Philip Baker Hall, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Julianne Moore, and William H. Macy. Also has Melora Walters, Alfred Molina and Melinda Dillon

10. Four Rooms - Tim Roth, Antonio Banderas, Bruce Willis, Madonna, Salma Hayek. Also, Lili Taylor, Ione Skye, Quentin Tarantino, Jennifer Beals and more

11. Platoon- Charlie Sheen, Willam Defoe, Tom Beringer, Forest Whitaker, and Johnny Depp

12.Taxi Driver - Robert De Niro, Sybill Shepherd, Jodie Foster, Harvey Keitel, Peter Boyle, and a walkon by Martin Scorsese).

13. Silverado - Danny Glover, Kevin Kline, Kevin Kostner, Brian Dennehy, Jeff Goldblum


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn

1. Death Becomes Her


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 17, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Category: Goldie Hawn

1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 17, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn

1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club


----------



## Micara (Jul 17, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn

1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 17, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn

1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin

5. Butterflies Are Free


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn
*Dear Ms Betty - I assume you want movies that Goldie Hawn has done?*

1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin 
5. Butterflies Are Free

6. The Sugarland Express


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 18, 2012)

1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin 
5. Butterflies Are Free
6. The Sugarland Express

7. Wildcats


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 18, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Next Category: Goldie Hawn
> *Dear Ms Betty - I assume you want movies that Goldie Hawn has done?*
> 
> 1. Death Becomes Her
> ...



Yes, Ma'am, that would be it. Looks like people are doing OK with it.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn
1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin 
5. Butterflies Are Free 
6. The Sugarland Express
7. Wildcats

8. The Duchess and the DirtWater Fox


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 18, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn
1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin 
5. Butterflies Are Free 
6. The Sugarland Express
7. Wildcats
8. The Duchess and the DirtWater Fox

9. Bird on a Wire


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn
1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin 
5. Butterflies Are Free 
6. The Sugarland Express
7. Wildcats
8. The Duchess and the DirtWater Fox
9. Bird on a Wire

10. Shampoo
10a. Rowland and Martin's Laugh In - (I know this wasn't a movie, but this is what I'll always remember Goldie for - dancing on this show in a bikini.)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 21, 2012)

moore2me said:


> 10a. Rowland and Martin's Laugh In - (I know this wasn't a movie, but this is what I'll always remember Goldie for - dancing on this show in a bikini.)



This is the first thing that came to mind when Goldie Hawn was mentioned. I loved that show, but I wasn't supposed to watch it, my mom thought it was too "raunchy" for us kids. 


PSST... it's ROWAN not Rowland


----------



## yoopergirl (Jul 24, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn
1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin 
5. Butterflies Are Free 
6. The Sugarland Express
7. Wildcats
8. The Duchess and the DirtWater Fox
9. Bird on a Wire
10. Shampoo
10a. Rowland and Martin's Laugh In - (I know this wasn't a movie, but this is what I'll always remember Goldie for - dancing on this show in a bikini.)

11. The Banger Sisters


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 25, 2012)

The Out-of-Towners


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2012)

Next Category: Goldie Hawn
1. Death Becomes Her
2. Overboard
3. First Wives Club
4. Private Benjamin 
5. Butterflies Are Free 
6. The Sugarland Express
7. Wildcats
8. The Duchess and the DirtWater Fox
9. Bird on a Wire
10. Shampoo
10a. Rowlan and Martin's Laugh In - (I know this wasn't a movie, but this is what I'll always remember Goldie for - dancing on this show in a bikini.)

11. The Banger Sisters
12. The Out-of-Towners

13. Housesitter

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Next Challenge *- Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 26, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever

2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever

2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy

3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lector)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.
> 
> 1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
> 
> ...



Anthony Hopkins is an excellent example. He was a star for years before Silence of the Lambs, but his role as Dr. Hannibal Lector kicked him into the stratosphere. Now, all we have to do is see a photo of him in that role or even an outline or him in that stand up-rolling chair and we immediately recognize who it is. Most people can also quote lines from his part and we even try to mimic his accent.


----------



## yoopergirl (Jul 26, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever

2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy

3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lector)

4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever

2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy

3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lector)

4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose

5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)


----------



## sharpdressedman (Jul 26, 2012)

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever

2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy

3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lector)

4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose

5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)

6. Christian Bale - The new Batman trilogy.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 26, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lechter)
4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose
5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)
6. Christian Bale - The new Batman (Dark Knight) trilogy

7. Christopher Reeve - Superman


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 27, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lechter)
4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose
5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)
6. Christian Bale - The new Batman (Dark Knight) trilogy
7. Christopher Reeve - Superman

8. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 27, 2012)

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lechter)
4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose
5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)
6. Christian Bale - The new Batman (Dark Knight) trilogy
7. Christopher Reeve - Superman
8. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show

9. Harrison Ford! He played Han Solo (star wars) and Indiana Jones! Thats a double whammy!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 27, 2012)

Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lechter)
4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose
5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)
6. Christian Bale - The new Batman (Dark Knight) trilogy
7. Christopher Reeve - Superman
8. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
9. Harrison Ford - He played Han Solo and Indiana Jones, a double whammy

10. Tom Hanks - Forrest Gump


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2012)

> Next Challenge - Name an actor or actress whose one role was so outstanding or unusual in a movie that the are forever tied to that role. In addition to naming the star, name the movie that made them a star.
> 
> 1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
> 2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
> ...



11. Vivian Leigh as Scarlett O'Hara in Gone With the Wind


----------



## balletguy (Jul 27, 2012)

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lechter)
4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose
5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)
6. Christian Bale - The new Batman (Dark Knight) trilogy
7. Christopher Reeve - Superman
8. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
9. Harrison Ford - He played Han Solo and Indiana Jones, a double whammy
10. Tom Hanks - Forrest Gump 

11. Vivian Leigh as Scarlett O'Hara in Gone With the Wind
12. Ray Loiatta-Goodfellas-Henery Hill


----------



## moore2me (Jul 28, 2012)

balletguy said:


> 1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
> 2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
> 3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lechter)
> 4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose
> ...



I think Ray Liotta's Goodfellas and Christopher Reeve's Superman are two more great examples of actors's seminal roles that made these men superstars. Sadly, we lost Christopher Reeve too early in life - but we will always remember him as the handsome, young, strong Superman. Ray Liotta's Henry Hill was the opposite - a criminal, a mafia wanna be, a killer, and a drug dealer - but it was a role that he played most excellently.


----------



## Micara (Jul 28, 2012)

1. John Travolta - Saturday Night Fever
2. Mark Hamill - Original Star Wars trilogy
3. Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs (Dr. Hannibal Lechter)
4. Kevin Bacon - Footloose
5. Clint Eastwood - Dirty Harry (Police Inspector Harry Callahan)
6. Christian Bale - The new Batman (Dark Knight) trilogy
7. Christopher Reeve - Superman
8. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
9. Harrison Ford - He played Han Solo and Indiana Jones, a double whammy
10. Tom Hanks - Forrest Gump 
11. Vivian Leigh as Scarlett O'Hara in Gone With the Wind
12. Ray Loiatta-Goodfellas-Henery Hill

13. Sigourney Weaver- Alien


*Next Category*- Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse


----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 28, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas

3. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## balletguy (Jul 29, 2012)

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas

3. Bad Santa


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 29, 2012)

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. Bad Santa

4. Red Dawn


----------



## MattB (Jul 29, 2012)

Already posted, just fixed it...

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn



As you were...


----------



## moore2me (Jul 29, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn

6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 29, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn
6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")

7. The Ten Commandments (So let it be written, so let it be DONE)


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 29, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn
6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")
7. The Ten Commandments (So let it be written, so let it be DONE)

8. Steel Magnolias ("My colors are blush and bashful")


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 29, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn
6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")
7. The Ten Commandments (So let it be written, so let it be DONE)
8. Steel Magnolias ("My colors are blush and bashful")

9. Center Stage (it's kind of cheesy but I love ballet)


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 30, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn
6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")
7. The Ten Commandments (So let it be written, so let it be DONE)
8. Steel Magnolias ("My colors are blush and bashful")
9. Center Stage (it's kind of cheesy but I love ballet)

10. Indiana Jones (any of them)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 30, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn
6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")
7. The Ten Commandments (So let it be written, so let it be DONE)
8. Steel Magnolias ("My colors are blush and bashful")
9. Center Stage (it's kind of cheesy but I love ballet)
10. Indiana Jones (any of them)

11. I second the Ten Commandments nomination - it's even better now with the marvelous colors and on the large screens. My new nomination is a close relative of the Ten Com. - Ben Hur.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 30, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn
6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")
7. The Ten Commandments (So let it be written, so let it be DONE)
8. Steel Magnolias ("My colors are blush and bashful")
9. Center Stage (it's kind of cheesy but I love ballet)
10. Indiana Jones (any of them)

11. I second the Ten Commandments nomination - it's even better now with the marvelous colors and on the large screens. My new nomination is a close relative of the Ten Com. - Ben Hur.

12. Princess Bride


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 31, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.
> 
> 1. Roadhouse
> 2. Goodfellas
> ...




it's on TV right now and guess who is watching it?!? haha


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 31, 2012)

Movies that you have to watch when they come on TV, no matter how many times you've seen them.

1. Roadhouse
2. Goodfellas
3. My Cousin Vinny
4. Bad Santa
5. Red Dawn
6. Sling Blade ("Some people call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a Sling blade.")
7. The Ten Commandments (So let it be written, so let it be DONE)
8. Steel Magnolias ("My colors are blush and bashful")
9. Center Stage (it's kind of cheesy but I love ballet)
10. Indiana Jones (any of them)
11. I second the Ten Commandments nomination - it's even better now with the marvelous colors and on the large screens. My new nomination is a close relative of the Ten Com. - Ben Hur.
12. Princess Bride

13. Dirty Dancing

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one )


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 31, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)

2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings


----------



## Micara (Jul 31, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge


----------



## moore2me (Jul 31, 2012)

]Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge

5. Blades of Glory


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 31, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory

6. Munich


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory
6. Munich

7. Miracle


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory
6. Munich 
7. Miracle

8. Sunshine (The 1999 movie with Ralph Fiennes)


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 1, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory
6. Munich 
7. Miracle
8. Sunshine (The 1999 movie with Ralph Fiennes)

9. Murderball


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2012)

Next Category: The Olympics are on right now, so how about some Olympic movies?

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory
6. Munich 
7. Miracle
8. Sunshine (The 1999 movie with Ralph Fiennes) 
9. Murderball

10. Jim Thorpe - All American


----------



## balletguy (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory
6. Munich 
7. Miracle
8. Sunshine (The 1999 movie with Ralph Fiennes) 
9. Murderball

10. Jim Thorpe - All American
11. The Jessie Ownes Story


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory
6. Munich
7. Miracle
8. Sunshine (The 1999 movie with Ralph Fiennes)
9. Murderball

10. Jim Thorpe - All American
11. The Jessie Ownes Story
12. One day in September


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Chariots of Fire (I suggested the topic, I get the easy one)
2. Prefontaine (Jared Leto!!)
3. Cool Runnings
4. The Cutting Edge
5. Blades of Glory
6. Munich
7. Miracle
8. Sunshine (The 1999 movie with Ralph Fiennes)
9. Murderball
10. Jim Thorpe - All American
11. The Jessie Ownes Story
12. One day in September[/QUOTE]

13. One In A Million - the Sonia Henie Story

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 5, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 5, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw

3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede

4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 6, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers

5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth


----------



## Micara (Aug 6, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth

6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers


----------



## moore2me (Aug 8, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth 
6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers

7. (In) Spencer's Mountain/ (Out) Apocalypta (I would be one of the first ones killed.)

__________________


----------



## yoopergirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth 
6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers
7. (In) Spencer's Mountain/ (Out) Apocalypta (I would be one of the first ones killed.)

8. (In) Empire Records / (Out) Alive


----------



## MattB (Aug 10, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth 
6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers
7. (In) Spencer's Mountain/ (Out) Apocalypta (I would be one of the first ones killed.)
8. (In) Empire Records / (Out) Alive
9. (In) Interview With The Vampire/ (Out) Hallowe'en


----------



## moore2me (Aug 11, 2012)

MattB said:


> Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).
> 
> 
> 9. (In) Interview With The Vampire/ (Out) Hallowe'en



Matt, Would you really want to be a vampire snack? Or do you want to be one of the undead yourself?


----------



## MattB (Aug 11, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Matt, Would you really want to be a vampire snack? Or do you want to be one of the undead yourself?



A snacker, not the snackee...back before vampires became impotent vegetarians...


----------



## yoopergirl (Aug 11, 2012)

MattB said:


> A snacker, not the snackee...back before vampires became impotent vegetarians...



Hey now, be fair....they're not just impotent vegetarians...

They're SPARKLY impotent vegetarians, thank you very much!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth 
6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers
7. (In) Spencer's Mountain/ (Out) Apocalypta (I would be one of the first ones killed.)
8. (In) Empire Records / (Out) Alive
9. (In) Interview With The Vampire/ (Out) Hallowe'en

10 (In) Singing in the Rain / (out) Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 13, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth 
6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers
7. (In) Spencer's Mountain/ (Out) Apocalypta (I would be one of the first ones killed.)
8. (In) Empire Records / (Out) Alive
9. (In) Interview With The Vampire/ (Out) Hallowe'en
10 (In) Singing in the Rain / (out) Nightmare on Elm Street

11. (In) Dirty Dancing / (out) Saving Private Ryan


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 14, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth 
6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers
7. (In) Spencer's Mountain/ (Out) Apocalypta (I would be one of the first ones killed.)
8. (In) Empire Records / (Out) Alive
9. (In) Interview With The Vampire/ (Out) Hallowe'en
10 (In) Singing in the Rain / (out) Nightmare on Elm Street
11. (In) Dirty Dancing / (out) Saving Private Ryan
12. (In) Magic Mike / Freddy vs. Jason (Out)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2012)

Name two movies - one you would like to be a character in real life (In) & one you would not want to be a character in -ever (Out).

1. (In) Mama Mia / (Out) Alien
2. (in) Swingers / (Out) Saw 
3. (in) Animal House / (out) Human Centipede
4. (In) State Fair/ (Out) Band of Brothers
5. (In) Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie / (Out) Battefield Earth 
6. (IN) Moulin Rouge!/(Out) Starship Troopers
7. (In) Spencer's Mountain/ (Out) Apocalypta (I would be one of the first ones killed.)
8. (In) Empire Records / (Out) Alive
9. (In) Interview With The Vampire/ (Out) Hallowe'en
10 (In) Singing in the Rain / (out) Nightmare on Elm Street
11. (In) Dirty Dancing / (out) Saving Private Ryan
12. (In) Magic Mike / Freddy vs. Jason (Out)

13. (In) Music Man/ (Out) American Psycho

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - With the upcoming new Bourne movie, name a series that have used different lead actors or actresses to portray important characters over time. Underline the one you liked the best in the role.

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 17, 2012)

Next Challenge - With the upcoming new Bourne movie, name a series that have used different lead actors or actresses to portray important characters over time. Underline the one you liked the best in the role.

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner

2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton,* Daniel Craig*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 18, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> Next Challenge - With the upcoming new Bourne movie, name a series that have used different lead actors or actresses to portray important characters over time. Underline the one you liked the best in the role.
> 
> 1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
> 
> 2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton,* Daniel Craig*



3. James Bond Bombshell Girls in Bond movies (too many to list them all): to name a few Halle Berry, Grace Jones, Jill St. John & *Ursula Andress* in 1967 Casino Royale & in Dr. No.


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 19, 2012)

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner

2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig

3. James Bond Bombshell Girls in Bond movies (too many to list them all): to name a few Halle Berry, Grace Jones, Jill St. John & Ursula Andress in 1967 Casino Royale & in Dr. No.

4. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers

5. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale

Woo! I'm on a role!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 19, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> Next Challenge - With the upcoming new Bourne movie, name a series that have used different lead actors or actresses to portray important characters over time. Underline the one you liked the best in the role.



1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner

2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton,* Daniel Craig*

3. Batman (Burton/Schumacher franchise): Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 19, 2012)

Katie Holmes, Maggie Gyllenhal- Rachel- Batman- Christopher Nolan franchise

What number does that make this?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was too slow - people posted after I clicked reply but before I submitted 


1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner

2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig

3. James Bond Bombshell Girls in Bond movies (too many to list them all): to name a few Halle Berry, Grace Jones, Jill St. John & Ursula Andress in 1967 Casino Royale & in Dr. No.

4. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers

5. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale

6. Katie Holmes, Maggie Gyllenhal- Rachel- Batman- Christopher Nolan franchise


----------



## moore2me (Aug 19, 2012)

The challenge also included to underline the actor/actress you thought was the best one in the role of the series. It also helps to identify the series. And remember, one answer per post (complicated answers count as one, even if they are a couple of sentences) - don't bad tho, it took me and my pigeon brain 10 years to learn all these rules.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 19, 2012)

Name a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
 
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale



James Bond Bombshell Girls in Bond movies (too many to list them all): to name a few Halle Berry, Grace Jones, Jill St. John & Ursula Andress in 1967 Casino Royale & in Dr. No.

I think we have to take the James Bond bombshell girls out of the mix. The category is a movie series with different actors playing the SAME roll, and the Bond girls are all different characters in different movies. I don't think that counts. 

A word to the newbies: When you make your entry in the contest, please copy and paste the entire previous post. Then remove the little


> thing from the beginning and end of the quote, then make your entry. That way the entire list will be copied with your entry, and the next player doesn't have to backtrack to previous posts and type out the entire list again. Also, as M2M stated earlier, please, only one entry at a time so everyone has a chance. You can make multiple entries for the category, but only one at a time.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## moore2me (Aug 20, 2012)

Name a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
 
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale



James Bond Bombshell Girls in Bond movies (too many to list them all): to name a few Halle Berry, Grace Jones, Jill St. John & Ursula Andress in 1967 Casino Royale & in Dr. No.

I think we have to take the James Bond bombshell girls out of the mix. The category is a movie series with different actors playing the SAME roll, and the Bond girls are all different characters in different movies. I don't think that counts. * (Except for Casino Royale - the remake with Daniel Craig used a different Bond Girl.)*

A word to the newbies: When you make your entry in the contest, please copy and paste the entire previous post. Then remove the little


> thing from the beginning and end of the quote, then make your entry. That way the entire list will be copied with your entry, and the next player doesn't have to backtrack to previous posts and type out the entire list again. Also, as M2M stated earlier, please, only one entry at a time so everyone has a chance. You can make multiple entries for the category, but only one at a time.
> 
> Thanks



*Change the ten years to learn to play this game to eleven years. M2M*


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 20, 2012)

moore2me said:


> *Change the ten years to learn to play this game to eleven years. M2M*



But I still love ya M2M!


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 20, 2012)

Name a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale

5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2012)

Name a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale

5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 

6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, *next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller*. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.


----------



## sharpdressedman (Aug 28, 2012)

Name a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale

5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 

6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.
7. Superman: George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, Brandon Routh, Henry Cavill in the upcoming movie


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 2, 2012)

Name a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale
5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 
6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.
7. Superman: George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, Brandon Routh, Henry Cavill in the upcoming movie

8-Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford and Ben Affleck- Both played character the character Jack Ryan in the Tom Clancy series, Affleck in Sum of All Fears, Ford in Patriot Games, Baldwin in Hunt for Red October.


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 3, 2012)

Name a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale
5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 
6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.
7. Superman: George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, Brandon Routh, Henry Cavill in the upcoming movie
8-Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford and Ben Affleck- Both played character the character Jack Ryan in the Tom Clancy series, Affleck in Sum of All Fears, Ford in Patriot Games, Baldwin in Hunt for Red October

9- Crispin Glover-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 1. Jeffrey Weissman-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 2 and 3


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 3, 2012)

ame a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale
5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 
6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.
7. Superman: George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, Brandon Routh, Henry Cavill in the upcoming movie
8-Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford and Ben Affleck- Both played character the character Jack Ryan in the Tom Clancy series, Affleck in Sum of All Fears, Ford in Patriot Games, Baldwin in Hunt for Red October
9- Crispin Glover-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 1. Jeffrey Weissman-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 2 and 3

10. Rhodey- Terrance Howard in Iron Man, Don Cheadle in Iron Man 2


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 3, 2012)

ame a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale
5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 
6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.
7. Superman: George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, Brandon Routh, Henry Cavill in the upcoming movie
8-Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford and Ben Affleck- Both played character the character Jack Ryan in the Tom Clancy series, Affleck in Sum of All Fears, Ford in Patriot Games, Baldwin in Hunt for Red October
9- Crispin Glover-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 1. Jeffrey Weissman-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 2 and 3
10. Rhodey- Terrance Howard in Iron Man, Don Cheadle in Iron Man 2

11. Rachel Dawes- Katie Holmes-Batman Begins and Maggie Gyllenhaal-The Dark Knight


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 3, 2012)

ame a movie series that has used a different actor for the SAME roll, list the actors who have played that roll, and underline your favorite:

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale
5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 
6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.
7. Superman: George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, Brandon Routh, Henry Cavill in the upcoming movie
8-Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford and Ben Affleck- Both played character the character Jack Ryan in the Tom Clancy series, Affleck in Sum of All Fears, Ford in Patriot Games, Baldwin in Hunt for Red October
9- Crispin Glover-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 1. Jeffrey Weissman-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 2 and 3
10. Rhodey- Terrance Howard in Iron Man, Don Cheadle in Iron Man 2
11. Rachel Dawes- Katie Holmes-Batman Begins and Maggie Gyllenhaal-The Dark Knight

12. The Oracle- Gloria Foster- The Matrix, and Matrix Reloaded. Mary Alice in Matrix Revolutions.


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 12, 2012)

1. Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy, Bourne Ultimatum and Bourne Legacy. First Matt Damon, then Jeremy Renner
2. James Bond movies (too many to list them all): Pierce Brosnan, Sean Connery, Roger Moore, George Lazenby, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig
3. The Hulk- Eric Bana, then Ed Norton, Mark Ruffalo if you count The Avengers
4. Batman- Micheal Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale
5. Harry Potter - Albus Dumbledore - Richard Harris in 1 & 2. Michael Gambon in 3-8. 
6. Tarzan Movies. The first one was in 1918 and continued for eighty years. The last movies were in 1999 and were animated. I counted at least nine different live Tarzans. The first was Elmo Lincoln, next Buster Crabbe, next was my favorite Johnny Weismuller. Some later Tarzans were Bruce Bennet, Miles Henry, Miles O'Keefe, Christopher Lambert, and Casper Van Diem.
7. Superman: George Reeves, Christopher Reeve, Brandon Routh, Henry Cavill in the upcoming movie
8-Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford and Ben Affleck- Both played character the character Jack Ryan in the Tom Clancy series, Affleck in Sum of All Fears, Ford in Patriot Games, Baldwin in Hunt for Red October
9- Crispin Glover-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 1. Jeffrey Weissman-played George McFly in Back to the Future Part 2 and 3
10. Rhodey- Terrance Howard in Iron Man, Don Cheadle in Iron Man 2
11. Rachel Dawes- Katie Holmes-Batman Begins and Maggie Gyllenhaal-The Dark Knight
12. The Oracle- Gloria Foster- The Matrix, and Matrix Reloaded. Mary Alice in Matrix Revolutions.

ALL RIGHT I AM GOING TO FINISH THIS ONE!
13. Spider-Man- Tobey Macguire and Andrew Garfield.

I hope this hasn't been done yet...
Next Topic- *Television Gone Hollywood! Name a television show that was later turned into a Major Motion Picture. *

1. X-Files-Fight The Future


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 12, 2012)

Television Gone Hollywood! Name a television show that was later turned into a Major Motion Picture. 

1. X-Files-Fight The Future

2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)


----------



## MattB (Sep 12, 2012)

Television Gone Hollywood! Name a television show that was later turned into a Major Motion Picture. 

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)

3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 12, 2012)

Television Gone Hollywood! Name a television show that was later turned into a Major Motion Picture. 

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## moore2me (Sep 12, 2012)

Television Gone Hollywood! Name a television show that was later turned into a Major Motion Picture. 

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW! That bad of a topic?? LOL Sorry folks! I wasn't very inspired. :doh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 13, 2012)

Television Gone Hollywood! Name a television show that was later turned into a Major Motion Picture. 

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)
6. The Incredible Hulk


----------



## MattB (Sep 13, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> WOW! That bad of a topic?? LOL Sorry folks! I wasn't very inspired. :doh:



No!  It's a great topic, bad movies are fun too!


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 14, 2012)

Television Gone Hollywood! Name a television show that was later turned into a Major Motion Picture. 

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)
6. The Incredible Hulk

7. The Addams Family


----------



## balletguy (Sep 14, 2012)

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)
6. The Incredible Hulk

7. The Addams Family
8. Charlie's Angels


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2012)

balletguy said:


> 1. X-Files-Fight The Future
> 2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
> 3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
> 4. The Dukes of Hazzard
> ...


 (TV was better, Farrah raised the bar so high very few girls could match her.)

9. Lost In Space (TV show was better - William Hurt & Gary Oldman were wasted as actors in the movie, they might as well have been stagehands.)


----------



## balletguy (Sep 14, 2012)

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)

Sorry balletguy, Cynthia, and BBW Betty, I couldn't help but add critical comments about the TV series/movies you guys added.

6. The Incredible Hulk (first Hulk movie "iffy", second Hulk movie better)

7. The Addams Family (the best of the whole bunch, 4 stars and 4 snaps. However, the death of Raul Julia in real life was a tragedy.)

8. Charlie's Angels 

(TV was better, Farrah raised the bar so high very few girls could match her.)

9. Lost In Space (TV show was better - William Hurt & Gary Oldman were wasted as actors in the movie, they might as well have been stagehands.) 

10,Mission: Impossible *Better TV Show I think)


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 15, 2012)

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)

Sorry balletguy, Cynthia, and BBW Betty, I couldn't help but add critical comments about the TV series/movies you guys added.

6. The Incredible Hulk (first Hulk movie "iffy", second Hulk movie better)

7. The Addams Family (the best of the whole bunch, 4 stars and 4 snaps. However, the death of Raul Julia in real life was a tragedy.)

8. Charlie's Angels 

(TV was better, Farrah raised the bar so high very few girls could match her.)

9. Lost In Space (TV show was better - William Hurt & Gary Oldman were wasted as actors in the movie, they might as well have been stagehands.) 

10,Mission: Impossible *Better TV Show I think)

11. Bewitched


----------



## moore2me (Sep 15, 2012)

1. X-Files-Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)

6. The Incredible Hulk (first Hulk movie "iffy", second Hulk movie better)

7. The Addams Family (the best of the whole bunch, 4 stars and 4 snaps. However, the death of Raul Julia in real life was a tragedy.)

8. Charlie's Angels 
(TV was better, Farrah raised the bar so high very few girls could match her.)

9. Lost In Space (TV show was better - William Hurt & Gary Oldman were wasted as actors in the movie, they might as well have been stagehands.) 

10,Mission: Impossible *Better TV Show I think)

11. Bewitched

12. Sex in the City - First and second movie not much different than TV shows just longer and girls & guys are older.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2012)

1. X-Files: Fight The Future
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture (.....zzzzzzz......)
3. Starsky and Hutch (....zzzzzz....x2)
4. The Dukes of Hazzard
5. The Flinstones (. . . . zzzzz + public humiliation of some major stars)
6. The Incredible Hulk (first Hulk movie "iffy", second Hulk movie better)
7. The Addams Family (the best of the whole bunch, 4 stars and 4 snaps. However, the death of Raul Julia in real life was a tragedy.)
8. Charlie's Angels (TV was better, Farrah raised the bar so high very few girls could match her.)
9. Lost In Space (TV show was better - William Hurt & Gary Oldman were wasted as actors in the movie, they might as well have been stagehands.) 
10. Mission: Impossible (*Better TV Show I think)
11. Bewitched
12. Sex in the City - First and second movie not much different than TV shows just longer and girls & guys are older.

13. Car 54, Where Are You? (Just saw this one, and oh, my, what an awful movie!)

NEXT - Great American movies directed by a European (*someone from a non-English speaking country)

1. Rosemary's Baby (Roman Polanski)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2012)

Great American movies directed by a European (*someone from a non-English speaking country)

1. Rosemary's Baby (Roman Polanski)

2. Melancholia (Lars von Trier) *granted, it's an acquired taste*


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 25, 2012)

1. Rosemary's Baby (Roman Polanski)

2. Melancholia (Lars von Trier) *granted, it's an acquired taste*

3. Drive- Nicolas Winding Refn- Bad ass to the max!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2012)

Great American movies directed by a European (*someone from a non-English speaking country)

1. Rosemary's Baby (Roman Polanski)

2. Melancholia (Lars von Trier) *granted, it's an acquired taste*

3. Drive- Nicolas Winding Refn- Bad ass to the max

4.The Virgin Spring (Ingmar Bergman) starring Max Von Sydow

*M2M's comment - I watched _Melancholia_ this weekend. I loved the cast, but I could hardly wait for the movie to be over. Yikes - what a head trip, I was so confused and my brain hurt.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2012)

moore2me said:


> 4.The Virgin Spring (Ingmar Bergman) starring Max Von Sydow



"The Virgin Spring" is very much a Swedish film. Filmed in Sweden, financed by Sweden, in Swedish.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, here I go again. :doh: Yes, I knew the film the Virgin Spring was made in Sweden, by Swedes and acted by Swedes. I really, really liked the movie and my interpretation of the category was to name a movie that was European that was a big hit in American. Actually, I am a great fan of Max Von Sydow's films and am just starting to enjoy Ingmar Bergman's work.

I see now, that I probably misinterpreted the challenge. This is getting to be an everyday occurrence. It may be time for the mothership to beam me up and take me back to my real planet - I think my wiring is malfunctioning. If they won't come back just yet, I may have to start plan B.

Plan B is where I run all my posts thru a proof checker before I am allowed to post them. Anyone want to volunteer?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Well, here I go again. :doh: Yes, I knew the film the Virgin Spring was made in Sweden, by Swedes and acted by Swedes. I really, really liked the movie and my interpretation of the category was to name a movie that was European that was a big hit in American. Actually, I am a great fan of Max Von Sydow's films and am just starting to enjoy Ingmar Bergman's work.
> 
> I see now, that I probably misinterpreted the challenge. This is getting to be an everyday occurrence. It may be time for the mothership to beam me up and take me back to my real planet - I think my wiring is malfunctioning. If they won't come back just yet, I may have to start plan B.
> 
> Plan B is where I run all my posts thru a proof checker before I am allowed to post them. Anyone want to volunteer?



Don't worry I've made plenty online mistakes myself, don't beat yourself up about it.
Mistakes are mistakes, and that's all. Maybe I wasn't clear enough, too. You know English isn't my first language.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 25, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> 1. Rosemary's Baby (Roman Polanski)
> 
> 2. Melancholia (Lars von Trier) *granted, it's an acquired taste*
> 
> 3. Drive- Nicolas Winding Refn- Bad ass to the max!



4. RoboCop (Paul Verhoeven)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Don't worry I've made plenty online mistakes myself, don't beat yourself up about it.
> Mistakes are mistakes, and that's all. Maybe I wasn't clear enough, too. You know English isn't my first language.



What a coincidence!!! English isn't my first language either. I was born on Xenon and we speak Arakmyla in the daytime and NissKret at night.


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 7, 2012)

Where are we on this list? I'm a lil lost. :doh:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 8, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Where are we on this list? I'm a lil lost. :doh:



NEXT - Great American movies directed by a European (*someone from a non-English speaking country)

1. Rosemary's Baby (Roman Polanski)

2. Melancholia (Lars von Trier) *granted, it's an acquired taste*

3. Drive- Nicolas Winding Refn- Bad ass to the max

4. RoboCop (Paul Verhoeven)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 12, 2012)

So this became a little tricky. Let's do something else.

Sad, but great, movies.

1) Blue Valentine


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2012)

Sad, but great, movies.

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sad, but great, movies.

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 12, 2012)

Sad, but great, movies.

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2012)

BBW Betty said:


> Sad, but great, movies.
> 
> 1) Blue Valentine
> 2) Dr Zhivago
> ...



5) The English Patient


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 13, 2012)

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias

5) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2012)

Sad But Great Movies

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias
5) The English Patient
6) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

7) Sophie's Choice.



**REMINDER***
People, please cut and paste the entire list AND the title of the list, in your post and make sure you got the last one before you click enter. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 13, 2012)

Sad But Great Movies

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias
5) The English Patient
6) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7) Sophie's Choice.

8) The Notebook


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sad But Great Movies

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias
5) The English Patient
6) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7) Sophie's Choice
8) The Notebook
9) Ordinary People

I'd like to share my story with "Ordinary People" here and how important films can be. When I first saw this movie, on TV for at least ten years ago or maybe more, I was having a terrible time. I was depressed, suicidal, my parents' awful divorce.... yeah, everything was awful. Then I saw this movie. I suddenly didn't feel so alone. I started crying, and I cried for a long, long time, even after the movie was over. That movie helped me so much, and it shows how poweful some films can be. Ok, end of the sad story, just wanted to say it.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Sad But Great Movies
> 
> 1) Blue Valentine
> 2) Dr Zhivago
> ...



10) The Last Of The Mohicans (The Daniel Day-Lewis version)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2012)

Originally Posted by Scorsese86 - Sad But Great Movies

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias
5) The English Patient
6) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7) Sophie's Choice
8) The Notebook
9) Ordinary People
10) The Last Of The Mohicans (The Daniel Day-Lewis version)
11) Anna Karenina (The B & W version - I haven't seen the new version yet.)


----------



## MattB (Oct 21, 2012)

Originally Posted by Scorsese86 - Sad But Great Movies

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias
5) The English Patient
6) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7) Sophie's Choice
8) The Notebook
9) Ordinary People
10) The Last Of The Mohicans (The Daniel Day-Lewis version)
11) Anna Karenina (The B & W version - I haven't seen the new version yet.)

12) Field of Dreams


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Oct 21, 2012)

Sad But Great Movies

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias
5) The English Patient
6) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7) Sophie's Choice
8) The Notebook
9) Ordinary People
10) The Last Of The Mohicans (The Daniel Day-Lewis version)
11) Anna Karenina (The B & W version - I haven't seen the new version yet.)
12) Field of Dreams

13) The Way We Were


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 21, 2012)

~nai'a~ said:


> Sad But Great Movies
> 
> 1) Blue Valentine
> 2) Dr Zhivago
> ...




~nai'a~, you get to choose the next category.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Oct 21, 2012)

Oups! Sorry! Ok!

Sad But Great Movies

1) Blue Valentine
2) Dr Zhivago
3) Leaving Las Vegas
4) Steel Magnolias
5) The English Patient
6) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7) Sophie's Choice
8) The Notebook
9) Ordinary People
10) The Last Of The Mohicans (The Daniel Day-Lewis version)
11) Anna Karenina (The B & W version - I haven't seen the new version yet.)
12) Field of Dreams

13) The Way We Were

New Category:

*Name a movie with a colour in the title:*

1) Green Card


----------



## MattB (Oct 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Name a movie with a colour in the title:
> 
> 1) Green Card
> 
> ...



4)Blackhawk Down


----------------------------------------------------------

I have a question unrelated to the above post. This challenge was issued by ~nai'a~. I am intrigued by this name. What are the flourishes to right and left of the letters? Is this part of your name's pronunciation or are they just decorations? I have not seen these before (~) . Thanks. M2M


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Name a movie with a colour in the title:
> 
> 1) Green Card
> 
> ...



4)Blackhawk Down


----------------------------------------------------------

I have a question unrelated to the above post. This challenge was issued by ~nai'a~. I am intrigued by this name. What are the flourishes to right and left of the letters? Is this part of your name's pronunciation or are they just decorations? I have not seen these before (~) . Thanks. M2M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue

4) Blackhawk Down

5) Blue Velvet


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue

4) Blackhawk Down

5) Blue Velvet

6) The Color Purple


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue

4) Blackhawk Down

5) Blue Velvet

6) The Color Purple

7) The Serpent and the Rainbow (all of 'em!)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Name a movie with a colour in the title:
> 
> 1) Green Card
> 
> ...



8) White Christmas


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 24, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue

4) Blackhawk Down

5) Blue Velvet

6) The Color Purple

7) The Serpent and the Rainbow (all of 'em!)

8) White Christmas

9) The Green Mile


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue

4) Blackhawk Down

5) Blue Velvet

6) The Color Purple

7) The Serpent and the Rainbow (all of 'em!)

8) White Christmas

9) The Green Mile

10) Red Dragon


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue

4) Blackhawk Down

5) Blue Velvet

6) The Color Purple

7) The Serpent and the Rainbow (all of 'em!)

8) White Christmas

9) The Green Mile

10) Red Dragon

11) Yellow Submarine


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay, I waited two hours but I have an itchy trigger finger tonight so I'm double-dipping:

Name a movie with a colour in the title:

1) Green Card

2) Red Dawn

3) The Big Blue

4) Blackhawk Down

5) Blue Velvet

6) The Color Purple

7) The Serpent and the Rainbow (all of 'em!)

8) White Christmas

9) The Green Mile

10) Red Dragon

11) Yellow Submarine

12) A Clockwork Orange


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2012)

Name a movie with a colour in the title: 
1) Green Card 
2) Red Dawn
3) The Big Blue
4) Blackhawk Down
5) Blue Velvet
6) The Color Purple
7) The Serpent and the Rainbow (all of 'em!)
8) White Christmas
9) The Green Mile
10) Red Dragon
11) Yellow Submarine
12) A Clockwork Orange

13)She Wore A Yellow Ribbon
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy -
2) Hellboy - Hellboy -
3) The Bible - Noah -
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee -
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - 
6) The Color Purple - Celie -
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 -
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan -
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father -


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks


----------



## sharpdressedman (Nov 1, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)
> 
> 1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks


5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian


----------



## moore2me (Nov 2, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy -
3) The Bible - Noah -
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian
6) The Color Purple - Celie -
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 -
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan -
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father -


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy -
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian
6) The Color Purple - Celie -
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 -
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan -
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father -


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian
6) The Color Purple - Celie -
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 -
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan -
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father -


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 2, 2012)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian
6) The Color Purple - Celie -
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - Carrot Top
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan -
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father -


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian
6) The Color Purple - Celie - *Gabourey Sidibe*
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - Carrot Top
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan -
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father -


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 3, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - Carrot Top
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan -
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Kim Kardashian
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - Carrot Top
8) The Stand - Captain Tripps -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan - *Gary Busey*
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## moore2me (Nov 3, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

*As the Director, I am recasting two of the parts below. Those two parts are now open again, the reasons for the new talent needed is . . . #5 Kim Kardashian as Cleopatra - Kim is pretty enough but I don't think she can act or be the lead actress in a historic movie. #7 Carrot Top as the Godfather is just wrong - He is not Sicilian and no amount of makeup will change that.*

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - 
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - 
8) The Stand - Randall Flagg -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan - Gary Busey
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

As the Director, I am recasting two of the parts below. Those two parts are now open again, the reasons for the new talent needed is . . . #5 Kim Kardashian as Cleopatra - Kim is pretty enough but I don't think she can act or be the lead actress in a historic movie. #7 Carrot Top as the Godfather is just wrong - He is not Sicilian and no amount of makeup will change that. *You're not Kubrick, you're not Scorcese, you're not even Woody Allen. Absolute power corrupts absolutely, lady! *

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - *Alicia Keyes*
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 -
8) The Stand - Randall Flagg -
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan - Gary Busey
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2012)

As the Director, I am recasting two of the parts below. Those two parts are now open again, the reasons for the new talent needed is . . . #5 Kim Kardashian as Cleopatra - Kim is pretty enough but I don't think she can act or be the lead actress in a historic movie. #7 Carrot Top as the Godfather is just wrong - He is not Sicilian and no amount of makeup will change that. You're not Kubrick, you're not Scorcese, you're not even Woody Allen. Absolute power corrupts absolutely, lady . . . . .*But do you think I am right?
*


----------



## sharpdressedman (Nov 4, 2012)

moore2me said:


> As the Director, I am recasting two of the parts below. Those two parts are now open again, the reasons for the new talent needed is . . . #5 Kim Kardashian as Cleopatra - Kim is pretty enough but I don't think she can act or be the lead actress in a historic movie. #7 Carrot Top as the Godfather is just wrong - He is not Sicilian and no amount of makeup will change that. You're not Kubrick, you're not Scorcese, you're not even Woody Allen. Absolute power corrupts absolutely, lady . . . . .*But do you think I am right?
> *



Well, Marlon Brando WAS from Nebraska, which is about as far from Sicily as you get.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2012)

moore2me said:


> As the Director, I am recasting two of the parts below. Those two parts are now open again, the reasons for the new talent needed is . . . #5 Kim Kardashian as Cleopatra - Kim is pretty enough but I don't think she can act or be the lead actress in a historic movie. #7 Carrot Top as the Godfather is just wrong - He is not Sicilian and no amount of makeup will change that. You're not Kubrick, you're not Scorcese, you're not even Woody Allen. Absolute power corrupts absolutely, lady . . . . .*But do you think I am right?
> *


Carrot Top blew chunks but Kardashian was just a matter of opinion. Half right.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)


1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Alicia Keyes
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 -
8) The Stand - Randall Flagg - *Russell Brand *(of course he will have to be demonic instead of his usual comedian persona) 
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man -
11) Star Trek - Khan - Gary Busey
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon

__________________


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)


1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Alicia Keyes
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 -
8) The Stand - Randall Flagg - Russell Brand
9) The Stand - Nadine -
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man - *Christoph Waltz*
11) Star Trek - Khan - Gary Busey
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)
> 
> 
> 1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
> ...


.......................


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 10, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)


1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Alicia Keyes
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - *Leonardo DiCaprio*
8) The Stand - Randall Flagg - Russell Brand
9) The Stand - Nadine - Miley Cyrus
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man - Christoph Waltz
11) Star Trek - Khan - Gary Busey
12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## moore2me (Nov 10, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

*Only one part left for the win - that of Jesse James in Young Guns. Thank everybody for playing - I have enjoyed it.
*

1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Alicia Keyes
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - Leonardo DiCaprio
8) The Stand - Randall Flagg - Russell Brand
9) The Stand - Nadine - Miley Cyrus
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man - Christoph Waltz
11) Star Trek - Khan - Gary Busey
* 12) Young Guns - Jesse James -
* 13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 11, 2012)

Next Challenge - Pretend I am a director & recasting & reshooting the following old films. You are a talent agent. Name a star you would put in the lead role for the part I have open. (You pick any film that is not filled in.)

Only one part left for the win - that of Jesse James in Young Guns. Thank everybody for playing - I have enjoyed it.


1) Troy - Helen of Troy - Christina Hendricks
2) Hellboy - Hellboy - Vin Deisel
3) The Bible - Noah - Mel Gibson
4) Ken Burn's the Civil War - General Lee - Tommy Lee Jones
5) Cleopatra - Cleopatra - Alicia Keyes
6) The Color Purple - Celie - Gabourey Sidibe
7) The Godfather - The Godfather in part 2 - Leonardo DiCaprio
8) The Stand - Randall Flagg - Russell Brand
9) The Stand - Nadine - Miley Cyrus
10) Red Dragon - the Dragon man - Christoph Waltz
11) Star Trek - Khan - Gary Busey
12) Young Guns - Jesse James - Taylor Lautner
13) Little House on the Prarie - Laura's father - Mark Harmon


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the 4th of July


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

1. Born on the 4th of July
2. Paths of Glory Stanley Kubrick


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the 4th of July
2. Paths of Glory Stanley Kubrick 

3. The Deer Hunter


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the 4th of July
2. Paths of Glory Stanley Kubrick 

3. The Deer Hunter

4. The Lighthorsemen


----------



## moore2me (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the 4th of July
2. Paths of Glory Stanley Kubrick 
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen

5. The Pacific


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the 4th of July
2. Paths of Glory Stanley Kubrick
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific

6. Forrest Gump (Lt. Dan!)


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

1. Born on the 4th of July
2. Paths of Glory Stanley Kubrick
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific
6. Forrest Gump (Lt. Dan!)
7. Apocalypse now


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the Fourth of July
2. Paths of Glory
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific
6. Forrest Gump
7. Apocalypse Now
* 8. Coming Home*

Elaine stole my #1-choice


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the Fourth of July
2. Paths of Glory
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific
6. Forrest Gump
7. Apocalypse Now
8. Coming Home

9. The Tuskeegee Airmen


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 11, 2012)

Next challenge: With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the Fourth of July
2. Paths of Glory
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific
6. Forrest Gump
7. Apocalypse Now
8. Coming Home
9. The Tuskeegee Airmen
10. Band of Brothers


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

1. Born on the Fourth of July
2. Paths of Glory
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific
6. Forrest Gump
7. Apocalypse Now
8. Coming Home
9. The Tuskeegee Airmen
10. Band of Brothers
11. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 11, 2012)

1. Born on the Fourth of July
2. Paths of Glory
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific
6. Forrest Gump
7. Apocalypse Now
8. Coming Home
9. The Tuskeegee Airmen
10. Band of Brothers
11. Saving Private Ryan
12. Wind Talkers


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2012)

With today being Veterans Day, list movies that honor / reflect on the sacrifices made by those who served.

1. Born on the Fourth of July
2. Paths of Glory
3. The Deer Hunter
4. The Lighthorsemen
5. The Pacific
6. Forrest Gump
7. Apocalypse Now
8. Coming Home
9. The Tuskeegee Airmen
10. Band of Brothers
11. Saving Private Ryan
12. Wind Talkers

13.* Glory*



New Challenge:

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 11, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)


----------



## moore2me (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)

4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus

5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You

7. Beautiful Girls - Sweet Caroline


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You
7. Beautiful Girls - Sweet Caroline
8. Pretty In Pink - Pretty In Pink


----------



## MattB (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You
7. Beautiful Girls - Sweet Caroline
8. Pretty In Pink - Pretty In Pink
9. The Breakfast Club- Don't You Forget About Me


----------



## moore2me (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You
7. Beautiful Girls - Sweet Caroline
8. Pretty In Pink - Pretty In Pink
9. The Breakfast Club- Don't You Forget About Me

10. Breakfast at Tiffany's - Moon River


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You
7. Beautiful Girls - Sweet Caroline
8. Pretty In Pink - Pretty In Pink
9. The Breakfast Club- Don't You Forget About Me
10. Breakfast at Tiffany's - Moon River
11. Son of a Preacher Man - Pulp Fiction


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 12, 2012)

Films Which Featured Unforgettable Songs (List the Songs too, please)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You
7. Beautiful Girls - Sweet Caroline
8. Pretty In Pink - Pretty In Pink
9. The Breakfast Club- Don't You Forget About Me
10. Breakfast at Tiffany's - Moon River
11. Son of a Preacher Man - Pulp Fiction

12. Titanic - My Heart Will Go On


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Wayne's World - Bohemian Rhapsody
2. A Knight's Tale - We Will Rock You
3. My best friends wedding- Say a little prayer (I love that dinner table scene)
4. Exodus - Theme from Exodus
5. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck in the Middle with You
6. The Bodyguard - I Will Always Love You
7. Beautiful Girls - Sweet Caroline
8. Pretty In Pink - Pretty In Pink
9. The Breakfast Club- Don't You Forget About Me
10. Breakfast at Tiffany's - Moon River
11. Son of a Preacher Man - Pulp Fiction
12. Titanic - My Heart Will Go On
13. Unchained Melody - Ghost



*New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead*


----------



## MattB (Nov 12, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 12, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend

4. The Dark Crystal


----------



## sharpdressedman (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid


----------



## MattB (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)
7. Never Ending Story


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)
7. Never Ending Story

8. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)
7. Never Ending Story
8. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

9. Alice in wonderland


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)
7. Never Ending Story
8. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
9. Alice in wonderland
10. The Goonies


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)
7. Never Ending Story
8. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
9. Alice in wonderland
10. The Goonies

11. The House Without a Christmas Tree


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge:
Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)
7. Never Ending Story
8. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
9. Alice in wonderland
10. The Goonies
11. The House Without a Christmas Tree

12. Home Alone


----------



## moore2me (Nov 13, 2012)

New Challenge: Impressionable Movies from your Childhood

1. Better Off Dead
2. The Exorcist
3. Legend
4. The Dark Crystal
5. The Little Mermaid
6. The Muppet Movie (yeah, that's right!)
7. Never Ending Story
8. Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
9. Alice in wonderland
10. The Goonies 
11. The House Without a Christmas Tree
12. Home Alone

13. Old Yeller - (I was only six or so when the movie came out. I was very impressed and NOT IN A GOOD WAY. I have a four word summary . . . Never watch it again.)

Also, I yield the floor to someone else to pick the next challenge. Anyone who wants it can pick it up.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 16, 2012)

OK, it's been a few days, so I'll pick it up.

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me

5. A Christmas Story


----------



## sharpdressedman (Nov 16, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club

7. Ponyo


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club
7. Ponyo
8. Heavenly Creatures


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 17, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club
7. Ponyo
8. Heavenly Creatures

9. The Sandlot


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 17, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club
7. Ponyo
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. The Sandlot

10. The Virgin Suicides


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club
7. Ponyo
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. The Sandlot 
10. The Virgin Suicides

11. Peyton Place


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club
7. Ponyo
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. The Sandlot 
10. The Virgin Suicides
11. Peyton Place
12. Home Alone


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

From childhood impressions to..... Coming of Age. Movies that deal with growing up and lessons learned.

1. The Yearling
2. My Girl
3. Now and Then
4. Stand by Me
5. A Christmas Story
6. The Breakfast Club
7. Ponyo
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. The Sandlot 
10. The Virgin Suicides
11. Peyton Place
12. Home Alone

13. Pinocchio

What's next?


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> What's next?



You get to pick.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento

3. Irreversible


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island

5. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)

7. Primer


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer

8. Coonskin


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer
8. Coonskin
9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## MattB (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer
8. Coonskin
9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
10. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer
8. Coonskin
9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
10. Silent Hill


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 18, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer
8. Coonskin
9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
10. Silent Hill
11. Identity


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 19, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer
8. Coonskin
9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
10. Silent Hill
11. Identity
12. The Others



(on a side note, Identity features my husband John Cusack.)


----------



## sharpdressedman (Nov 19, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer
8. Coonskin
9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
10. Silent Hill
11. Identity
12. The Others
13. Blade Runner

New Topic: The worst movies ever (did we already do this topic?)

1. The Room


----------



## moore2me (Nov 19, 2012)

sharpdressedman - 
New Topic: The worst movies ever (did we already do this topic?)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits



dharma - this is John's sister, Joan Cusack. Don't forget that for Thanksgiving dinner this week you
are making and bringing your famous sweet potato pie. John raves about it.


----------



## MattB (Nov 19, 2012)

New Topic: The worst movies ever (did we already do this topic?)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 19, 2012)

moore2me said:


> dharma - this is John's sister, Joan Cusack. Don't forget that for Thanksgiving dinner this week you
> are making and bringing your famous sweet potato pie. John raves about it.




Ok, I've been pretty depressed, and this just made me super giggly and smiley. Thank you. I much, MUCH, needed this.

New Topic: The worst movies ever (did we already do this topic?)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 20, 2012)

New Topic: The worst movies ever (did we already do this topic?)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.

5. Any Ed Wood movie


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)
7. Mystery Men


----------



## sharpdressedman (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)
7. Mystery Men 

I actually liked Mystery Men, but whatever

8. Sticking with the superhero theme: Batman & Robin (Let's kick some Ice!)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)
7. Mystery Men 
8. Batman & Robin 

9. More superheroes: Steel (with Shaq)


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)
7. Mystery Men 
8. Batman & Robin 
9. More superheroes: Steel (with Shaq)
10. Four Rooms
__________________


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)
7. Mystery Men 
8. Batman & Robin 
9. More superheroes: Steel (with Shaq)
10. Four Rooms

11. Tommy (Sorry, I respect the music but the film is a mess)


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)
7. Mystery Men 
8. Batman & Robin 
9. More superheroes: Steel (with Shaq)
10. Four Rooms
11. Tommy (Sorry, I respect the music but the film is a mess)
12. Vampires Suck


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 20, 2012)

1. The Room
2. Time Bandits (How can you not like Time Bandits? It's AWESOME!)
3. 2-Headed Shark Attack
4. Twilight - Pick whatever one.
5. Any Ed Wood movie
6. There's Something About Mary (oh no there wasn't!)
7. Mystery Men 
8. Batman & Robin 
9. More superheroes: Steel (with Shaq)
10. Four Rooms
11. Tommy (Sorry, I respect the music but the film is a mess)
12. Vampires Suck

13. Ghosts Can't Do It

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways

3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.

__________________


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 21, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.

6. Dudley Moore - Arthur


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 21, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.
6. Dudley Moore - Arthur

7. John Travolta - A Love Song for Bobby Long (If you've never watched this movie, I am going to need to immediately!!)


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.
6. Dudley Moore - Arthur
7. John Travolta - A Love Song for Bobby Long (If you've never watched this movie, I am going to need to immediately!!)
8. E.T. - Elliot and E.T.


----------



## sharpdressedman (Nov 22, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.
6. Dudley Moore - Arthur
7. John Travolta - A Love Song for Bobby Long (If you've never watched this movie, I am going to need to immediately!!)
8. E.T. - Elliot and E.T.
9. James Cromwell - Star Trek: First Contact (as Zefram Cochran)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 22, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.
6. Dudley Moore - Arthur
7. John Travolta - A Love Song for Bobby Long (If you've never watched this movie, I am going to need to immediately!!)
8. E.T. - Elliot and E.T.
9. James Cromwell - Star Trek: First Contact (as Zefram Cochran)

10. Paul Newman - The Verdict


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.
6. Dudley Moore - Arthur
7. John Travolta - A Love Song for Bobby Long (If you've never watched this movie, I am going to need to immediately!!)
8. E.T. - Elliot and E.T.
9. James Cromwell - Star Trek: First Contact (as Zefram Cochran) 
10. Paul Newman - The Verdict

11. Will Ferrell - Frank in Old School


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 23, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.
6. Dudley Moore - Arthur
7. John Travolta - A Love Song for Bobby Long (If you've never watched this movie, I am going to need to immediately!!)
8. E.T. - Elliot and E.T.
9. James Cromwell - Star Trek: First Contact (as Zefram Cochran) 
10. Paul Newman - The Verdict
11. Will Ferrell - Frank in Old School
12. Eddie Murphy in Beverly Hills Cop Bar Scene/Attempted Robbery. He wasn't really drunk, but it was funny as hell.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2012)

Next - Favorite drunk in film

1. Ray Milland - The Lost Weekend
2. Paul Giamatti - Sideways
3. Emma Stone - Crazy, Stupid, Love (She wasn't 'a' drunk but her drunken scenes were awesome)
4. Sandra Bullock - 28 Days
5. Cat Ballou - It doesn't get much funnier than Lee Marvin as a drunk in this movie.
6. Dudley Moore - Arthur
7. John Travolta - A Love Song for Bobby Long (If you've never watched this movie, I am going to need to immediately!!)
8. E.T. - Elliot and E.T.
9. James Cromwell - Star Trek: First Contact (as Zefram Cochran) 
10. Paul Newman - The Verdict
11. Will Ferrell - Frank in Old School
12. Eddie Murphy in Beverly Hills Cop Bar Scene/Attempted Robbery. He wasn't really drunk, but it was funny as hell.

13. Lee Marvin - Paint Your Wagon

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 23, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan

2. Se7en


----------



## biglynch (Nov 23, 2012)

Movies that are total mindf*cks!

1. Heavy Traffic
2. Memento
3. Irreversible
4. Shutter Island
5. Jacob's Ladder
6. The Jacket (HIGHLY recommend this movie)
7. Primer
8. Coonskin
9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

10 Pi


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.

4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
__________________


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 24, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.

5. The Exorcist


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 24, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity


----------



## azerty (Nov 24, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity
7. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Fallen


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Fallen

9. Session 9


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Fallen
9. Session 9
10. Red Dragon


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Fallen
9. Session 9
10. Red Dragon

11. *The Descent *- This film gives me the heebie jeebies on several different levels. I am claustrophobic (it scores). I am afraid of the dark (it scores). I am afraid of monsters in the dark (it scores again and again). I am afraid of getting hurt and cannot be rescued (another hit). Getting eaten by little white men in caves is not on my list, but it's pretty nasty too.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 29, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Fallen
9. Session 9
10. Red Dragon 
11. The Descent

12. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## moore2me (Dec 4, 2012)

Next category - Favorite Psychological Horror Films

1. Black Swan
2. Se7en
3. Jacob's Ladder (Big Lynch- I took the liberty of picking one of your choices and adding it to the new category. I hope you don't mind.
4. The Audition (Japanese movie) - This is my submission.
5. The Exorcist
6. The Entity
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Fallen
9. Session 9
10. Red Dragon 
11. The Descent 
12. Night of the Living Dead

(I waited four days & couldn't take it anymore - sorry for hogging the thread. M2M)

13. Wonderland (w/Val Kilmer)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)
> 
> 1. Dune - Sandworm
> 2. Narnia


3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake)


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)


----------



## sharpdressedman (Dec 5, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 5, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) ***
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)

*** *The 1998 movie version of Dr Dolittle gives a few fleeting bows to the 1967 version with Rex Harrison. One I caught right away was the presence of a white "Pushmepullyou" on the grounds of the circus of the newer version of the movie. Thank you Eddie.*


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 5, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)

6. Cujo - (Cujo, obviously)


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)
6. Cujo - (Cujo, obviously)
7. Storm Boy (the Pelican name escapes me atm)


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 5, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)
6. Cujo - (Cujo, obviously)
7. Storm Boy (the Pelican name escapes me atm)
8. Free Willy


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 5, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)
6. Cujo - (Cujo, obviously)
7. Storm Boy (the Pelican name escapes me atm)
8. Free Willy
9. Project X (the one with Matthew Broiderick from the 80s) - Virgil the chimpanzee


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2012)

Next challenge - Name a movie where the interaction between humans and animals are intergral to the movie plot. (Name the animal too.)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)
6. Cujo - (Cujo, obviously)
7. Storm Boy (the Pelican name escapes me atm)
8. Free Willy
9. Project X (the one with Matthew Broiderick from the 80s) - Virgil the chimpanzee
10. Black Beauty


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 7, 2012)

1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)
6. Cujo - (Cujo, obviously)
7. Storm Boy (the Pelican name escapes me atm)
8. Free Willy
9. Project X (the one with Matthew Broiderick from the 80s) - Virgil the chimpanzee
10. Black Beauty

11. Old Yeller


----------



## balletguy (Dec 8, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Dune - Sandworm
2. Narnia
3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake) 
4. Every Which Way But Loose (Right Turn Clyde)
5. Stuart Little (the mouse)
6. Cujo - (Cujo, obviously)
7. Storm Boy (the Pelican name escapes me atm)
8. Free Willy
9. Project X (the one with Matthew Broiderick from the 80s) - Virgil the chimpanzee
10. Black Beauty

11. Old Yeller
12. Jaws


----------



## masomania (Dec 10, 2012)

balletguy said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1. Dune - Sandworm
> 2. Narnia
> 3. Dr Doolittle (original not remake)
> ...



13. The Jungle Book -Baloo


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 10, 2012)

masomania said:


> 13. The Jungle Book -Baloo



Your turn, masomania. You get to choose the next category.


----------



## masomania (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli (BIG FAN of this movie)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli (BIG FAN of this movie)

3. The Road


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli (BIG FAN of this movie)
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend
5. 12 Monkeys


----------



## masomania (Dec 12, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Best Apocalypse Movie
> 
> 2. Book of Eli (BIG FAN of this movie)



This was easily one of the best films of the last decade, Best movie about Religion in eons. I could easily see him as a prophet in the Old Testament following Gods will. (Does not matter which God either)

_"follow the path, follow the path"_


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend
5. 12 Monkeys

6. The Quiet Earth


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend
5. 12 Monkeys
6. The Quiet Earth
7. The Postman


----------



## moore2me (Dec 13, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend
5. 12 Monkeys
6. The Quiet Earth
7. The Postman

8. On The Beach


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend
5. 12 Monkeys
6. The Quiet Earth
7. The Postman
8. On The Beach
9. Night of the Comet


----------



## moore2me (Dec 13, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Best Apocalypse Movie
> 
> 1. Melancholia
> 2. Book of Eli
> ...



10. Planet of the Apes (1968 Version w/Charlie Heston as George Taylor)

George Taylor: "You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell!" 

View attachment planet.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 17, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend
5. 12 Monkeys
6. The Quiet Earth
7. The Postman
8. On The Beach
9. Night of the Comet
10. Planet of the Apes (1968)
11. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## masomania (Dec 17, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Best Apocalypse Movie
> 
> 1. Melancholia
> 2. Book of Eli
> ...



12. Mad Max II (The Road Warrior)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 18, 2012)

Best Apocalypse Movie

1. Melancholia
2. Book of Eli
3. The Road
4. I Am Legend
5. 12 Monkeys
6. The Quiet Earth
7. The Postman
8. On The Beach
9. Night of the Comet
10. Planet of the Apes (1968)
11. Dr. Strangelove
12. Mad Max II (The Road Warrior)
13. Donnie Darko

Next - Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2012)

Next - Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 18, 2012)

Next - Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood

His performance is about the only part of that movie that hasn't aged horribly


----------



## moore2me (Dec 19, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> Next - Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie
> 
> 1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
> 2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
> ...



4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)


----------



## masomania (Dec 19, 2012)

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)

5. Tupac Shakur - Bullet


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 19, 2012)

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)
5. Tupac Shakur - Bullet
6. Alanis Morissette as God - Dogma


----------



## masomania (Dec 20, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> 1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
> 2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
> 3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
> 4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)
> ...



7. Gavin Rossdale - Balthazar - Constantine


----------



## moore2me (Dec 20, 2012)

Originally Posted by dharmabean
Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)
5. Tupac Shakur - Bullet
6. Alanis Morissette as God - Dogma 
7. Gavin Rossdale - Balthazar - Constantine

8. Shirley Jones - in Elmer Gantry


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Dec 22, 2012)

Originally Posted by dharmabean
Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)
5. Tupac Shakur - Bullet
6. Alanis Morissette as God - Dogma 
7. Gavin Rossdale - Balthazar - Constantine

8. Shirley Jones - in Elmer Gantry

9. Harry Connick Jr.- Independence Day


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 22, 2012)

Originally Posted by dharmabean
Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)
5. Tupac Shakur - Bullet
6. Alanis Morissette as God - Dogma 
7. Gavin Rossdale - Balthazar - Constantine
8. Shirley Jones - in Elmer Gantry
9. Harry Connick Jr.- Independence Day
9. Janet Jackets - Poetic Justice


----------



## moore2me (Dec 22, 2012)

Originally Posted by dharmabean
Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)
5. Tupac Shakur - Bullet
6. Alanis Morissette as God - Dogma 
7. Gavin Rossdale - Balthazar - Constantine
8. Shirley Jones - in Elmer Gantry
9. Harry Connick Jr.- Independence Day
9. Janet Jacketson - Poetic Justic

10. Glen Campbell -(in the first) True Grit


----------



## masomania (Dec 22, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Originally Posted by dharmabean
> Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie
> 
> 1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
> ...



11. Adam Horovitz - Lost Angels


----------



## moore2me (Dec 23, 2012)

Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie

1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
3. Ice Cube - Boyz N the Hood
4. Frank Sinatra - The Manchurian Candidate (Frankie keeps knocking them out of the ball park.)
5. Tupac Shakur - Bullet
6. Alanis Morissette as God - Dogma 
7. Gavin Rossdale - Balthazar - Constantine
8. Shirley Jones - in Elmer Gantry
9. Harry Connick Jr.- Independence Day
9. Janet Jackson - Poetic Justic
10. Glen Campbell -(in the first) True Grit
11. Adam Horovitz - Lost Angels

12. Kris Kristofferson - Blade


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Dec 26, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Fine performance by a musician/singer in a non-musical movie
> 
> 1. Frank Sinatra - From Here to Eternity
> 2. Harry Connick Jr- Little Man Tate
> ...



13. Dolly Parton - 9 to 5


----------



## masomania (Dec 26, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 26, 2012)

masomania said:


> 13 Best Werewolf Movies




1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate


----------



## MattB (Dec 26, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 26, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 26, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit


----------



## Micara (Dec 26, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Ginger Snaps


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Ginger Snaps
7. Silver Bullet


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Ginger Snaps
7. Silver Bullet
8. Teen Wolf (Michael J. Fox)


----------



## masomania (Dec 27, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> 13 Best Werewolf Movies
> 
> 5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit



What a great movie!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 27, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Ginger Snaps
7. Silver Bullet
8. Teen Wolf (Michael J. Fox) 
9. Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

13 Best Werewolf Movies

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Ginger Snaps
7. Silver Bullet
8. Teen Wolf (Michael J. Fox) 
9. Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed
10. Wolf (with Jack Nicholson)


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Dog Soldiers
2. Like Blood for Chocolate
3. An American Werewolf In London
4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
5. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Ginger Snaps
7. Silver Bullet
8. Teen Wolf (Michael J. Fox) 
9. Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed
10. Wolf (with Jack Nicholson)
11. Werewolves of London


----------



## masomania (Dec 29, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> 1. Dog Soldiers
> 2. Like Blood for Chocolate
> 3. An American Werewolf In London
> 4. Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
> ...



12. Werewolf of Washington


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 29, 2012)

13. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 29, 2012)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again


1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 29, 2012)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again


1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)


----------



## Micara (Dec 29, 2012)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again


1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin


----------



## masomania (Dec 29, 2012)

Micara said:


> Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again
> 
> 
> 1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
> ...



4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 29, 2012)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again


1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
5) The Entity (Because it scared the shit out of me when I was younger, and I know watching it as an adult would totally ruin the fear. I'd probably laugh at it now)


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 29, 2012)

1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
5) The Entity (Because it scared the shit out of me when I was younger, and I know watching it as an adult would totally ruin the fear. I'd probably laugh at it now)
6) Dances with Wolves (I dug it but since it was the movie with had to study for english class, I've analysed it to death and it just brings back bad memories)


----------



## Micara (Dec 29, 2012)

1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin
4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
5) The Entity (Because it scared the shit out of me when I was younger, and I know watching it as an adult would totally ruin the fear. I'd probably laugh at it now)
6) Dances with Wolves (I dug it but since it was the movie with had to study for english class, I've analysed it to death and it just brings back bad memories)
7) A Separation (It was great but it made me cry and pissed me off at the same time)


----------



## MattB (Dec 30, 2012)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again

1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin
4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
5) The Entity (Because it scared the shit out of me when I was younger, and I know watching it as an adult would totally ruin the fear. I'd probably laugh at it now)
6) Dances with Wolves (I dug it but since it was the movie with had to study for english class, I've analysed it to death and it just brings back bad memories)
7) A Separation (It was great but it made me cry and pissed me off at the same time)
8) The Passion of the Christ- I had a very bad reaction to it.


----------



## masomania (Jan 6, 2013)

MattB said:


> Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again
> 
> 1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
> 2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
> ...



9) The Killing Fields


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again

1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin
4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
5) The Entity (Because it scared the shit out of me when I was younger, and I know watching it as an adult would totally ruin the fear. I'd probably laugh at it now)
6) Dances with Wolves (I dug it but since it was the movie with had to study for english class, I've analysed it to death and it just brings back bad memories)
7) A Separation (It was great but it made me cry and pissed me off at the same time)
8) The Passion of the Christ- I had a very bad reaction to it.
9) The Killing Fields

10) Little Children (Jackie Earle Haley's performance was brilliant. But a tough watch.)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 7, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again
> 
> 1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
> 2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
> ...



11) The Virgin Spring - with Max Von Sydow - Max's daughter is raped and killed and he has to take revenge in his own home - when the men visit his house.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 8, 2013)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again

1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin
4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
5) The Entity (Because it scared the shit out of me when I was younger, and I know watching it as an adult would totally ruin the fear. I'd probably laugh at it now)
6) Dances with Wolves (I dug it but since it was the movie with had to study for english class, I've analysed it to death and it just brings back bad memories)
7) A Separation (It was great but it made me cry and pissed me off at the same time)
8) The Passion of the Christ- I had a very bad reaction to it.
9) The Killing Fields
10) Little Children (Jackie Earle Haley's performance was brilliant. But a tough watch.) 



moore2me said:


> 11) The Virgin Spring - with Max Von Sydow - Max's daughter is raped and killed and he has to take revenge in his own home - when the men visit his house.


I wonder how many people are just now realizing that _Last House on the Left_ was based on a Bergman movie.


12) Irreversible 
I thought it was truly remarkable, but I can't think of a single person I would be comfortable recommending it to. Least of all myself.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Greatest movie you can't bear to watch again

1) Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
2) Antichrist (Very psychological and powerful, but so dark and depressing that once is more than enough)
3) We Need To Talk About Kevin
4) Breaking The Waves/Dancer in the Dark, fuck it everything from Lars von Trier
5) The Entity (Because it scared the shit out of me when I was younger, and I know watching it as an adult would totally ruin the fear. I'd probably laugh at it now)
6) Dances with Wolves (I dug it but since it was the movie with had to study for english class, I've analysed it to death and it just brings back bad memories)
7) A Separation (It was great but it made me cry and pissed me off at the same time)
8) The Passion of the Christ- I had a very bad reaction to it.
9) The Killing Fields
10) Little Children (Jackie Earle Haley's performance was brilliant. But a tough watch.)
11) The Virgin Spring - with Max Von Sydow - Max's daughter is raped and killed and he has to take revenge in his own home - when the men visit his house.
12) Irreversible - (I thought it was truly remarkable, but I can't think of a single person I would be comfortable recommending it to. Least of all myself.)
13) Cries and Whispers - beautiful and ugly, short, but slowly paced, an includes a pretty disturbing and realistic scene.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Let's try and resurrect this thread. It's award season, and I guess we all have our favorites when it comes to the Oscars. Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.

1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2013)

Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.

1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## sharpdressedman (Feb 7, 2013)

Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.

1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
3) Al Pacino- Scarface


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 8, 2013)

Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.

1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
3) Al Pacino- Scarface
4) Alec Baldwin - The Cooler


----------



## moore2me (Feb 14, 2013)

Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.

1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
3) Al Pacino- Scarface
4) Alec Baldwin - The Cooler

5) Hailee Steinfeld -- True Grit {"Mattie Ross"} from 2010

*Happy Birthday Mariac1966!*


----------



## Mckee (Feb 15, 2013)

Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.

1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
3) Al Pacino- Scarface
4) Alec Baldwin - The Cooler

5) Hailee Steinfeld -- True Grit {"Mattie Ross"} from 2010
6) Peter O'Toole - Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2013)

Mckee said:


> Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.
> 
> 1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
> 2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
> ...



7)Gloria Swanson -- Sunset Blvd. {"Norma Desmond"} from 1950. _"I am ready for my closeup Mr. DeMille."_


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 16, 2013)

Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.
1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
3) Al Pacino- Scarface
4) Alec Baldwin - The Cooler
5) Hailee Steinfeld -- True Grit {"Mattie Ross"} from 2010
6) Peter O'Toole - Lawrence of Arabia
7)Gloria Swanson -- Sunset Blvd. {"Norma Desmond"} from 1950. "I am ready for my closeup Mr. DeMille." 

8) Mickey Rourke - The Wrestler (2008)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 17, 2013)

rellis10 said:


> Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.
> 1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
> 2) Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
> 3) Al Pacino- Scarface
> ...



1938 - Best Actress went to Bette Davis for _Jezebel_, Altho Bette was great in that role, I think another Actress should have won that year . . . .

Actress Norma Shearer for her role -- Marie Antoinette (in the movie "_Marie Antoinette_").


----------



## Mckee (Feb 21, 2013)

moore2me said:


> 1938 - Best Actress went to Bette Davis for _Jezebel_, Altho Bette was great in that role, I think another Actress should have won that year . . . .
> 
> Actress Norma Shearer for her role -- Marie Antoinette (in the movie "_Marie Antoinette_").



10) Edward Norton for "American History X"


----------



## agouderia (Feb 21, 2013)

rellis10 said:


> Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.
> 1) Bill Murray - Lost in Translation
> 5) Hailee Steinfeld -- True Grit {"Mattie Ross"} from 2010
> 6) Peter O'Toole - Lawrence of Arabia
> 7)Gloria Swanson -- Sunset Blvd. {"Norma Desmond"} from 1950. "I am ready for my closeup Mr. DeMille."



8) Heath Ledger in 'Brokeback Mountain'
9) Clark Gable in 'Gone with the Wind' 
10) John Malkovich in 'Les Liaisons dangereuses' (wasn't even nominated!)



moore2me said:


> 1938 - Best Actress went to Bette Davis for _Jezebel_, Altho Bette was great in that role, I think another Actress should have won that year . . . .
> 
> Actress Norma Shearer for her role -- Marie Antoinette (in the movie "_Marie Antoinette_").



1939 is a year in which neither should've won - 'Jezebel' is only good as a parody of 'Gone with the Wind', admittedly though, Bette Davis does a brilliant show of a parody of a Southern belle.

Norma Shearer shouldn't have got it because to this date, no really good movie about Marie Antoinette has been made at all, neither in France nor in Hollywood or anywhere else. Her life offers great material, but somehow all script-writers, directors and actresses screw it up.

1940 is the worst year for missed Oscars - just look at the list of nominated movies and actors/actresses http://www.imdb.com/event/ev0000003/1940 - that truly was a golden year in Hollywood!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 21, 2013)

agouderia said:


> 8) Heath Ledger in 'Brokeback Mountain'
> 9) Clark Gable in 'Gone with the Wind'
> 10) John Malkovich in 'Les Liaisons dangereuses' (wasn't even nominated!)
> 
> ...



Dear agouderia,

You make some good points and it is obvious you are a scholar of the silver screen. However, I do have some counterpoints for you . . . . 

1. I agree with you about the Bette Davis thingy. Another _Gone With The Wind _wannabe was _Raintree County _w/Elizabeth Taylor. Like the old saying goes "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery."

2. I disagree with statements re Norma Shearer. The reasons you give are based on the screenplay, the dialogue, writers, etc. It had nothing to do with Ms Shearer's performance - she just didn't have the quality of story and script you describe. Marie Antionette lived a vivid yet horribly complicated life that doomed the young woman. The whole picture of what went wrong with her throne has yet to be compiled and woven into a truthful biography.

Working with what she was given, Norma knocked people's socks off. The part where she fought the revolutionary guard from taking her son away the night they had beheaded her husband, brings tears to my eyes even today.

3. Finally, in this game - you get to provide one answer. If I take you first pick of the three, that would be Ledger in _Brokeback_ (a good choice).


----------



## moore2me (Feb 28, 2013)

Scorsese - Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.

P.S. I will try to clean this puppy up some too. M2M

1) Bill Murray -_ Lost in Translation_
2) Gary Oldman - _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_
3) Al Pacino-_ Scarface_
4) Alec Baldwin - _The Cooler_
5) Hailee Steinfeld -- _True Grit_ {"Mattie Ross"} from 2010
6) Peter O'Toole - Lawre_nce of Arabia_
7)Gloria Swanson -- _Sunset Blvd._ {"Norma Desmond"} from 1950. "I am ready for my closeup Mr. DeMille." 

8) Mickey Rourke - _The Wrestler_ (2008)
9) Norma Shearer - _Marie Antionette_ (1939)
10) Ed Norton - _American History X_
11) Heath Ledger - _Brokeback Mountain_
12) Best Picture 2012 - Should have gone to _Lincoln._


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 2, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Scorsese - Let's have a look back, and choose our favorite performances who did not win the little golden (and bald) man.
> 
> P.S. I will try to clean this puppy up some too. M2M
> 
> ...


----------



## Mckee (Mar 2, 2013)

New Catagory: Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1: Sam Rockwell

I agree. Stunning actor, deserve more leading role.

Mine is:

1: Sam Rockwell
2: Rufus Sewell


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

New Catagory: Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1: Sam Rockwell

I agree. Stunning actor, deserve more leading role.

Mine is:

1: Sam Rockwell
2: Rufus Sewell
3-Jeff Bridges


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2013)

Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1: Sam Rockwell
2: Rufus Sewell
3-Jeff Bridges

4. Steve Buscemi


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1. Sam Rockwell
2. Rufus Sewell
3. Jeff Bridges
4. Steve Buscemi

5. Gig Young


----------



## moore2me (Mar 9, 2013)

Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1. Sam Rockwell
2. Rufus Sewell
3. Jeff Bridges
4. Steve Buscemi 
5. Gig Young

6. Kathy Bates


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 9, 2013)

Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1. Sam Rockwell
2. Rufus Sewell
3. Jeff Bridges
4. Steve Buscemi
5. Gig Young
6. Kathy Bates

*7. Peter Stormare*


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 9, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...
> 
> 1. Sam Rockwell
> 2. Rufus Sewell
> ...


"_We believes in nothing, Lebowski. Nothing._"


8. Brad Dourif


----------



## moore2me (Mar 14, 2013)

Originally Posted by CastingPearls

Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1. Sam Rockwell
2. Rufus Sewell
3. Jeff Bridges
4. Steve Buscemi
5. Gig Young
6. Kathy Bates
7. Peter Stormare
8. Brad Dourif

9. John Goodman


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 14, 2013)

Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...

1. Sam Rockwell
2. Rufus Sewell
3. Jeff Bridges
4. Steve Buscemi
5. Gig Young
6. Kathy Bates
7. Peter Stormare
8. Brad Dourif
9. John Goodman

10 Tilda Swinton


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 14, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Name the actor/actress you feel is the most underrated...
> 
> 1. Sam Rockwell
> 2. Rufus Sewell
> ...



11. William H. Macy


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 14, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> 11. William H. Macy



12. Regina King ['227', 'Friday', Jerry Maguire,'24', Southland,etc.]


----------



## Dmitra (Mar 14, 2013)

1. Sam Rockwell
2. Rufus Sewell
3. Jeff Bridges
4. Steve Buscemi
5. Gig Young
6. Kathy Bates
7. Peter Stormare
8. Brad Dourif
9. John Goodman
10 Tilda Swinton
11. William H. Macy
12. Regina King ['227', 'Friday', Jerry Maguire,'24', Southland,etc.]

13. Patrick Fugit


New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise


----------



## MattB (Mar 14, 2013)

New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise

2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller


----------



## moore2me (Mar 15, 2013)

MattB said:


> New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.
> 
> 1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
> 
> 2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller



3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.)


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 16, 2013)

MattB said:


> New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.
> 
> 1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
> 
> 2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller





moore2me said:


> 3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.)



4. Mean Girls - Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 16, 2013)

Originally Posted by MattB 
New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise

2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller 

Quote:
Originally Posted by moore2me 
3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.) 

4. Mean Girls - Lindsay Lohan.
5-Sandra Bullock- The blind Side


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2013)

balletguy said:


> Originally Posted by MattB
> New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.
> 
> 1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
> ...



6. Ernest Borgnine - Marty (the role of a lifetime, worthy of Academy Award for Best Actor)


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 17, 2013)

New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller 
3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.) 
4. Mean Girls - Lindsay Lohan.
5-Sandra Bullock- The blind Side
6. Ernest Borgnine - Marty (the role of a lifetime, worthy of Academy Award for Best Actor)

7. Colin Farrell - In Bruges


----------



## Mckee (Mar 19, 2013)

rellis10 said:


> New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.
> 
> 1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
> 2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller
> ...



8. "Master and Commander" - Russel Crowe


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2013)

New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller 
3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.) 
4. Mean Girls - Lindsay Lohan.
5-Sandra Bullock- The blind Side
6. Ernest Borgnine - Marty (the role of a lifetime, worthy of Academy Award for Best Actor) 
7. Colin Farrell - In Bruges
8. Master and Commander - Russell Crowe

9. So Big (1953 version) Jane Wyman


----------



## Micara (Apr 4, 2013)

New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller 
3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.) 
4. Mean Girls - Lindsay Lohan.
5-Sandra Bullock- The blind Side
6. Ernest Borgnine - Marty (the role of a lifetime, worthy of Academy Award for Best Actor) 
7. Colin Farrell - In Bruges
8. Master and Commander - Russell Crowe
9. So Big (1953 version) Jane Wyman

10. Horrible Bosses- Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 4, 2013)

New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller 
3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.) 
4. Mean Girls - Lindsay Lohan.
5-Sandra Bullock- The blind Side
6. Ernest Borgnine - Marty (the role of a lifetime, worthy of Academy Award for Best Actor) 
7. Colin Farrell - In Bruges
8. Master and Commander - Russell Crowe
9. So Big (1953 version) Jane Wyman
10. Horrible Bosses- Jennifer Aniston

11. Eyes Wide Shut - Nicole Kidman


----------



## masomania (Apr 10, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.
> 
> 1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
> 2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller
> ...



12. Full Metal Jacket - Matthew Modine


----------



## moore2me (Apr 16, 2013)

Originally Posted by Scorsese86

New Category: Favorite movie with a main actor you usually don't care for.

1. Interview With The Vampire - Tom Cruise
2. Zoolander- Ben Stiller 
3. Last King of Scotland - Forest Whitaker (Forest usually plays a timid or introverted character. In this movie, he is a chilling, dictator who rules his country with a iron fist and absolute control over everyone.) 
4. Mean Girls - Lindsay Lohan.
5-Sandra Bullock- The blind Side
6. Ernest Borgnine - Marty (the role of a lifetime, worthy of Academy Award for Best Actor) 
7. Colin Farrell - In Bruges
8. Master and Commander - Russell Crowe
9. So Big (1953 version) Jane Wyman
10. Horrible Bosses- Jennifer Aniston

11. Eyes Wide Shut - Nicole Kidman
12. Full Metal Jacket - Matthew Modine

13. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada - Barry Pepper (The first part of the movie, I hated him. As the movie progressed, I started to feel sorry for him.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 18, 2013)

Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 18, 2013)

Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.

3. The Cannon Ball Run - Classic goofy comedy whose celeb-filled cast outshines its less-than-stellar everything else.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 19, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.
> 
> 1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.
> 
> ...



Blackjack - The Cannon Ball Run is one of my favorite comedies. My fav team is Dean Martin & Sammy Davis Jr. I did not learn until about 30 years later that the oriental driver was a young Jackie Chan. :bow:


----------



## Mckee (Apr 19, 2013)

Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.

3. The Cannon Ball Run - Classic goofy comedy whose celeb-filled cast outshines its less-than-stellar everything else.

4. Gallipoli - "What are your legs?" "Springs. Steel springs." "What are they going to do?" "Hurl me down the track." "How fast can you run?" "As fast as a leopard."


----------



## moore2me (Apr 21, 2013)

Mckee said:


> Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.
> 
> 1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.
> 
> ...



5.* Hildago* - What could be a better mix in a movie about racing? Viggo? :smitten: A beautiful paint mustang? :wubu: beautiful Arabian horses? :bow: and some more people that look pretty nice too and are pretty fair riders . . . .


----------



## moore2me (Apr 26, 2013)

Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.

3. The Cannon Ball Run - Classic goofy comedy whose celeb-filled cast outshines its less-than-stellar everything else.

4. Gallipoli - "What are your legs?" "Springs. Steel springs." "What are they going to do?" "Hurl me down the track." "How fast can you run?" "As fast as a leopard."

5. Hildago - What could be a better mix in a movie about racing? Viggo? A beautiful paint mustang? beautiful Arabian horses? and some more people that look pretty nice too and are pretty fair riders . . . .

6. Smokey and the Bandit - an oldie but a classic - gotta love Jackie Gleason as the sheriff chasing Burt Reynolds and Sally Fields across Arkansas as they try to deliver a truck load of Coors beer - pedal to the metal.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Apr 26, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.
> 
> 1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.
> 
> ...



7. Chariots Of Fire


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 30, 2013)

Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.

3. The Cannon Ball Run - Classic goofy comedy whose celeb-filled cast outshines its less-than-stellar everything else.

4. Gallipoli - "What are your legs?" "Springs. Steel springs." "What are they going to do?" "Hurl me down the track." "How fast can you run?" "As fast as a leopard."

5. Hildago - What could be a better mix in a movie about racing? Viggo? A beautiful paint mustang? beautiful Arabian horses? and some more people that look pretty nice too and are pretty fair riders . . . .

6. Smokey and the Bandit - an oldie but a classic - gotta love Jackie Gleason as the sheriff chasing Burt Reynolds and Sally Fields across Arkansas as they try to deliver a truck load of Coors beer - pedal to the metal.

7. Chariots Of Fire


8. Breaking Away - Four friends from wrong side of the tracks including one boy obsessed with Italian cyclists. He becomes champion racer, gets smacked down by jerks -- both Italian and local -- and friends convince him to join local racing team.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2013)

Dmitra said:


> Next Challenge - In memory of the crime committed on the runners at the Boston Marathon, the next challenge is movies about competitive races - races run by people or animals, and/or run for fun, country, fame, from a predator, etc.
> 
> 1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.
> 
> ...



9. Marathon Man - Dustin Hoffman is running for his life.


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 6, 2013)

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.

3. The Cannon Ball Run - Classic goofy comedy whose celeb-filled cast outshines its less-than-stellar everything else.

4. Gallipoli - "What are your legs?" "Springs. Steel springs." "What are they going to do?" "Hurl me down the track." "How fast can you run?" "As fast as a leopard."

5. Hildago - What could be a better mix in a movie about racing? Viggo? A beautiful paint mustang? beautiful Arabian horses? and some more people that look pretty nice too and are pretty fair riders . . . .

6. Smokey and the Bandit - an oldie but a classic - gotta love Jackie Gleason as the sheriff chasing Burt Reynolds and Sally Fields across Arkansas as they try to deliver a truck load of Coors beer - pedal to the metal.

7. Chariots Of Fire


8. Breaking Away - Four friends from wrong side of the tracks including one boy obsessed with Italian cyclists. He becomes champion racer, gets smacked down by jerks -- both Italian and local -- and friends convince him to join local racing team.

9. Marathon Man - Dustin Hoffman is running for his life.

10. The Running Man - Sadly it's not about the early-90's dance.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2013)

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.

3. The Cannon Ball Run - Classic goofy comedy whose celeb-filled cast outshines its less-than-stellar everything else.

4. Gallipoli - "What are your legs?" "Springs. Steel springs." "What are they going to do?" "Hurl me down the track." "How fast can you run?" "As fast as a leopard."

5. Hildago - What could be a better mix in a movie about racing? Viggo? A beautiful paint mustang? beautiful Arabian horses? and some more people that look pretty nice too and are pretty fair riders . . . .

6. Smokey and the Bandit - an oldie but a classic - gotta love Jackie Gleason as the sheriff chasing Burt Reynolds and Sally Fields across Arkansas as they try to deliver a truck load of Coors beer - pedal to the metal.

7. Chariots Of Fire

8. Breaking Away - Four friends from wrong side of the tracks including one boy obsessed with Italian cyclists. He becomes champion racer, gets smacked down by jerks -- both Italian and local -- and friends convince him to join local racing team.

9. Marathon Man - Dustin Hoffman is running for his life.

10. The Running Man - Sadly it's not about the early-90's dance.

11. Running - forgotten, and mediocre, 70s drama where Michael Douglas is... guess what: running!


----------



## moore2me (May 11, 2013)

1. Apocalypto - Jaguar Paw runs a remarkable footrace thru the Amazon jungle trying to evade killers wanting to rip his heart out.

2. The Great Race - Turn of the (last) century car race from New York to Paris featuring the world's best pie fight.

3. The Cannon Ball Run - Classic goofy comedy whose celeb-filled cast outshines its less-than-stellar everything else.

4. Gallipoli - "What are your legs?" "Springs. Steel springs." "What are they going to do?" "Hurl me down the track." "How fast can you run?" "As fast as a leopard."

5. Hildago - What could be a better mix in a movie about racing? Viggo? A beautiful paint mustang? beautiful Arabian horses? and some more people that look pretty nice too and are pretty fair riders . . . .

6. Smokey and the Bandit - an oldie but a classic - gotta love Jackie Gleason as the sheriff chasing Burt Reynolds and Sally Fields across Arkansas as they try to deliver a truck load of Coors beer - pedal to the metal.

7. Chariots Of Fire

8. Breaking Away - Four friends from wrong side of the tracks including one boy obsessed with Italian cyclists. He becomes champion racer, gets smacked down by jerks -- both Italian and local -- and friends convince him to join local racing team.

9. Marathon Man - Dustin Hoffman is running for his life.

10. The Running Man - Sadly it's not about the early-90's dance.

11. Running - forgotten, and mediocre, 70s drama where Michael Douglas is... guess what: running!

12. The Perfect Storm - A boat load of handsome men try to outrun a huge hurricane or two and lose big time. Not George!  Not Mark  Not John


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 14, 2013)

13. Forrest Gump



Bad/mediocre movies with great endings
1) The Mist


----------



## Mckee (May 15, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings
1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## moore2me (May 17, 2013)

Mckee said:


> Bad/mediocre movies with great endings
> 1) The Mist
> 2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines



3) Quest For Fire - They find it!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 19, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth


----------



## moore2me (May 20, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth

5) Forty Days of Nights - wholesale vampire slaughter and violent take over of the evil colony - what a great ending.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth
5) Forty Days of Nights - wholesale vampire slaughter and violent take over of the evil colony - what a great ending.

6) Halloween: H20


----------



## KittyKitten (May 20, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth
5) Forty Days of Nights - wholesale vampire slaughter and violent take over of the evil colony - what a great ending.
6) Halloween: H20
7) Robocop- that toxic waste scene was EPIC!


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 29, 2013)

Robocop is a great movie. I may have to invoke my theme-starter-veto...





Mckee said:


> 2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


Good call. This was on TV a couple weeks ago and when I started watching it I realized I couldn't remember a single thing about the whole movie besides the ending - despite seeing it a million times when it came out due to working at a video rental store.




moore2me said:


> 5) Forty Days of Nights - wholesale vampire slaughter and violent take over of the evil colony - what a great ending.


Are you sure that's the right title? I couldn't find it in Google. Did you mean 30 Days of Night?



Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth
5) Forty Days of Nights 
6) Halloween: H20
7) Robocop (sigh)

8) Beneath the Planet of the Apes
It's hard to have a more definite ending than the whole world blowing up.
So naturally there were 3 more sequels after this.


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Robocop is a great movie. I may have to invoke my theme-starter-veto...
> 
> Are you sure that's the right title? I couldn't find it in Google. Did you mean *30* Days of Night?
> 
> ...



*(And my nomination for #9)
9) Ginger Snaps - the girl makes a very special blond werewolf who fights with (name omitted to avoid spoilers) in the final scene.*


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 29, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth
5) Forty Days of Nights 
6) Halloween: H20
7) Robocop (sigh)
8) Beneath the Planet of the Apes
9.) Ginger Snaps

10.) Wizards


----------



## Mckee (May 30, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Good call. This was on TV a couple weeks ago and when I started watching it I realized I couldn't remember a single thing about the whole movie besides the ending - despite seeing it a million times when it came out due to working at a video rental store.



Thanks Cobra!

I think T3 is just an unnecessary sequel, it's a T2 remake with a lot of self parody and a less intimidating villain. But I really enjoyed the twist at the end.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 11, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth
5) Forty Days of Nights 
6) Halloween: H20
7) Robocop (sigh)
8) Beneath the Planet of the Apes
9.) Ginger Snaps
10.) Wizards

11.) The Emperor of the North - Ernest Borgnine & Lee Marvin
(The fight between the two men at the end of the movie is chilling and a piece of amazing stunt work. They are trying to kill each other with chains on a flatbed car of a moving train running thru the high country.)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2013)

Bad/mediocre movies with great endings

1) The Mist
2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
3) Quest For Fire
4) The Big Mouth
5) Forty Days of Nights 
6) Halloween: H20
7) Robocop (sigh)
8) Beneath the Planet of the Apes
9.) Ginger Snaps
10.) Wizards
11.) The Emperor of the North - Ernest Borgnine & Lee Marvin

12.) Daleks - Invasion Earth: 2150 A.D. (absolutely hilarious climax, although not intentionally so  )


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2013)

l


Weirdo890 said:


> Bad/mediocre movies with great endings
> 
> 1) The Mist
> 2) Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
> ...



13.) Death Takes A Holiday - An old black and white film with a twisted ending. An old man traps death high in a tree and won't let him down. No one dies while death is in the tree. The man's grandson falls and breaks his back & is in terrible pain - he needs to die but cannot. The old man finally decides it is time to let death do what he needs to - kill his grandson. The ending is actually uplifting.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that *James Gandolfini played in *(or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly


----------



## Mckee (Jun 23, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 23, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty


----------



## riplee (Jun 23, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 23, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle

6. In the Loop


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle
6. In the Loop

7. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## moore2me (Jul 1, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle
6. In the Loop
7. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil

8. 8 MM (1999)


----------



## Mckee (Jul 4, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle
6. In the Loop
7. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
8. 8 MM (1999)
9. "Zero Dark Thirty"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle
6. In the Loop
7. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
8. 8 MM (1999)
9. "Zero Dark Thirty"

10. Private Parts (Edie Falco)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle
6. In the Loop
7. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
8. 8 MM (1999)
9. "Zero Dark Thirty"
10. Private Parts (Edie Falco)

11. Where The Wild Things Are (This movie was very unusual for JG to make.)


----------



## balletguy (Jul 6, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).
> 
> 1. Killing Them Softly
> 2. "A Civil Action"
> ...



12- True Romance


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 10, 2013)

Next challenge - In honor of the recently deceased star, name a movie that James Gandolfini played in (or some other member of the Sopranos cast played in).

1. Killing Them Softly
2. "A Civil Action"
3. The Mexican
4. Get Shorty
5. The Last Castle
6. In the Loop
7. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
8. 8 MM (1999)
9. "Zero Dark Thirty"
10. Private Parts (Edie Falco)
11. Where The Wild Things Are (This movie was very unusual for JG to make.)
12. True Romance
13. The Incredible Burt Wonderstone

Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2013)

Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)

2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams


----------



## Mckee (Jul 10, 2013)

Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)

2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams

3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee


----------



## breeislove (Jul 11, 2013)

Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.) 

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule) 
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams 
3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book


----------



## riplee (Jul 14, 2013)

Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book
5. The Man Who Fell to Earth (novel by Walter Tevis)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2013)

riplee said:


> Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)
> 
> 1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
> 2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
> ...



6. Of Mice And Men (w/ John Malkovich) story by John Steinbeck


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2013)

Originally Posted by riplee View Post 
Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book
5. The Man Who Fell to Earth (novel by Walter Tevis)
6. Of Mice And Men (w/ John Malkovich) story by John Steinbeck

7.The Grapes of Wrath (Book by the same name) also by John Steinbeck


----------



## Mckee (Jul 20, 2013)

Originally Posted by riplee View Post 
Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book
5. The Man Who Fell to Earth (novel by Walter Tevis)
6. Of Mice And Men (w/ John Malkovich) story by John Steinbeck
7.The Grapes of Wrath (Book by the same name) also by John Steinbeck
8. "Harvey" - based on the play by Mary Chase


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2013)

Originally Posted by riplee View Post 
Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book
5. The Man Who Fell to Earth (novel by Walter Tevis)
6. Of Mice And Men (w/ John Malkovich) story by John Steinbeck
7.The Grapes of Wrath (Book by the same name) also by John Steinbeck
8. "Harvey" - based on the play by Mary Chase

9.Lonesome Dove (by Larry McMurtry) book by same name.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 2, 2013)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book
5. The Man Who Fell to Earth (novel by Walter Tevis)
6. Of Mice And Men (w/ John Malkovich) story by John Steinbeck
7.The Grapes of Wrath (Book by the same name) also by John Steinbeck
8. "Harvey" - based on the play by Mary Chase

9.Lonesome Dove (by Larry McMurtry) book by same name.
10. The Hunt for Red October- Tom Clancey


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 5, 2013)

Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
3. "To Kill a Mockingbird" - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book
5. The Man Who Fell to Earth (novel by Walter Tevis)
6. Of Mice And Men (w/ John Malkovich) story by John Steinbeck
7.The Grapes of Wrath (Book by the same name) also by John Steinbeck
8. "Harvey" - based on the play by Mary Chase
9. Lonesome Dove (by Larry McMurtry) book by same name.
10. The Hunt for Red October - Tom Clancy 

11. Blade Runner - based on the novel "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2013)

Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)

1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
3. To Kill a Mockingbird - based on the novel by Harper Lee
4. Holes - based on the book
5. The Man Who Fell to Earth (novel by Walter Tevis)
6. Of Mice And Men (w/ John Malkovich) story by John Steinbeck
7. The Grapes of Wrath (Book by the same name) also by John Steinbeck
8. "Harvey" - based on the play by Mary Chase
9. Lonesome Dove (by Larry McMurtry) book by same name.
10. The Hunt for Red October - Tom Clancy 
11. Blade Runner - based on the novel "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?"
12. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - based on the novel by Ken Kesey


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> Next Challenge - Favorite film adaptation (book, play, comic, etc.)
> 
> 1. Planet of the Apes (based on the novel by Pierre Boule)
> 2. Cat On A Hot Roof - Play by same name - Tennessee Williams
> ...



13. The Ten Commandments - by Various Jewish Scholars

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next category. Elmore Leonard died this month. He was one of the most popular recent writers of Hollywood movies stories. List some movies made from his stories. (If we run out, we can switch to one of his peers Joseph Wambaugh, who writes police stories that are frequently made into movies.)

1. First, Elmore Leonard. - 3:10 to Yuma


----------



## Mckee (Aug 24, 2013)

Next category. Elmore Leonard died this month. He was one of the most popular recent writers of Hollywood movies stories. List some movies made from his stories. (If we run out, we can switch to one of his peers Joseph Wambaugh, who writes police stories that are frequently made into movies.)

1. First, Elmore Leonard. - 3:10 to Yuma
2. Elmore Leonard - "Get Shorty"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2013)

Next category. Elmore Leonard died this month. He was one of the most popular recent writers of Hollywood movies stories. List some movies made from his stories. (If we run out, we can switch to one of his peers Joseph Wambaugh, who writes police stories that are frequently made into movies.)

1. First, Elmore Leonard. - 3:10 to Yuma
2. Elmore Leonard - "Get Shorty"
3. Jackie Brown (based on Leonard's novel "Rum Punch")


----------



## moore2me (Aug 29, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> Next category. Elmore Leonard died this month. He was one of the most popular recent writers of Hollywood movies stories. List some movies made from his stories. (If we run out, we can switch to one of his peers Joseph Wambaugh, who writes police stories that are frequently made into movies.)
> 
> 1. First, Elmore Leonard. - 3:10 to Yuma
> 2. Elmore Leonard - "Get Shorty"
> 3. Jackie Brown (based on Leonard's novel "Rum Punch")



4. Mr. Majestyk - 1974 (w/ Charles Bronson)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 9, 2013)

Okay, since the Elmore Leonard thingy or the Joseph Wambaugh wannabe topics didn't ring many doorbells (except the every faithful Scorsese & McKee) and no other respondents in more than 10 days - I declare this topic dead from lack of interest.

Anyone who is still reading this can claim the thread and start a new topic and have mercy on this Thread. M2M


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 23, 2013)

moore2me said:


> *snip*
> 
> Anyone who is still reading this can claim the thread and start a new topic and have mercy on this Thread. M2M



Hokay. A new question, hrmm hrmm. Ha!


What's your favorite movie where the director has a significant acting part? No cameos or walk-ons. *cough* Hitchcock *cough*


1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 23, 2013)

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> 1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
> 2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells



3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County


----------



## Mckee (Oct 23, 2013)

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 23, 2013)

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino 

6. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton "Some people call it a Kaiser blade. I call it a sling blade."


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 26, 2013)

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino 
6. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton "Some people call it a Kaiser blade. I call it a sling blade."

7. Dracula dead and loving it - Mel Brooks


----------



## Mckee (Oct 26, 2013)

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino 
6. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton "Some people call it a Kaiser blade. I call it a sling blade."
7. Dracula dead and loving it - Mel Brooks
8. "Good Night and Good Luck" - George Clooney


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 26, 2013)

What's your favorite movie where the director has a significant acting part? No cameos or walk-ons. *cough* Hitchcock *cough*


1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino 
6. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton "Some people call it a Kaiser blade. I call it a sling blade."
7. Dracula dead and loving it - Mel Brooks
8. "Good Night and Good Luck" - George Clooney
9. Cadence - Martin Sheen


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2013)

BBW Betty said:


> What's your favorite movie where the director has a significant acting part? No cameos or walk-ons. *cough* Hitchcock *cough*
> 
> 
> 1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
> ...




10. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada - Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 30, 2013)

What's your favorite movie where the director has a significant acting part? No cameos or walk-ons.

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino 
6. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton "Some people call it a Kaiser blade. I call it a sling blade."
7. Dracula dead and loving it - Mel Brooks
8. "Good Night and Good Luck" - George Clooney
9. Cadence - Martin Sheen
10. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada - Tommy Lee Jones

11. Grand Theft Auto - Ron Howard


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 30, 2013)

What's your favorite movie where the director has a significant acting part? No cameos or walk-ons.

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino 
6. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton "Some people call it a Kaiser blade. I call it a sling blade."
7. Dracula dead and loving it - Mel Brooks
8. "Good Night and Good Luck" - George Clooney
9. Cadence - Martin Sheen
10. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada - Tommy Lee Jones
11. Grand Theft Auto - Ron Howard

12. Hamlet - Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 1, 2013)

What's your favorite movie where the director has a significant acting part? No cameos or walk-ons.

1. Tootsie - Sydney Pollack
2. Citizen Kane - Orson Wells 
3. Clint Eastwood - (he acted & directed some many great movies, how to pick one? okay . . . . girl's choice) . . . .Bridges of Madison County 
4. "The Great Dictator" - Charlie Chaplin
5. Pulp fiction -Quinten Tarantino 
6. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton "Some people call it a Kaiser blade. I call it a sling blade."
7. Dracula dead and loving it - Mel Brooks
8. "Good Night and Good Luck" - George Clooney
9. Cadence - Martin Sheen
10. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada - Tommy Lee Jones
11. Grand Theft Auto - Ron Howard
12. Hamlet - Kenneth Branagh

13. Richard III - Laurence Oliver

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)


----------



## Dmitra (Nov 1, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)

2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 1, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)

3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)


----------



## Mckee (Nov 2, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mckee said:


> Your favorite actor playing an actor
> 
> 1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
> 2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
> ...



5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier)


----------



## moore2me (Nov 2, 2013)

Posted by Mckee

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)
5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier

6. Rudolph Nureyev as Valentino in BLOOD AND SAND (1922) -- Rudolph Valentino [Nureyev not only acts in this movie, he also dances which at the time he was the best in the world.]


----------



## Mckee (Nov 3, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)
5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier
6. Rudolph Nureyev as Valentino in BLOOD AND SAND (1922) -- Rudolph Valentino [Nureyev not only acts in this movie, he also dances which at the time he was the best in the world.]
7. Jude Law, "The Aviator" (Errol Flynn) - it's just a cameo, but I love the scene "I'm a TASMANIAN bastard, you idiot!"


----------



## moore2me (Nov 3, 2013)

Mckee said:


> Your favorite actor playing an actor
> 
> 1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
> 2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
> ...



8. I am not sure if this is an actor playing an actor or two actors playing a fictional character . . . . .John Wayne played Sheriff Rooster Cogburn then years later the role was redone with Jeff Bridges as Rooster Cogburn. (Which was the best Rooster? impossible to answer - they were both good - just different.)


----------



## riplee (Nov 6, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)
5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier
6. Rudolph Nureyev as Valentino in BLOOD AND SAND (1922) -- Rudolph Valentino [Nureyev not only acts in this movie, he also dances which at the time he was the best in the world.]
7. Jude Law, "The Aviator" (Errol Flynn) - it's just a cameo, but I love the scene "I'm a TASMANIAN bastard, you idiot!"
8. Albert Finney, "The Dresser"


----------



## Dmitra (Nov 23, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)
5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier
6. Rudolph Nureyev as Valentino in BLOOD AND SAND (1922) -- Rudolph Valentino [Nureyev not only acts in this movie, he also dances which at the time he was the best in the world.]
7. Jude Law, "The Aviator" (Errol Flynn) - it's just a cameo, but I love the scene "I'm a TASMANIAN bastard, you idiot!"
8. Albert Finney, "The Dresser"

9. Faye Dunaway, "Mommie Dearest" (Joan Crawford)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dmitra said:


> Your favorite actor playing an actor
> 
> 1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
> 2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
> ...



10. John Malkovich, Being John Malkovich (John Malkovich)


----------



## Dmitra (Dec 20, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)
5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier)
6. Rudolph Nureyev as Valentino in BLOOD AND SAND (1922) -- Rudolph Valentino [Nureyev not only acts in this movie, he also dances which at the time he was the best in the world.]
7. Jude Law, "The Aviator" (Errol Flynn) - it's just a cameo, but I love the scene "I'm a TASMANIAN bastard, you idiot!"
8. Albert Finney, "The Dresser"
9. Faye Dunaway, "Mommie Dearest" (Joan Crawford)
10. John Malkovich, Being John Malkovich (John Malkovich)

11. Brian Cox - Deadwood (Jack Langrishe)


----------



## KittyKitten (Dec 24, 2013)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)
5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier)
6. Rudolph Nureyev as Valentino in BLOOD AND SAND (1922) -- Rudolph Valentino [Nureyev not only acts in this movie, he also dances which at the time he was the best in the world.]
7. Jude Law, "The Aviator" (Errol Flynn) - it's just a cameo, but I love the scene "I'm a TASMANIAN bastard, you idiot!"
8. Albert Finney, "The Dresser"
9. Faye Dunaway, "Mommie Dearest" (Joan Crawford)
10. John Malkovich, Being John Malkovich (John Malkovich)

11. Brian Cox - Deadwood (Jack Langrishe)
12. Lynn Whitfield-The Josephine Baker Story (Josephine Baker)


----------



## swamptoad (May 11, 2014)

Your favorite actor playing an actor

1. Cate Blanchett, The Aviator (Katharine Hepburn)
2. Joseph Fiennes, Shakespeare in Love (William Shakespeare)
3. Kevin Spacey, Beyond The Sea (Bobby Darin)
4. Martin Landau, "Ed Wood" (Bela Lugosi)
5. Kenneth Branagh, My Week with Marilyn (Laurence Olivier)
6. Rudolph Nureyev as Valentino in BLOOD AND SAND (1922) -- Rudolph Valentino [Nureyev not only acts in this movie, he also dances which at the time he was the best in the world.]
7. Jude Law, "The Aviator" (Errol Flynn) - it's just a cameo, but I love the scene "I'm a TASMANIAN bastard, you idiot!"
8. Albert Finney, "The Dresser"
9. Faye Dunaway, "Mommie Dearest" (Joan Crawford)
10. John Malkovich, Being John Malkovich (John Malkovich)
11. Brian Cox - Deadwood (Jack Langrishe)
12. Lynn Whitfield-The Josephine Baker Story (Josephine Baker)

13. Gary Busey - Buddy Holly Story - played the part of Buddy Holly 

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.


1. White Water Summer (1987)


----------



## moore2me (May 11, 2014)

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.


1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## Snow Angel (May 15, 2014)

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.


1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
3. Return To Snowy River


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2014)

Snow Angel said:


> Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.
> 
> 
> 1. White Water Summer (1987)
> ...



4. Where Eagles Dare (Young Clint Eastwood & Richard Burton fight Nazis. But, the previous statement is silly - if Burton is still alive, Eastwood must be young.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2014)

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.


1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
3. Return To Snowy River 
4. Escape To Witch Mountain


----------



## Dmitra (May 15, 2014)

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.

(Fixing up a little)

1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
3. Return To Snowy River 
4. Where Eagles Dare (Young Clint Eastwood & Richard Burton fight Nazis. But, the previous statement is silly - if Burton is still alive, Eastwood must be young.
5. Escape To Witch Mountain

6. The Englishman Who Went up a Hill But Came Down A Mountain


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 15, 2014)

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.

(Fixing up a little)

1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
3. Return To Snowy River 
4. Where Eagles Dare (Young Clint Eastwood & Richard Burton fight Nazis. But, the previous statement is silly - if Burton is still alive, Eastwood must be young.
5. Escape To Witch Mountain
6. The Englishman Who Went up a Hill But Came Down A Mountain

7. The Deer Hunter


----------



## moore2me (May 17, 2014)

Scorsese86 said:


> Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.
> 
> (Fixing up a little)
> 
> ...



8. The Eiger Sanction (Young Clint Eastwood (yes, again) in mountain scenery.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2014)

moore2me said:


> Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.
> 
> (Fixing up a little)
> 
> ...



9. Inception


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2014)

Originally Posted by Scorsese86
Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.

1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
3. Return To Snowy River 
4. Where Eagles Dare (Young Clint Eastwood & Richard Burton fight Nazis. But, the previous statement is silly - if Burton is still alive, Eastwood must be young.
5. Escape To Witch Mountain
6. The Englishman Who Went up a Hill But Came Down A Mountain
7. The Deer Hunter
8. The Eiger Sanction (Young Clint Eastwood (yes, again) in mountain scenery. 
9. Inception

------------------------------------------

10. The Sound of Music (Julie Andrews version has the rocking scenery.)


----------



## Dmitra (May 27, 2014)

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.

1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
3. Return To Snowy River 
4. Where Eagles Dare (Young Clint Eastwood & Richard Burton fight Nazis. But, the previous statement is silly - if Burton is still alive, Eastwood must be young.
5. Escape To Witch Mountain
6. The Englishman Who Went up a Hill But Came Down A Mountain
7. The Deer Hunter
8. The Eiger Sanction (Young Clint Eastwood (yes, again) in mountain scenery. 
9. Inception
10. The Sound of Music (Julie Andrews version has the rocking scenery.)

11. The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2014)

Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.

1. White Water Summer (1987)
2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
3. Return To Snowy River
4. Where Eagles Dare (Young Clint Eastwood & Richard Burton fight Nazis. But, the previous statement is silly - if Burton is still alive, Eastwood must be young.
5. Escape To Witch Mountain
6. The Englishman Who Went up a Hill But Came Down A Mountain
7. The Deer Hunter
8. The Eiger Sanction (Young Clint Eastwood (yes, again) in mountain scenery.
9. Inception
10. The Sound of Music (Julie Andrews version has the rocking scenery.)
11. The Spy Who Loved Me

12. The Wilderness Family


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2014)

swamptoad said:


> Next category: Your favorite movie which has scenes of mountains at least in some of the flick.
> 
> 1. White Water Summer (1987)
> 2. The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford
> ...



13. The Painted Veil (with Edward Norton) This film has beautiful footage of rural China before Mao - and horrible footage of cholera.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 8, 2014)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.

2. Mississippi Burning


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 8, 2014)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.

2. Mississippi Burning

3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2014)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.

2. Mississippi Burning

3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.

4. Gone With The Wind


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 31, 2014)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
2. Mississippi Burning
3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.
4. Gone With The Wind

5. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Saisha (Jul 31, 2014)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
2. Mississippi Burning
3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.
4. Gone With The Wind

5. Hotel Rwanda
6. Shoah  If you are interested in the Holocaust at all, this will haunt you and never let you forget - documentary of survivors....


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 1, 2014)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
2. Mississippi Burning
3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.
4. Gone With The Wind

5. Hotel Rwanda
6. Shoah If you are interested in the Holocaust at all, this will haunt you and never let you forget - documentary of survivors....
7. The Joy Luck Club - also fictional, but gives an idea about U.S. immigration experience, and the generational conflicts.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2014)

BBW Betty said:


> Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.
> 
> 1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
> 2. Mississippi Burning
> ...



8. The Rape of Nanking - What the Japanese army did to the Chinese at Nanking - not good.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 17, 2014)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
2. Mississippi Burning
3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.
4. Gone With The Wind
5. Hotel Rwanda
6. Shoah If you are interested in the Holocaust at all, this will haunt you and never let you forget - documentary of survivors....
7. The Joy Luck Club - also fictional, but gives an idea about U.S. immigration experience, and the generational conflicts.
8. The Rape of Nanking - What the Japanese army did to the Chinese at Nanking - not good.

9. Schindler's List


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2015)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
2. Mississippi Burning
3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.
4. Gone With The Wind
5. Hotel Rwanda
6. Shoah If you are interested in the Holocaust at all, this will haunt you and never let you forget - documentary of survivors....
7. The Joy Luck Club - also fictional, but gives an idea about U.S. immigration experience, and the generational conflicts.
8. The Rape of Nanking - What the Japanese army did to the Chinese at Nanking - not good.
9. Schindler's List 

10. The Crucible


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2016)

Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
2. Mississippi Burning
3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.
4. Gone With The Wind
5. Hotel Rwanda
6. Shoah If you are interested in the Holocaust at all, this will haunt you and never let you forget - documentary of survivors....
7. The Joy Luck Club - also fictional, but gives an idea about U.S. immigration experience, and the generational conflicts.
8. The Rape of Nanking - What the Japanese army did to the Chinese at Nanking - not good.
9. Schindler's List 
10. The Crucible
11. JFK


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2017)

*Next topic - Name a film that depicts a historical event that most adults who are 21 years old - should have watched to complete their education.

1. Night and Fog - this is a little 30 min documentary by Alain Resnais. I never watched it until it was on TMC a couple of weeks ago. I was floored - it was actual footage filmed by the Nazis of what happened inside their concentration camps. Words cannot describe what I saw. "Never again" means even more to me now.
2. Mississippi Burning
3. Hunt for Red October - while based on a fictional novel, this movie does a good job demonstrating the tension between the U.S. and U.S.S.R. during the cold war.
4. Gone With The Wind
5. Hotel Rwanda
6. Shoah If you are interested in the Holocaust at all, this will haunt you and never let you forget - documentary of survivors....
7. The Joy Luck Club - also fictional, but gives an idea about U.S. immigration experience, and the generational conflicts.
8. The Rape of Nanking - What the Japanese army did to the Chinese at Nanking - not good.
9. Schindler's List 
10. The Crucible
11. JFK
12. Pompeii (The Last Day)
*


----------

